# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  Waterloo Road Series 10 Spoilers

## alan45

Waterloo Road will have a new head teacher in series ten, it has been revealed.

Neil Pearson, who is to star as incoming teacher Vaughn Fitzgerald in the next series of the continuing BBC One drama, will play the new head next year.


Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Neil Pearson as Vaughn Fitzgerald in Waterloo Road


The news was revealed online after a fan visited the set in Greenock, Scotland. Pictures showing filming for the tenth series, due to air in 2014, were posted on Inverclyde Now and show the school's sign on a wall outside.

Closer inspection reveals that the sign says "Head Teacher: Vaughn Fitzgerald".

Last month, it was revealed that the 54-year-old Drop the Dead Donkey actor and actress Nicola Stephenson had been signed up by Waterloo Road bosses as two new teachers, Fitzgerald and Allie Westbrook.

Speaking about joining Waterloo Road in a BBC press release, Pearson commented: "Waterloo Road has a long and successful history, an impressive list of alumni, and a highly talented and enthusiastic cast. All of which makes me very excited to be joining my new school."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a big episode for Nikki Boston tonight (October 17) as her estranged daughter Eve turns up at the school unexpectedly.

Nikki hasn't seen Eve (Sophie Skelton) for many years, as she gave up responsibility for her when she was just a baby. 

Digital Spy recently chatted to Heather Peace, who plays Nikki, for all the gossip on an emotional time ahead as her character's past is explored.

Was this an enjoyable episode to film?
"Yes, I enjoy the challenges of scripts that are difficult. I get quite easily bored with anything in life unless I'm being challenged, so this was great. The director Craig Pickles gave me a lot of freedom with the scenes. We worked together as a team, so hopefully it's come out alright. I haven't seen the episode myself yet, though!"

Did you always know about Nikki's past, or was it just a surprise to read about it in the scripts?
"I didn't know at first. It's at the start of each series that the producers tend to let you know what your next story arc is going to be, so you can prepare for that. But certainly when I joined Waterloo Road two and a half years ago, I didn't know about this at all. 

"It was quite exciting when I was told, because we don't know much about Nikki. She's very private and she's one of the only characters whose house we haven't seen on screen. I always joke that she must just sleep in the school!

"It's also interesting to see a character like Nikki start to break down. It would have been very easy, with the material given, to spend the whole episode sobbing my heart out. But I just thought there needed to be a pivotal moment where she cracks. Nikki is the type of person who would hold things together for as long as possible."

What is Nikki's initial reaction when Eve turns up?
"Shock! Nikki doesn't even know what Eve looks like, as she gave her up when she was a baby. At first she just thinks that Eve is another teenager who is perhaps looking to join the school."

Had Nikki thought about Eve much over the years?
"No, she's put Eve to the back of her mind, without a doubt. I think subconsciously that's why Nikki has developed a relationship with Kacey, who is almost a replacement for the daughter that she gave up. Kacey is the same age as Eve, and there's quite a maternal bond there. That's another interesting part of the episode, as there are jealousies between the two girls and they end up vying for Nikki's attention.

"I think Nikki is a great believer in nurture, not nature. At the end of the episode, she realises that she feels more maternal towards Kacey than the child she gave birth to. It's quite controversial, really, as we don't often get to see stories of mothers leaving children."

Why did Nikki give up Eve?
"It's not scripted - it's something I had to build myself. Nikki was very young, in her early 20s, so I presumed it was something to do with her ambitions for the military. Nikki also says in the scenes that she just didn't feel anything - she wasn't a maternal person.

"Throughout this series and the next series, we get to see that Nikki doesn't really like herself very much. In her own weird, warped way and being young, she thought it was better if Eve's dad brought her up on his own. She genuinely believed that Eve would be better off with just her dad around. I think Nikki possibly knew that she didn't have that stability and didn't feel the way she should feel."

Grantly's final episode aired last week. Was it sad to say goodbye to Philip Martin Brown, who played him?
"Yeah, he's one of my best friends from the show and we still speak every couple of weeks. I was absolutely gutted when he left because he's a fun guy to have around. We'd always hang around socially outside of work and go for dinner of an evening, so he was massively missed. But he's alright and really happy - he's not stopped working since he left!"

Will Nikki stay busy on screen in future episodes?
"Yeah, there's a nice arc to the end of this series, to do with Kacey, the Barrys and the boxing. Then in the next series, which will come out in the New Year, we find out a heck of a lot more about Nikki."

----------


## Perdita

A beautiful new girl enrols in the school but doesn’t waste any time in causing mayhem amongst both staff and pupils with her outrageous behaviour. Simon launches his new Resilience Education plan to make the pupils tougher and Nikki returns from the holidays with a new love interest.
When blonde bombshell Gabriella Wark explodes on the scene, she immediately causes problems for staff and pupils. Gabriella is sassy, smart and stunning but has already had her marching orders from several schools for her disruptive behaviour. With her sights firmly set on hot new PE teacher Hector, this is one girl who won’t blend into the school furniture.

Newlywed Simon’s brand new Resilience Education scheme kicks off the new term with a bang and a disagreement with Christine. But he’s determined to prove that this is exactly what the school needs to get the pupils ready for life in the real world.

Nikki is enjoying the bliss of a brand new relationship with Sue’s sister Vix and is unaware that she’s also caught the attention of someone else.

Gabriella is played by Naomi Battrick, Hector by Leon Ockenden, Simon by Richard Mylan, Christine by Laurie Brett, Nikki by Heather Peace, Vix by Kristin Atherton and Sue by Vanessa Hehir.
Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2muKrthgx

----------


## Perdita

8th January 2014

8.30pm - 9.30pm

A beautiful new girl enrols in the school but doesn’t waste any time in causing mayhem amongst both staff and pupils with her outrageous behaviour. Simon launches his new Resilience Education plan to make the pupils tougher and Nikki returns from the holidays with a new love interest.
When blonde bombshell Gabriella Wark explodes on the scene, she immediately causes problems for staff and pupils. Gabriella is sassy, smart and stunning but has already had her marching orders from several schools for her disruptive behaviour. With her sights firmly set on hot new PE teacher Hector, this is one girl who won’t blend into the school furniture.

Newlywed Simon’s brand new Resilience Education scheme kicks off the new term with a bang and a disagreement with Christine. But he’s determined to prove that this is exactly what the school needs to get the pupils ready for life in the real world.

Nikki is enjoying the bliss of a brand new relationship with Sue’s sister Vix and is unaware that she’s also caught the attention of someone else.

Gabriella is played by Naomi Battrick, Hector by Leon Ockenden, Simon by Richard Mylan, Christine by Laurie Brett, Nikki by Heather Peace, Vix by Kristin Atherton and Sue by Vanessa Hehir.
Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2muKrthgx

----------


## Perdita

12/20

Carol Barry’s money-making ventures lead her down some unexpected paths. Connor is offered his dream job but has to convince his mum to let him go. Nikki and Vix take another big step in their relationship.
Carol Barry is flat broke. Desperate to pay for Dynasty to go on the school trip, she takes a job in the school kitchen and soon starts to enjoy some ‘added extras’. With the bailiffs still on her back, Carol needs a second job. She reluctantly returns to her old bar job, but it’s not long until her sleazy boss is up to his old tricks. When a familiar face comes to her rescue, Carol wonders if romance – and the answer to her monetary problems – may lie a little closer to home.

With Maggie’s support and Imogen’s blessing, Connor is beaming from his job offer in London. All he has to do is convince a devastated Christine to let him go.

Vix presents Nikki with some beautiful handmade jewellery; Nikki’s left confused. On one hand, it’s all going so fast but on the other she was hoping for something a little bit smaller and… box-shaped.

----------


## Perdita

12/20

Carol Barryâs money-making ventures lead her down some unexpected paths. Connor is offered his dream job but has to convince his mum to let him go. Nikki and Vix take another big step in their relationship.
Carol Barry is flat broke. Desperate to pay for Dynasty to go on the school trip, she takes a job in the school kitchen and soon starts to enjoy some âadded extrasâ. With the bailiffs still on her back, Carol needs a second job. She reluctantly returns to her old bar job, but itâs not long until her sleazy boss is up to his old tricks. When a familiar face comes to her rescue, Carol wonders if romance â and the answer to her monetary problems â may lie a little closer to home.

With Maggieâs support and Imogenâs blessing, Connor is beaming from his job offer in London. All he has to do is convince a devastated Christine to let him go.

Vix presents Nikki with some beautiful handmade jewellery; Nikkiâs left confused. On one hand, itâs all going so fast but on the other she was hoping for something a little bit smaller andâ¦ box-shaped.

----------


## Perdita

22nd January

13/30


Gabriella continues to make more enemies than friends, leading to a dangerous situation for the girls on a night out. Christine struggles with her emotions as Connor leaves for London and Nikki worries about Eveâs reaction to her engagement.
When Dynasty embarrasses her in front of Hunky Hector, Gabriella declares war and begins to sabotage Dynastyâs friendships and schoolwork. Imogen and Rhiannon join Gabriella for a night out but it doesnât take long for them to find themselves in trouble. A knight in tarnished armour makes a shock return and quickly captures Gabriellaâs wandering eye.

Connor flies the nest, leaving Christine feeling irritable and upset. After one too many run-ins with Simon, she is uninvited to a staff get-together and is left feeling lonelier than ever.

A thrilled Vix canât wait to spread the news about the engagement but Nikki blows hot and cold as she prepares for a visit from her daughter, Eve.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road introduces a new bad girl to the cast this evening (January 8) as Gabriella Wark joins the school.


Gabriella enrols at Waterloo Road following a number of previous expulsions at other schools, but it's clear that she hasn't learned many lessons when she immediately starts causing problems for staff and pupils.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Naomi Battrick, who plays Gabriella, to hear what her rebellious character has in store.

How have you found your time at Waterloo Road?
"I've loved it. I joined the show in June and it's been very different to anything that I've done before, in terms of the longevity of the role and moving away for a long period of time. Everybody has been so wonderful, though - the cast, crew and everyone behind the scenes were all really welcoming when I joined. 

"The younger cast all live together in the same block of flats, so that's been really lovely - being able to mingle and chat about scenes. It's also nice to have a bit of a life outside of work!"

When did you first hear about the role of Gabriella?
"My agent gave me a ring and told me that something really exciting could be in the pipeline, as Waterloo Road were casting for a new series regular. I was excited but I didn't want to jinx it, so I tried to play it cool!

"After that I was given a couple of scripts - not whole episodes because they obviously didn't want to give too much away, but I was given a few scenes. I learned those and then had the audition a couple of days later. I met with the team at Waterloo Road, went over the role and did the scenes that I'd learned.

"A few days after that I was told I had the role, which was really exciting and I had a meeting with the producer. It was great to move up to Scotland and then just get on with it, really!"

Gabriella with her fellow Waterloo Road pupils
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Gabriella with her fellow Waterloo Road pupils

What can we expect from Gabriella?
"She's quite outrageous! She is naughty but what I found enticing about her is that she isn't that everyday naughty character who's just misbehaving. Gabriella is actually very, very intelligent when it comes to manipulating people and she comes out with some really brilliant lines which completely stump teachers!

"Deep down Gabriella isn't a horrible person. She's a bit like Barry Barry in that sense, as Barry comes across as a really nasty guy but deep down he's just a bit of a lost soul. Gabriella is very similar to that and a lot of the things she does are just for attention. Her parents don't give her much attention, love or anything like that, so she's reaching out to get some of that attention and love."

We've also heard that Gabriella sets her sights on the new PE teacher Hector. Why does she do that?
"We touch on the fact that this is something that she's done before. Gabriella has been expelled from quite a few schools before she comes to Waterloo Road, and I think that's probably one of the reasons she's been told to go away - because she's quite inappropriate!

"Gabriella likes Hector as soon as she sees him. She's one of those characters where as soon as she sets her sights on someone, she's going to do absolutely everything in her power to get him. Gabriella thinks, 'Maybe I'll stay here and pursue this!' Leon who plays Hector is a good-looking chap but what starts out as an everyday crush actually turns into something quite dark. It's a good storyline!"

Does Gabriella go on a journey across the course of the series?
"Oh, definitely. In each episode she goes on a bit of a journey, really, but across the series it becomes more apparent. Gabriella is a troubled person and the thing with Waterloo Road compared to her other schools is that her actions have a lot more consequences. As the viewers know, Christine doesn't really take any rubbish! So Gabriella gets quite a few telling-offs.

"You can expect a bit of a transformation over time, but there are also a couple of teasing transformations where you think that she's changed only to then find out that she absolutely hasn't. Hopefully eventually she'll see that she doesn't have to put a bravado on."

Does Gabriella find it easy or difficult to make friends?
"When Gabriella comes to Waterloo Road, that isn't really something that she sets out for. She honestly never saw herself staying at the school for that long! The first thing she does is mistakes Connor for just a random person and snogs him! Dynasty and Imogen tackle her over that, which obviously doesn't help much with making friends.

Gabriella kisses Connor
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Gabriella kisses Connor

"There's a few other problems along the way, but you will see Rhiannon and Gabriella form a twisted friendship. Rhiannon is quite taken in by the faÃ§ade that Gabriella puts on. Rhiannon is almost like a puppy following her around, but it's the only real friendship that she forms."

This isn't your first TV role, so did your previous work prepare you well for Waterloo Road, or has this been very different?
"It definitely did prepare me well but Waterloo Road is also very different in terms of the way it's filmed, but I think any experience is always going to be great. There are various aspects of being on camera that you have to get used to, so having that experience definitely helped."

Do you have any plans for when your first episode goes out?
"I'm hoping to have a few friends over to watch it with me, but to be honest I'll probably be watching it behind a cushion and cringing!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Zoe Lucker has said that viewers will see a lighter side to her character Carol Barry this series as she embarks on a new job.

Carol takes on a role as a dinner lady in the school after she complains that she hasn't got enough money to send daughter Dynasty on a trip.

Lucker said to Inside Soap: "Carol's not shouting all the time which has made a nice change. We are going to see a much lighter side of Carol, and I think viewers will be surprised.

"I've been working with such an ace set of people and I have had a lot of laughs myself.

"I'm having so much fun with Carol working in the canteen. The new job comes after she goes into the school to see Christine and plead poverty over her daughter Dynasty's school trip. 

"She's wearing no make-up at the time and she thinks it will help her cause if she looks terrible! But rather than offering to pay for the trip, Christine sends her straight off to work in the kitchens!"

Lucker also revealed that Carol's new job leads her to strike up an unlikely friendship with languages teacher George (Angus Deayton).

She said: "George ends up stepping in to defend her when her creepy boss misbehaves, and the ball starts rolling from there. 

"Carol finds out that George's mother is rich - and of course, Carol will always go for the money. But she is also surprised by how fond she becomes of him!

"They are total opposites but a genuine connection develops between the two of them."

Waterloo Road airs tonight (January 8) at 8.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Nikki Boston has a new girlfriend when the BBC One drama returns to screens this evening (January 8).

As a new term begins at the school, Nikki is enjoying a romance with free spirit Vix Spark - who is the sister of established regular Sue.

Digital Spy recently chatted to actress Kristin Atherton, who plays Vix, to hear what fans can expect from her character's arrival in the programme.

How's it all gone for you as a newcomer to the show?
"It's been absolutely amazing. It sounds like such a clichÃ©d thing to say, but it's just been the best experience possible. I've mainly done theatre since becoming a professional actress, so this was my first screen job and it was great to have a crew who were so patient, warm and good-humoured. They taught me the ropes and it was really enjoyable.

"I was also really glad to have such a fun character to play. At my age you often tend to get cast as ingÃ©nues or women who don't have much tooth to them, but Vix was really cool - I'm not nearly as cool as her in real life!"

What was the audition process like?
"It was a relatively short process. I got the audition way back in May and I wasn't really expecting to get the part, because I hadn't done much screen work before. Even when I did my first audition, I was convinced that I'd done the worst job in the world and that I'd never work in television!

"Two weeks later my agent told me that I'd actually got a recall, so I went in to audition again. Then I had a nervous two-day wait before receiving a really enthusiastic text from my agent saying, 'Call me!' At that point I was doing my regular non-acting job and I remember running through my work screaming rather loudly! It was kind of a whirlwind, as within five days after that I was up filming in Greenock."

What can viewers expect from Vix?
"She's one of those wonderfully confident people who knows herself really well. Vix is very comfortable about her sexuality and she's not shy about the fact that she's a lesbian. She's also an adventurous spirit - she's covered in little tattoos that she's got from her travels.

"Vix is also a businesswoman as she runs her own jewellery-designing business, so she's artistic, creative and a lot of fun. Mostly what people can expect from her is a lot of humour, which will hopefully bring Nikki out of herself a bit. Nikki is amazing and very strong, but probably a bit shyer about her sexuality and shy about what an amazing woman she is. Vix helps her to be more confident."

Vix Spark and Nikki Boston in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Vix Spark and Nikki Boston

Have Vix and Nikki built up a strong relationship?
"Oh, definitely. It won't be a smooth ride, but despite them being quite different as people and not really knowing where their relationship is going at the beginning, their effect on each other is really positive. Without giving too much away, it is going to be a whirlwind and there'll be lots of ups and downs."

We know that Vix is also Sue's sister...
"Yes, and what will hopefully be interesting for the viewers is just how different Vix and Sue are. You think, 'How are they raised by the same parents?!' There's going to be a bit of drama around whether Sue accepts Vix's relationship or not.

"You'll see a lot of sibling rivalry to start with. Sue is quite prim and not very confident in herself, but Vix is very much the centre of attention and very adventurous. By contrast Sue feels a little bit jealous, but further down the line there's also a lovely sibling bond as they matter an enormous amount to each other."

Do Vix and Nikki go on a journey across the course of the series?
"Definitely - there are some characters who the viewers haven't met yet who will really influence that relationship. There could possibly be a new teacher and possibly be a new student who are going to make that relationship quite a rocky one, so there's a lot of drama to come."

Did you enjoy filming in Greenock?
"I loved filming there. I was born and raised in the Peak District, so I'm a countryside person and I loved driving from Glasgow to Greenock every morning and enjoying all of the scenery. When I was lucky enough to have my boyfriend visiting, we'd also go travelling and enjoy the amazing countryside. Some people find the countryside a little bit sleepy, but I'm as happy as anything there!"

What were Heather Peace (Nikki) and Vanessa Hehir (Sue) like to work with?
"They were amazing. Essentially me and Vanessa are now like adopted sisters! We bonded really quickly and we now go for cocktails and have a gossip together. 

"With Heather, it was great to work with someone who's such a pro and who's been doing it for so many years. One of our first scenes was having to kiss each other and that's quite an intimate thing to do with a total stranger, but to have someone so professional, patient and generous was really lovely."

For your next role, are you hoping to stick with TV or do more theatre?
"What I'd like to do is more TV. It's been so much fun, but I also still love theatre, so I'd be really happy with whatever I end up with!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Christine Mulgrew struggles to cope in tonight's episode (January 15) as she learns that her son Connor has landed a job in London.

Christine (Laurie Brett) fears the worst when Connor (Shane O'Meara) tells her that he'll be moving down south straight away to work in the kitchen at a top restaurant.

Although Christine claims that she is worried about the impact on Connor's education, it's clear that her main concern is whether she'll be able to carry on without him - knowing that her sobriety could depend on him being around.

Maggie Budgen and Connor's wife Imogen both think that Christine is being selfish by refusing to support his decision, but whether this will be enough to change her mind remains to be seen.

Meanwhile, when George Windsor (Angus Deayton) takes a more sympathetic approach with Christine, he soon shocks her by revealing that he wants them to be more than just friends. How will she react?


Waterloo Road continues tonight (January 15) at 8.30pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs Barry Barry's return scenes next week as he makes a surprise appearance on a night out organised by newcomer Gabriella Wark.

The storyline kicks off as Gabriella (Naomi Battrick) tries to isolate Barry's sister Dynasty, sabotaging her schoolwork and her friendship with Imogen Stewart.

Gabriella picks on Dynasty during a lesson
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Gabriella picks on Dynasty during a lesson

When the plan pays off, Imogen falls out with Dynasty (Abby Mavers) and decides to spend more time with Gabriella and Rhiannon Salt instead - starting off with a wild night on the town.

Although the evening starts out well, the three girls soon finds themselves in a dangerous situation due to a troublesome combination of alcohol, poker and Gabriella's outrageous behaviour.

As events come to a head, Barry arrives on the scene unexpectedly and quickly catches Gabriella's wandering eyeâ¦

Barry catches Gabriella's eye
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Barry catches Gabriella's eye

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 22 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Carol Barry continues to grow closer to George Windsor next week.

Last night (January 15), viewers saw the unlikely pair strike up a bond after George defended Carol (ZÃ¶e Lucker) in a row with her sleazy boss at a bar.

Next week's episode sees George (Angus Deayton) get involved in Carol's problems once again when she is asked to cater for a staff gathering at the school and quickly finds herself out of her depth.

Keen to help out, George advises Carol on the best wine to serve and helps her to make a good impression, knowing that every penny counts for her at the moment.

As George and Carol work together, the chemistry between them is obvious and they soon share a kiss. Could this new romance have a future?




Carol and George lean in for a kiss
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Carol and George lean in for a kiss

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 22 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Carol Barry continues to grow closer to George Windsor next week.

Last night (January 15), viewers saw the unlikely pair strike up a bond after George defended Carol (ZÃ¶e Lucker) in a row with her sleazy boss at a bar.

Next week's episode sees George (Angus Deayton) get involved in Carol's problems once again when she is asked to cater for a staff gathering at the school and quickly finds herself out of her depth.

Keen to help out, George advises Carol on the best wine to serve and helps her to make a good impression, knowing that every penny counts for her at the moment.

As George and Carol work together, the chemistry between them is obvious and they soon share a kiss. Could this new romance have a future?




Carol and George lean in for a kiss
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Carol and George lean in for a kiss

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 22 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Imogen Stewart finds herself in a dangerous situation in tonight's episode (January 22) as she ends up in a dodgy bar on a wild night out.

Imogen heads out for some fun with Gabriella Wark (Naomi Battrick) and Rhiannon Salt (Rebecca Craven) after her husband Connor leaves to take up his new job in London. However, she soon lives to regret getting involved with troublemaking Gabriellaâ¦

We recently caught up with Kirstie Steele, who plays Imogen, to hear more about the dramatic episode for her character.

How is Imogen feeling on the day of Connor's departure?
"When Imogen first heard that Connor was leaving, she was a bit surprised because she had no idea that he'd applied for this job. She had some mixed feelings then, but she has come to realise that it is the best thing for Connor. 

"Imogen does want the best for Connor, so she wants to let him get on with his life and have the best opportunities he can. She knows that she'll be reunited with him once the course is finished. At the same time, though, she's heartbroken that he has to leave! Not having him around will be tough to start with."

Normally Dynasty would be a support to Imogen, but that's not the case in this episode. Why is that?
"Imogen is really upset on the morning of Connor's departure, because she knows that it's the last time she's going to see her husband for a while. She's feeling a bit vulnerable and needs some comfort from Dynasty, but she just doesn't seem to get it that day. 

"Imogen tries on many occasions, but Dynasty is in her own headspace and is being distracted by arguments with Gabriella. At this point in the storyline, Dynasty and Gabriella keep sabotaging each other. Gabriella even steals Dynasty's homework, so with Dynasty focusing on that, Imogen feels that she's not getting the support and comfort that she needs from her at the moment."

What happens next?
"Gabriella steps in Dynasty's place as Imogen's friend for that day, and that's quite hurtful for both sides - for both Dynasty and Imogen. Dynasty has given Gabriella the attention rather than the friend that needs it, but Dynasty is also having a tough time and needs some attention herself in this episode. Imogen's not in the right frame of mind to help her, though. They both need comfort but they're not giving it to each other, which is a shame!"

As Imogen spends most of her time with Gabriella in this episode, did you enjoy that opportunity to work with someone new?
"Definitely. It's always great to work with new people, and Naomi Battrick who plays Gabriella is brilliant to work with. I think she's brought a new freshness to the show and also a wild side! Gabriella is quite reckless and I think that's quite exciting. It's a good way to mix up characters. 

"Gabriella didn't give Imogen the best impression to start with when she kissed Connor, but in this episode, Imogen thinks that Dynasty is being a bit harsh with Gabriella. Imogen doesn't see the side of Gabriella that Dynasty sees, but later on, all is revealed and Gabriella maybe isn't the kind of person that Imogen wants to hang around with."

What were the bar scenes like to film?
"They were really fun to film. Anytime that we're outside the school, it's always like a little trip or adventure - they're always quite exciting scenes to do. 

"I find doing drunk scenes quite hard. They're very challenging because we obviously didn't have any alcohol, but you have to put yourself in that position and time everything correctly. We don't always film the scenes in chronological order, so I had to ask the director to find out how intoxicated I was in each scene. But it was a great challenge as an actor to do it, because I've not had to play drunk before."

Imogen ends up in a dangerous situation at the bar. What can you tell us about that?
"Imogen is in a situation where there's some underage drinking going on - quite a lot of drinking in fact! She gets herself into a state, and Gabriella continues to be quite reckless at that point, which is the total opposite of Imogen. They end up in a bad situation. 

"It's probably never a good idea to be with someone who's a loudmouth like Gabriella in a dodgy place like that. You'll have to wait and see what happens, but they find themselves in a bit of trouble and Gabriella leaves Imogen and Rhiannon by themselves to figure out what to do. It's not very good for them!"

Were you glad to see the show tackling underage drinking in this way?
"Definitely. Waterloo Road has such a wide variety in its audience, with kids, parents and maybe even grandparents all watching it. It's great to be able to see these things on screen and then have a chat afterwards with people at home. The show brings up conversations and gets people talking about things that need to be said. 

"Waterloo Road shows what happens in these sorts of situations and the risks involved. It's great to cover these topics."

Barry Barry also puts in a shock appearance in this episode. Is Imogen involved in that?
"Imogen is involved as she's there when Barry turns up at the bar. She's obviously shocked to see him and Rhiannon is too. The last time they saw him was when he was banished from his family, but now he's back again. Imogen doesn't understand why he's there when they all thought he was in Liverpool at the time. It'll be good to see the reactions when that face pops up!"

Was it strange to have Shane O'Meara (Connor) away for these episodes?
"It was, actually - I said this to Shane when he was away. I was quite used to having him on set with me most of the time from the very beginning. It was even just simple things like walking down a corridor and not having a tall person standing beside you! 

"It was like I'd lost a part and I felt quite sad when I was sitting in the classroom scenes and not beside him. Dynasty and Kevin were sitting together, when I'd normally have Shane. But it was also different because we did have new characters to interact with like Gabriella."

What do you make of the fans' reaction to Imogen and Connor's storylines?
"It's been really positive and it's not something that I was ever expecting. To get a reaction from fans and to hear what they're saying is always brilliant. Being on TV, we don't get a live audience, so you get the reaction on Twitter instead. A lot of fans take the time to message me about the storylines and that's all you can ever ask for. I'm really pleased that they've enjoyed the stories and I've also enjoyed playing them, so that's even better."

There are rumours that you've finished filming with the show now, so what's next for you?
"Career-wise, I'd like to continue with acting and see what other roles I can get my teeth into. I've got a taste for it now and I'd like to do more television if I could, especially dramas as they're more fun. All of the students on Waterloo Road do grow up and it's a natural progression when you play it that you will have to graduate at some point, but that keeps things fresh and exciting.

----------


## Perdita

has spoken about her upcoming Waterloo Road role, revealing that her character Mrs Windsor is a "really horrid person".

Craig, who played Ria in BBC sitcom Butterflies during the 1970s and '80s, makes her debut on screen next week as George's mother Mrs Windsor.

Wendy Craig
Lionel Blair celebrates 60 years in showbusiness at the Dorchester hotel
London, England - 31.05.09
Â© WENN / Vince Maher
Wendy Craig

Mrs Windsor surprises George when she pays a visit to the school. However, her rude behaviour embarrasses her son and he becomes keen for her to leave.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Craig said: "I was quite excited when I was sent the script, because Mrs Windsor is a really horrid person, a terrible snob - and it's such fun playing that sort of role.

"I have always thought Waterloo Road is very well written and extremely well acted.

"Working with Angus Deayton (George) was delightful. It's still a bit daunting, coming into a new show, but he was so friendly. He's a lovely man."

Craig also praised the show's younger cast members, saying:"I was impressed by the younger members of the cast - they were extremely disciplined. 

"When you have a big gang of youngsters together it can be fairly chaotic - but it wasn't the case there. I have great admiration for the young people on the show."

Waterloo Road airs Mrs Windsor's debut on Wednesday, January 29 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

Carol Barry's unlikely romance with George Windsor hits some challenges on Waterloo Road next week as she meets the schoolteacher's mother Marjorie.

When Marjorie (Wendy Craig) pays a visit, it's immediately clear that she has a superior attitude and a sharp tongue - and won't be best pleased if she discovers that Carol is George's new girlfriendâ¦

We recently caught up with ZÃ¶e Lucker, who plays Carol, to discuss what's in store next for her unpredictable character.

Carol Barry is becoming a lot more prominent in this seriesâ¦
"Yeah, I've absolutely loved it - I've been so much more involved in the show in my second year there, and the character of Carol has also developed a lot more. When we were first introduced to Carol, we only really saw her when she was turning up to the school and was speaking to the teachers about problems with the kids, so it was very much all on one level. 

"Last year, I started back filming in May and was working all the way through until November, and the character went down a very different route. Barry is not in the house anymore and Kacey has gone off to America, so it's just Dynasty and Carol left behind. Carol really wants to be able to support Dynasty and give her a chance for a future, the same way Kacey has had.

"It's also gone down a bit more of a comedy route, and I've really enjoyed playing that. I love all of the 'angry Carol Barry' stuff, but now it's also been nice to find lots of different layers to that character. She shows a much softer side, a funnier side and that gave me so much more to play."

Was it an adjustment to deal with a much busier filming schedule?
"It meant that I was in Glasgow a lot, but it still worked out brilliantly with my daughter Lily. We managed to make it all work so that I was never away from home for longer than three or four days at a time. 

"Obviously Lily was always cared for by her dad and the rest of the family, and she's totally fine with all that. Because I knew she was happy, safe and busy in school, it meant that I could carry on with doing the job and enjoying it. The cast were absolutely amazing and we had so much fun together."

What kind of response have you seen to the character of Carol since you started playing her?
"I try not to read too much of the response, so all I can really base it on is what people say to me out on the street. I think people really enjoy watching Carol, but I think they're going to enjoy her a lot more with these latest episodes. 

"People like Carol because she's protective over her children and is very naughty - she has a distorted view of what's right and wrong. I think people like that you never know what you're going to get from her!"

Were you surprised when you found out about Carol and George's romance?
"Really surprised! It's strange, because I think they're the most unlikely pairing. I thought it was hilarious when the producers suggested that those two would get together. However, George is misunderstood by the pupils and his colleagues, and Carol is misunderstood too - although that's not surprising due to the way she presents herself! 

"As George has recently come to Carol's rescue at the pub, there's a twinkle and connection between them. You don't really understand how or why it's happened, but I think George is surprised by Carol, and Carol is surprised by George. 

"They develop a fun little friendship, but for Carol, there's definitely more in it. She finds out that George's mother Marjorie is incredibly rich, so it's a double-edged thing. She does really like him, but she also sees that there is possibly money to be made out of the situation."

Can we expect clashes between Carol and Marjorie?
"Yes, definitely! Marjorie is a terrible snob and thinks that nothing is good enough for her George, who is obviously very well-travelled and well-educated. 

"George and Carol are keeping their relationship secret at this point, because they know that them being together is a bit weird. Carol feels slightly embarrassed, because George is posh and a teacher, while she is the wife of a convict and mother of three wayward kids. So you just know that George's mum isn't going to approve of the relationship at all! They keep it quiet at first, but then everything unfoldsâ¦"

How will Carol react to Barry's return?
"Barry was always the apple of Carol's eye, but when he betrayed his sister, he broke a golden rule by stealing from family. Carol was presented with a real 'Sophie's Choice' at the end of the last series. She didn't want to banish Barry from the house or their lives, but she felt that she had no choice. 

"When Barry comes back, he's got a real dark edge to him, which is very unnerving for Carol. She can see that she doesn't have any control over Barry anymore, so there's lots of interesting scenes between the two of them. 

"Barry obviously wants to come back home, and Carol is not having any of it, but then he starts blackmailing Carol so that he can get back in their lives. What's coming up is quite dark, but Carl who plays Barry is such a great actor and I absolutely loved the scenes with him. Carl is such a wonderful person and I get on so well with him.

"It's the same with the rest of the Barry family, too - they're all such good actors. I've loved being part of the Barry family and I've had such a great time on Waterloo Road."

----------


## Perdita

12th February


Chalky makes a return to Waterloo Road to lend support to Kevin ahead of his bursary interview, but events take a dire turn when Kevin is suddenly taken ill. Nikki tries in vain to hide her betrayal from Vix, and Audrey vows to support Lula when sheâs threatened with deportation.
Kevin is a bag of nerves as his university bursary interview looms despite the legendary Chalky arriving to lend his support. Kevinâs anxiety gets the better of him and he and Dynasty bicker over their very different ideas about the future. Before they can reconcile, Kevin suddenly collapses and is rushed to hospital, sending shockwaves rippling through the school.

Full of regret, Nikki frantically tries to cover up her one night stand with Hector but when a vindictive Gabriella finds out, she sets out to destroy Nikkiâs relationship with Vix.

Lulaâs overjoyed to be offered a university placement but her excitement is short-lived when her family is threatened with deportation.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road science teacher Sue Lowsley is currently enjoying happier times on screen after a tough introduction to the school last year.

The BBC show's last run of episodes saw Sue hit rock bottom after constantly struggling to control her classes, but her life has since taken a turn for the better.

Digital Spy recently caught up with actress Vanessa Hehir, who plays Sue, to chat about her character's turnaround and where she goes from here.

Are you pleased with how Sue has developed since we first met her?
"Yes, I really am. The first ten episodes were a right old rollercoaster, both for Sue and for me as an actress playing her. It was a huge journey that she went on and now it's just nice to see her happy and not crying! Sue spent most of the first term either in hysterics or popping pills, so it's lovely to see her happy and settled with her husband Simon.

"Sue's teaching is also going a lot better and she's gaining a bit more respect from the kids. For example, Dynasty Barry was lovely when she was doing the First Aid course. Sue is still going to be teased sometimes as she's an easy target and highly sensitive, but I think she's definitely finding her feet and she's starting to enjoy herself a bit more as well."

What's coming up for her in the near future?
"In the next few episodes, you'll see Sue supporting Simon with his Resilience Camp project. She really wants to be there for him, so she rallies the kids around to take part. Things have calmed down, which is nice because I don't think we could have maintained the same level of hysteria with her!"

Did you hear from a lot of viewers who felt sorry for Sue during her tougher times?
"Yes, the feedback that I've received from people was that they felt really sorry for her, though I'm sure there were also some people out there who were really glad to see her become such a victim! (Laughs.) 

"At the end of the day, Sue is only trying to do a job and she's not a malicious or horrible person - she's just ambitious for herself and Simon. She's trying to do a job that she knows she's not very good at, but she's always wanted to please other people. Hopefully her confidence will grow and she'll start doing things to please herself rather than the men around her, like her dad and her husband."

What was it like to film so many scenes of Sue being humiliated?
"For any actress, to have a part like that is just a dream, because it's nice and juicy and you get a chance to flex your acting muscles. But they were also exhausting to film. It was hard and when I watched them back, even I was affected watching them because it was so horrible. 

"Usually when you're on set, you have a joke and mess around in between takes, but for these scenes I'd tend to keep myself to myself and stay in Sue's headspace. They were hard to film, but as soon as you get home at the end of the day, you just get back to normal life."

Are you glad they've brought in more of a family element for Sue with the introduction of her sister Vix?
"Yes, it's lovely when you get to find out more about the character, because that also gives you a lot more backstory for yourself. Vix and Sue don't have their mum as she died when they were young, so they're there for each other. Like any sisters they don't get along half the time, but they try to be as supportive of each other as they can.

"Sue is also a bit of a prude with Vix being a lesbian - she thinks that it's just a phase and she'll grow out of it! It's not how Sue sees her 'perfect family', but at the end of the day, she just wants her sister to be happy."

We've heard that you're now close friends with Kristin Atherton, who plays Vix, in real life.
"Yes, she's absolutely lovely and as soon as we met, we just clicked. It was like we'd been friends forever and I really hope that shows in the relationship we have on screen, because we felt so at ease with each other. It was great to have that female companion on screen and a new person to play off. She's a surrogate sister for me off screen now too!"

In real life, your husband is Leon Ockenden who plays Hector. What was it like for you when he joined the show?
"It was really surreal - I couldn't quite believe it! It was like a dream come true but also weird because I'd be sitting in make-up, hear his voice and then think, 'I know that voice! Oh, it's Leon!' It still felt like a shock to have him on set even after he'd been filming for a while. 

"To have Leon there was really lovely, though. It felt like we were finally able to talk, because we have a toddler and our home life completely revolves around her. That's brilliant, but we rarely get a moment to chat. It was lovely to sit down at lunchtime and have a conversation! We didn't have much to do on screen together, so it was more catching up in dressing rooms or in the canteen at lunch."

How difficult is it to juggle work and family life when you're both filming?
"It's incredibly difficult, but we're the luckiest people in the world because my mother kindly moved up to Glasgow with us. She had her own apartment in the building we were living in, so she looked after our daughter each day. We were so lucky to have her support as she was always there. 

"The filming schedules on the show can change at a moment's notice, so we wouldn't have been able to rely on a nanny. It was really hard, but you always want to provide for your daughter's future and set a good example as a working mum."

How often do you get recognised by Waterloo Road fans?
"It probably happens but I'm oblivious to it! I wear glasses, but I always lose them so I hardly ever notice anybody looking! (Laughs.) We did go out for dinner the other night and some teenage girls noticed me straight away after we walked in. I was also out feeding the ducks with my daughter Lilah once and some girls said, 'Oh my God, that woman over there looks like that really awful teacher on Waterloo Road!'

"I'm currently back to blonde hair as we're not filming at the moment, so that means less people will probably recognise me!"

How have you found working with such a young cast on the show?
"It's been incredible. Michelle Smith, the show's casting director, has cast the best people. The young actors are the ones to watch as they're going places. Naomi Battrick who plays Gabriella is so talented, beautiful and lovely. 

"They're all so professional and it's amazing how good their improvising skills are too. Mark Beswick who plays Darren has to be my favourite because he's so funny. He improvises so much and it ends up in the show. They should give him a writing credit, because he throws in such Darren-esque lines! I love the energy of working with the kids."

Would you like your next role to be completely different to Sue?
"Yes, I think so! Although what I've enjoyed playing in the next series is that Sue gets a little bit political and becomes a little bit of a baddie! I loved playing that side of her, so maybe I could play a nice baddie character! 

"I watched The Musketeers the other night, which was great fun. I've also always wanted to play a nurse on telly, so a part in Holby City or Call The Midwife would be really good and a bit different!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road headteacher Christine Mulgrew finds herself on a collision course with Carol Barry next week as she disapproves of George Windsor's relationship with the mouthy mum.

Upcoming episodes see Christine (Laurie Brett) become concerned when she discovers that her close friend has started dating Carol (ZÃ¶e Lucker).

Christine doesn't trust that Carol's feelings for George are genuine, and her suspicions escalate when the Barry family matriarch is doing some temporary secretarial work at the school.

Working with Carol in close proximity gives Christine the opportunity to examine her behaviour, and she is soon convinced that Carol is only interested in George's money.

When Christine confronts Carol with her suspicions, Carol accuses her of being lonely, jealous and not wanting George (Angus Deayton) to be happy. Is Carol's theory correct, or is Christine right to be suspicious?

Christine disapproves of Carol and George
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Christine disapproves of Carol and George

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 5 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's PE teacher Hector Reid panics in tonight's episode (February 5) as he realises that schoolgirl Gabriella Wark has put herself in danger as part of her desperate quest for attention from him.

When a group of teachers and students head off for Waterloo Road's resilience camp, reckless Gabriella decides to go out rowing alone on the nearby lake, putting herself in danger just so Hector can rescue her.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Leon Ockenden, who plays Hector, to hear more about the episode and his time on Waterloo Road.

What can we expect from this week's episode?
"It's the pinnacle of what Simon and Hector have been working towards with their resilience education ideas. Filming this episode was a lot of fun, because we were up in a beautiful loch. 

"There's some good stunts in the episode when things go wrong, and I think visually it's going to be quite spectacular. You also see the real beginnings of Hector's affection blossoming for Nikki and him really trying to get involved with her."

What is it about Nikki that attracts Hector so much, especially as she's with Vix?
"Hector thinks Nikki Boston is fit in every single way, and he sees a bit of himself in her. She's a slightly more conservative version of him. Hector sees a woman who's dynamic, authoritative and yet physical. There's a real physical bond between the characters and that's what draws him towards her. Over the course of the series, Hector is caught out by how genuine his attraction is for Nikki."

What has the Gabriella storyline been like to film?
"Naomi Battrick who plays Gabriella is a cracking actress. I think we'll be seeing a lot more of her in all kinds of different mediums in her future career. We started on the show pretty much at the same time, so it was nice to do our introductory scenes together. 

"It's so off Hector's radar that there would ever be a schoolgirl interested in him. He's not unaware of getting female attention, but the students are so off-limits to him, so he's been a bit slow on the uptake with regards to this."

Does Gabriella finally see the error of her ways after her antics in this episode, or will the story run further?
"The story will run across the length of this series and it definitely reaches a climax where it can't continue as it has been, that's for sure!"

Are you in the show just for this set of ten episodes, or longer?
"I'm going to be in the show for a while longer. Scheduling-wise, there won't be a summer term this year because of the World Cup and the Commonwealth Games, but I've filmed another ten episodes which will go out in the autumn."

How have you found being part of the show in general?
"I fell in love with Scotland as soon as I moved up there. Michelle Smith, the show's casting director, does such a good job so it's also great to work with a young cast who are extraordinarily talented and will go on to have great careers. 

"As well as that, you have the chance to work with actors you've always admired. People like Angus Deayton, Melanie Hill and Neil Pearson were great heroes of mine growing up so it's been brilliant to work with them."

How has it compared to your previous work?
"It's been a while since I've done a continuing drama, where the schedule is so busy as you're filming four episodes at any one time. That takes a bit of getting used to, but because the cast and crew are so helpful, it does all work out. It's also really good fun to film something that's set in a school!"

We know that Vanessa Hehir, who plays Sue, is your wife in real life. What was it like to work on a project with her?
"It was such brilliant fun, actually. We'd been preparing auditions together and helping each other for so long, but our dream was always to work together. Initially when we moved up to Scotland as Vanessa had joined Waterloo Road, it was going to be the case that my acting would take a back seat for a while, because we've got a young daughter and needed to think about childcare. 

"Acting can take you all over the place, so then to be able to work on Waterloo Road nearby was really brilliant. Vanessa is a hugely talented actress, so I felt like I had somebody looking out for me and giving me helpful acting notes - which she's not shy of doing! She definitely makes me a better actor, that's for sure!"

Have you been recognised by any fans in public yet?
"We're in Manchester at the moment, where they used to film the show. There's a girl next door who I've known for a while, and she's right in the demographic of people who enjoy Waterloo Road. Vanessa and I are actually going into her school in a couple of weeks to teach a drama lesson. She set that up with her teacher and is very excited about it. But I haven't had anyone who I don't know recognise me yet!"

We read online that you used to be a baker. How did you make the jump into acting?
"Essentially what happened was that I was given the opportunity to work in Germany and Sweden on an international exchange of labour for trainee chefs and bakers. I'd just qualified as a baker at that point. I went to Germany for six months and Sweden for six months. I got to see a bit of the world, grow up and become more confident. Then I worked in London in the kitchen in a posh hotel, but I ran away from that job on April Fool's Day! I ended up working in Amsterdam and it was there that I had the epiphany and decided that I should be an actor.

"I came back to the UK, went into a careers advice place and said, 'I want to be an actor'. They said, 'No you don't!', but I explained that I had something to fall back on. They asked if I'd thought about drama schools, so I did a BTEC in performing arts and then applied to drama schools. I ended up going to a drama school in London."

What have your career highlights been?
"Definitely finally getting to work with Vanessa - that's been a big highlight. I was in a really fun play called Muswell Hill which was certainly one of the best pieces of writing I've been involved with. 

"I also did Tripping Over, a show created by Mike Bullen who did Cold Feet. Filming-wise it was the best job. We filmed for three weeks in Bangkok, three weeks in London, three weeks in Sydney and seven weeks in Melbourne. I got to play a real off-the-rails guy from the north of England called Callum. That was a lot of fun because the character I was playing was either ecstatic and taking lots of drugs or crying his eyes out! As an actor, you always like those extremes."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Kevin Chalk is rushed to hospital in next week's episode after suffering a stroke.

Kevin, played by Tommy Lawrence Knight, is preparing for a university bursary interview when his health takes a sudden turn for the worse.

Kevin in hospital
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Kevin in hospital

A day of surprises for Kevin begins when Chalky (Mark Benton) unexpectedly arrives at the school to lend his support, promising to accompany him to Edinburgh for the interview.

Unfortunately for Kevin, he can't rely on the same support from girlfriend Dynasty Barry (Abby Mavers) as she reveals that she doesn't necessarily share his plans for their future.

Just as Kevin is trying to reason with Dynasty, he suddenly collapses in a classroom and is rushed off for emergency medical treatment.

When doctors confirm that the teenager has suffered a stroke, it's touch and go as to whether he'll pull throughâ¦

Dynasty is distraught over Kevin's health scare
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Dynasty is distraught over Kevin's health scare

Chalky and Maggie hope for the best
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Chalky and Maggie hope for the best

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 12 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

26th February

Dynasty is faced with a terrible dilemma when she discovers how Barry is making money; Christine is angry to find Darren with inappropriate images again but discovers some shocking truths when she visits his home, as the school drama continues.
Dynasty sets off for a police interview but her hopes are dashed when her familyâs criminal background is revealed. She's soon distracted by Barryâs cagey behaviour and is shocked to uncover the truth behind his new job. To prove sheâs not cut from the same cloth, she is forced to make a weighty decision that will change the Barrys' lives once and for all.

Darren is in serious trouble when heâs discovered with indecent images on his phone yet again. Determined to get to the root of his behaviour, Christine makes an unannounced visit to his home but is left appalled and shaken by what she finds.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a big episode for teenager Kevin Chalk this evening (February 12) as he suffers a massive health scare ahead of his university interview.

Kevin will find his life turned upside down after he collapses whilst arguing with girlfriend Dynasty Barry over their future and it later becomes apparent that he has had a stroke.

Digital Spy recently caught up with actor Tommy Lawrence Knight, who plays Kevin, to hear more about tonight's episode and what it will mean for his future. 

What was your reaction when you first found out that Kevin would suffer a stroke?
"Instantly it was fear, I think. When I was first told, my heart nearly stopped. I got quite scared at first because it's a big deal. There is obviously a chance it could offend people as well, so I was scared about that. Pride also came in as I thought because they have given me this storyline, they must think I am capable of doing it which is a nice gesture. I was quite proud of myself. But I am pleased to be given this opportunity, even though it comes with a lot of fear."

Did the producers let you know about the storyline in advance so that you could prepare?
"I was told about two or three weeks before we got the scripts which would have been about a month before we started shooting it. So I knew about a month in advance what the storyline was going to be, and so I spent the month researching, standing in front of a mirror practicing and asking for advice."

So did the storyline require quite a lot of research on your part, or was it mostly left to the writers?
"I started off researching it myself as soon as I was told and finding out all I could. There are videos on YouTube, like speech therapy and from different stroke victims to try and get an understanding of what the recovery process was like. There are no videos of anyone actually having a stroke because that would be quite terrible but there are adverts out where you see the side of someone's face and they say 'Can they lift their arms?' 'Can they smile?'

"I think FAST is the acronym that they use to say look out for. So I did a lot of research myself, and as we got closer I went and spoke to some of the writers and they prepared a little sheet for me in more detail on the type of stroke Kevin had, which is an ischemic stroke and is one of the most common types of strokes. I think 80 per cent of strokes are ischemic and so I was able to find out more about that, research it and do all I could."

Many people probably don't realise that young people like Kevin can suffer a stroke. Did you know much about this issue before taking on the storyline?
"I think like a lot of people, I also assumed that strokes were an old age thing. I think most strokes they say happen to people over the age of 65 but last year in the UK, there were over 120 kids under 18 who had a stroke and that is a lot of people. So it does happen and I think it's great that the awareness is out there now and that the show is able to do that. If you see something like that happen, you don't necessarily think 'he is having a stroke' if he is a young person. You just don't think of that straight away."

On the day this episode takes place, Chalky returns unexpectedly. How does Kevin react to his surprise return?
"Obviously, he loves Chalky. He is his foster dad and he has effectively saved his life. He is over the moon. He has his Edinburgh interview coming up so he is very nervous and then Chalky turns up and it is a sigh of relief at first. He thinks he has got someone on his side now and someone to help him feel good about it, but then as the episode goes on, you find out that Chalky is as nervous as Kevin which doesn't really help the situation at all and he turns Kevin into a bit of a bag of nerves."

How did you feel about having Mark Benton (Chalky) back for such an important episode for Kevin?
"It was brilliant. Mark's amazing. He is fun to work with and a right laugh on set. He makes me feel really relaxed because when I started Waterloo Road, I did a lot of scenes with him. Obviously there has been some time since he left so I hadn't seen him for a while. It was a great opportunity to laugh with him again."

Kevin and Dynasty have a bit of a row just before he's due to leave for his big interview. Can you tell us about the row and why they fall out?
"Well, so far we have seen a growth of Dynasty as she is finding out through the resilience camp how she is a lot stronger. She is finding all these leadership skills and all sorts from this camp and she is getting drawn to going into the police force. In her head, she is set on joining the police force, but Kevin and everyone else around him has been assuming she would be going to join him in Edinburgh so he is a bit hurt. So she is saying 'No, I don't want to go to Edinburgh with you. I want to stay here and join the police force' and that is when the argument starts."

Can you tell us about the scene where Kevin collapses and what it was like to film?
"It was terrifying. I have seen little pre-cuts of it but I haven't seen the final episode. I was quite nervous on the day. Basically Kevin is about to leave for his interview, but he decides that he doesn't want to go with a clouded mind of guilt over the argument he had with Dynasty. So he rushes back in to apologise to her and I think all the stress reaches a peak and it causes him to have a stroke whilst he is apologising to her. Dynasty is left completely distraught."

Kevin has obviously been under a lot of stress. Could this have triggered the stroke?
"Yes, in this case it did. It is all due to high blood pressure which stress can obviously cause. It is not the same for all cases, but in this situation, it is definitely triggered by stress."

It's going to be touch and go as to whether Kevin will pull through - is he in a lot of danger?
"Yeah he is. There is a recovery process that goes on for a while and it is quite severe for Kevin."

This incident will be a wake-up call for Dynasty - could it bring her and Kevin closer together again if Kevin pulls through?
"You'd hope so. She would be feeling a lot of guilt and is obviously a very loyal person. She is the sort of person that would want to stick by him but then that is also pulling her away from her dreams. She can't go running off to the police force because now she feels guilty and obliged to stay with Kevin."

You've been on Waterloo Road for a few series now - how would you sum up the experience?
"It's been quite enlightening I think. I've had a great time and met so many actors and I've met a lot of people but I think it is the reaction outside of work that has changed my life the most. Going into Topshop or something and having people follow you around while you are trying to pick a new pair of socks out can be quite intimidating. You try your hardest not to let it bother you but it has completely changed my life."

What kind of reaction do you get from the fans and are they supporters of the Kevin/Dynasty romance?
"Mostly positive. I am quite lucky because I haven't really had any bad experiences. You get the odd rude person who demands a picture but everybody is quite nice and positive. I think they like Kevin and Dynasty's little storyline. I am with Abby a lot of the time outside of work so we probably get noticed a lot more than we should."

Kevin and Dynasty are in their final year at the school - are these current 10 episodes your last, or will you be in the next 10 too? 
"Without saying too much, what this stroke means is that Kevin doesn't finish his last year of school because the recovery process takes up a lot of time. He was anticipating university and a happy life after that but this gets him away and completely throws him. He becomes lost and he doesn't quite have the drive for things anymore. When people suffer from ischemic strokes, it really affects them mentally through speech and movement. It slows them down and simple things like adding up can become a big problem even for someone that is very intelligent. He could sit there and speak to you in another language but he can't count five blocks on the table. It really throws him and alters all his dreams."

Which episodes or stories have been your favourites to film?
"The resilience camp episode was great â I love things like that. We spend so much time in the school and one scene kind of drags to another and the whole thing is all one big blur looking back apart from the days where we are outside and we have scenes in public. Also, the heavy episodes we had last year with Steve-O and Dynasty and the rape storyline, that was great to film as that was outside of the school. I really liked that. It puts you in a new environment and it always feels quite fresh when you are in a new place."

You're known for playing likeable characters - would you enjoy the challenge of playing a nastier character in the future?
"I'd love to give it a go. I go off for the odd audition for a nasty character but it doesn't happen, I don't know what it is. I think I need to practice being a bit mean. I don't have it in me."

We know that acting runs in your family - how did you get into it?
"I started off doing dancing and singing when I was little and then I went to a local dance school like my older brother and sister had done. They had done local pantomimes and things and I watched them and thought it was great. I did an open audition in the West End when I was 6 and it pulled through and after that I got myself an agent. I have kind of fallen into it. I have always told myself that I would get an education and I will do something else, but then I get a nice job and it's become my life."

Read more Waterloo Road spoilers and news

Waterloo Road airs on Wednesdays at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's former Maths teacher Daniel 'Chalky' Chalk makes a return visit in a big episode for Kevin this evening (February 12).

Chalky arrives back to support Kevin (Tommy Lawrence Knight) on the day of his university bursary interview, but the happy day takes a horrifying turn for the worse when the teenager suffers a stroke and is rushed to hospital.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Mark Benton, who plays Chalky, to hear his thoughts on the emotional episode.

How did it feel to return to Waterloo Road for this episode?
"It was great. It was just like stepping back into familiar shoes. It was like I'd never been away, so I really enjoyed it and it was nice to go back and see everybody."

Did you always expect to come back at some point?
"When I left, I started in Hairspray but Waterloo Road asked me back a few times. I couldn't do it because I wasn't available, but in the end we were able to squeeze in an episode between venues for Hairspray. 

"It was great fun and we filmed my scenes over two days. I did Hairspray on the Saturday night and then I flew to Glasgow on the Sunday morning. I filmed all day Sunday and Monday, but then flew back on the Tuesday. It was literally full-on filming for the two days."

What made you want to come back?
"I was all for it once I heard about the storyline they had planned. It's an interesting topic for the show to explore and I knew that it wasn't just going to be a comedy story, so that's what swayed me."

What can you tell us about Chalky's return?
"Chalky returns to support Kevin on the day of his university bursary interview, but then the gist of the storyline is that Kevin has a stroke before he's due to leave for the interview. That was what interested me, because many people don't realise that a lot of young people do have strokes.

"There's a charity called Different Strokes that looks after young people in these situations. I don't think this has been broached on a soap before, so that's what drew me back."

What are the consequences for Chalky and Kevin?
"The lovely thing about the writing in this episode is that you get the full gamut of Chalky, if you like! There's a bit of comedy and fun, but then it gets very serious and emotional towards the end of the episode. Hopefully it will then turn out to be quite uplifting, so it's a really lovely journey that Chalky goes on in the episode. I hope people will really enjoy it and be glad to see Chalky back."

Has life been going well for Chalky?
"Yeah, he has new trendy glasses so it must be going well! He's doing really well in London, so all is good - that's part of the reason why it's such a shock when Kevin does have a stroke."

Who did you most enjoy catching up with on set?
"A lot of the people from my time had already gone, but it was obviously really good to see Melanie [Hill, who plays Maggie]. She's such a good person and a wonderful actress as well. Tommy is also a great actor and a lovely guy.

"I'm still in touch with a lot of the actors from my time on the show, including Alec Newman, Philip Martin Brown and Melanie. You also tend to bump into people at various places, which is always nice."

Would you return to the show again?
"Never say never. It would all depend on storylines, really. If there was a good storyline and something interesting to explore, then I'd definitely come back. I wouldn't like to rule it out, because I loved playing Chalky so much. He's such a lovely character so it's not a difficult thing to get back into."

What's next for you?
"I've been doing the Strictly Come Dancing live tour, and as for the future, I don't know yet - we'll see what happens! There's a few offers and irons in the fire, but nothing definite yet. I love doing both stage and screen work. They're so different, so I love them both for different reasons."

If we don't see Chalky again, how would you like him to be remembered?
"Fondly, I guess. I think he's a lovely character and he had a strong journey on the show. He got stronger as time went on and had a great story with Kevin. I hope people remember him with a smile!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Audrey McFall leads the school in a huge protest in next week's episode.

The history teacher insists on decisive action when she learns that the immigration office are threatening the future of teenage pupil Lula Tsibi (Marlene Madenge).

Audrey (Georgie Glen) is horrified when she learns that immigration officials have already taken away Lula's mother and are now searching for her too.

Unfortunately, the timing couldn't be worse as headteacher Christine Mulgrew has the day off and her stand-in George Windsor (Angus Deayton) isn't entirely sympathetic towards Lula's cause.

Feeling frustrated as the situation starts to divide the teaching staff, Audrey turns to the students for support and urges them to organise a protestâ¦

George takes over as headteacher for the day
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
George takes over as headteacher for the day

Harley comforts Lula
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Harley comforts Lula

The students protest over Lula's future
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
The students protest over Lula's future

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 19 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road has released a new spoiler video previewing Lula Tsibi's turmoil as immigration officers take away her mother Cecile during next week's episode.

When the officers arrive at the Tsibis' front door, Cecile panics and forces the teenager to escape out the window and run away.

After successfully escaping, a devastated Lula (Marlene Madenge) watches on as Cecile is escorted away and put in the car.


As previously reported, Audrey McFall (Georgie Glen) will lead the school in a huge protest after learning of the situation Lula is in.

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 19 at 8pm on BBC One. 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...ers-watch.html

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bad boy Barry Barry doesn't face an easy time as he tries to impress Gabriella Wark in next week's episode.

Barry (Carl Au) is determined to secure a long-term future with Gabriella, so he tries to show his romantic side by inviting her out for lunch at an upmarket hotel.

Gabriella (Naomi Battrick) accepts the invite but seems to have sabotage in mind when she asks her friend Rhiannon Salt to come along on the date, well aware that Barry doesn't like her.

Later, when Barry turns up at the school showing off a flash car and a stylish suit, his enthusiasm is short-lived when Gabriella announces that Rhiannon (Rebecca Craven) will be joining them for lunch.

Things go from bad to worse during the meal as Rhiannon doesn't respond well to the exotic food on the menu. As Barry loses patience, what will this mean for his future with scheming Gabriella?

Barry tries to impress Gabriella
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Barry tries to impress Gabriella

Barry greets Gabriella
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Barry greets Gabriella

Rhiannon causes a scene during the lunch
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Rhiannon causes a scene during the lunch

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, February 19 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's Audrey McFall organises a huge protest at the school in tonight's episode (February 19) after learning that pupil Lula Tsibi is in danger of being taken away by the immigration office.

The History teacher rallies her students to support and protect Lula (Marlene Madenge) before it's too late, but her drastic actions aren't supported by many of her colleagues.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Georgie Glen, who plays Audrey, to hear her thoughts on the dramatic episode. 

How does Audrey react when she finds out that Lula could be sent away?
"Audrey is horrified and completely shocked by it. Lula is one of her best students as she's hard-working with fabulous prospects. She has a good chance of getting to university, she's very committed and she has a wise head on young shoulders, so Audrey can't believe that the law would ride roughshod over that. Audrey thinks that the situation is a grave injustice."

Would Audrey feel so strongly if one of the other students was in this position?
"That's a tricky one! I think Audrey is a very fair-minded teacher and I'm sure that she'd like to think that she treats all of her students the same way, but she is human and she does have a soft spot for Lula. I don't think Audrey would feel quite as strongly with some of the other pupils. 

"She would hope not to show that, but Audrey has got a steely eye and there are some kids she'd probably be glad to see the back of if she has tried to win them over and hasn't succeeded. At the same time, Audrey would always fight injustice and if she felt something was wrong, she would always stand up to it."

When Audrey organises the protest, doesn't she worry about getting into trouble at work?
"I don't think she does! Audrey has got a history because she's done this kind of thing before, and once she gets the bit between her teeth, she doesn't think about the consequences. She's come unstuck in the past with things like that, as she doesn't always do things by the book! 

"At face value, Audrey is old-fashioned and a stickler for discipline, but I think she's got a bit of rebel in her as well. If she does feel strongly about something, she doesn't mind if it goes against common beliefs or the establishment. She's prepared to stand up and be counted, often without a thought of the consequences. I quite like that about her, because she does things with the best of intentions."

The students protest over Lula's future
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
The students protest over Lula's future

Not all of the teachers share Audrey's strong feelings on the situation. How does she feel about that?
"Sue becomes very outspoken about immigration, which Audrey feels angry about. There's also George, who takes a very laid-back attitude towards everything and doesn't like getting involved. On the other hand, some of the characters are sympathetic but they very much want to play it by the book. People like Christine and Simon think that Lula having to leave doesn't seem right, but they have to obey the law. 

"Audrey ends up feeling frustrated on all sides because she feels the law is wrong. She even takes it out on the immigration officer. He's just doing his job, but it's beyond her understanding that something like this could happen. 

"It's realistic that there are so many different responses to it, and Audrey isn't really surprised by the way other people react. She wouldn't bear grudges, but she's disappointed that the others won't join her. Audrey would rally the troops if she could."

Maggie gets involved too, doesn't she?
"Yes, Maggie and Audrey have very different backgrounds but when they get together, they're quite a strong team - although they would usually tackle things in a different way. They're united in this situation and they work as a team, until Maggie takes things into an area that Audrey is not comfortable with."

You've been on Waterloo Road for a while now. How would you sum up your time there?
"I've really loved it. I hesitated before accepting it, because I've never really got committed to a long-term project before. I've always ducked and dived and gone in and out of quite a wide variety of work. I've really appreciated that - I've loved doing films, costume drama and comedy. 

"I was worried that I could just disappear down a one-way street by doing a continuing drama, but it's been a great experience for me. It presents different challenges and I love the fact that we have the luxury of time to get to know the whole team and work intimately together. That's something you don't do if you're just doing a show for a week or a day. I'm lucky to have had the experience."

What kind of reaction do you get from the show's fans?
"It's so fantastic as they're so positive. I've been amazed at how many people come up and talk to me. I think Audrey is very approachable, polite and understanding, so people sometimes confuse the actor with the character and feel comfortable enough to come up for a chat with her! I'm delighted to talk to anybody if they want to speak to me, so it's great. 

"I get a real mixture of ages approaching me, too. I think older women love to have an older woman on TV who they can relate to, while younger viewers respect her as a teacher. I know they laugh at her because she's old-fashioned, but they know where they stand with teachers like that and they see the good in her."

Do you share many similarities with Audrey?
"She's more like me than I'd probably care to admit, I have to say! She's like my sensible older sister and she's got a moral compass because she does so many good things. She goes out to Africa in the summer breaks, which is something I've never done. She's a better person than I am, but at the same time, I think she can perhaps be more misguided. 

"I'm married with two children, and who knows whether Audrey has children or whether she's been married? It's never been written about, but she does wear a wedding ring. Inevitably in acting you use a lot of yourself in the character, so I am quite similar to her in many ways. Often if I don't know what to do in a situation I think, 'What would Audrey do now?' because she'd probably make a better decision than I would!"

Georgie Glenn as Audrey McFall in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Audrey has more drama on the way

What's coming up next for Audrey after this week's episode?
"It's never long before she gets another cause to fight! She goes off on another tangent further down the line and she's just as rebellious."

Do the younger cast approach you for advice?
"If I'm honest, I often approach them for advice! They're an amazing bunch of kids. I'm always just blown away by their professionalism and their maturity. They're an incredible team and they're so supportive of each other. I would never give advice if it wasn't asked for, but when it is, my advice is always things like, 'Keep your head down, be professional and don't make waves'. 

"The acting world is small so the reputation you want to make is a good one. Fortunately the younger cast do that anyway. They're regular characters in a primetime show so they've already proved their worth and they work very, very hard."

Is there anyone in particular among the young cast who you'd tip for a bright future?
"In our business, it just depends on which opportunities come your way and whether that presents a wave that you can ride. An awful lot is down to luck. You can have all the talent in the world, but without luck it can go unrewarded, which is an awful truth. 

"You have to just keep trying. A series could come up that would be perfect for one of them and suddenly propel them higher up the ladder. It just depends on what happens and whether they seize the opportunity."

----------


## Perdita

12th March 2014


A sober Christine deals with the repercussions of her drink-driving offence. Kacey is selected for the Commonwealth Games but Gabriella soon puts an end to her happiness. Nikkiâs future at Waterloo Road is suddenly thrown into uncertainty.
Connor returns to support a vulnerable Christine amid the fallout of her drink-driving incident. Though she vows to make amends, both the school and the Education Board are divided on her future at Waterloo Road.

Kacey and Gabriellaâs feud escalates and turns nasty as Gabriella causes an accident that leaves Kaceyâs boxing dreams in tatters.

Nikkiâs career is called into question when a student makes an accusation against her. Vix reaches out to her in support, but will there be time for them to reconcile before Vix leaves for good?

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road student Dynasty Barry makes one of the most difficult decisions of her life in tonight's episode (February 26) as she reports her own brother Barry to the police.

Dynasty, who is hoping for a career in the police, turns her back on Barry (Carl Au) when she makes a concerning discovery about his latest money-making scheme.

Digital Spy recently chatted to Abby Mavers, who plays Dynasty, to hear more about this big turning point for the Barry family.

What was this episode like to film?
"I loved it. The story was a bit of a shock because even though Dynasty has always had a love-hate relationship with Barry, I never really thought that she would do something like this to her own family. Even though Dynasty likes to make out that she can't stand Barry, it was surprising that she'd go this far.

"With the help from the teachers at the school, Dynasty has realised that she deserves a bit of happiness herself and she needs to start doing the right thing, rather than just following the family."

The story starts when Dynasty attends her police interview. How does it go?
"Dynasty is really excited about it. Even though she's slightly awkward and she says some of the wrong stuff, she tries hard and I think she does come across well. Surprisingly, she impresses one of the interviewers.

"As Dynasty is coming out afterwards, one of the interviewers approaches her and brings up the fact that her dad is in prison. That makes Dynasty realise that the positive reaction she got in the room was all just a lie and nobody is ever going to take her seriously because of her family background.

"All of the police know what Dynasty's dad is like, so they'd just expect her to be like her family. They don't want to give her a chance, really."

Are you glad that Dynasty has surprised people with her chosen career path?
"Yeah, I am. Dynasty is one of those girls who likes to do her make-up and her eyelashes, so people might think, 'Oh, she's too much of a bimbo to be able to do a job that actually takes brains'. I don't think anyone expected Dynasty to go and try out for this, especially because of her family's history.

"I do think Dynasty would be good in the police, though. Although she would be firm and she can get the job done, she would probably also understand where the criminals are coming from. She'd have the best interests of everyone at heart and I think she'd be fair."

After the interview, Dynasty makes a shocking discovery about how Barry is making moneyâ¦ How does she react?
"Dynasty has been fed up for the past few weeks. The bailiffs have been at the house, Carol ended up dating someone else, and Dynasty almost lost her best friend to Gabriella. Dynasty's head is battered and she's just trying to keep it all together.

"When Barry first came back, it took the strain off Dynasty. She had her big brother back and he seemed so different and grown-up. Dynasty hoped that she could go back to being a kid again and Barry could take over as the grown-up one. But in actual fact, it all turns out not to be the case and Barry is back to his old ways. Dynasty is in a state of shock."

Would you say Dynasty reports Barry just to impress the police, or is she genuinely trying to do the right thing?
"Dynasty has decided that she wants to listen to herself and do the right thing. She wants to do what's morally right and she's trying to break the chain. If Dynasty keeps quiet, it will just go on and on. For a family like that, it just takes one person to say, 'No, I'm not part of that'. Once that happens, it can't continue. Dynasty does it for the greater good and it's tough love for Barry."

Is Dynasty worried about how Carol might react to her decision?
"Definitely. Dynasty adores her mum, as much as she gets on her nerves from time to time! There's a lot to think about, but at the end of the day, she just has to put that at the back of her head and concentrate on her own future."

What has Kevin's stroke storyline been like to film?
"Me and Tommy [Lawrence Knight, who plays Kevin] both knew that the story had to do justice to the people who have been through this in real life. We didn't want people to watch it and think that we didn't know what we were doing, so I know that Tommy did a lot of research. 

"We just tried to be honest with our performances and it's really lovely to work with Tommy because we're both so relaxed around each other."

You must be pleased with the fan response to Dynasty and Kevin's romance.
"Yeah, it's really nice. It's not one of those relationships you watch on screen where the scenes are really raunchy, it's one of those Disney kind of romances! I think that's nice for kids who watch it, because they'll think that's what they want for themselves. It's not too much of a grown-up relationship they've got, it's just that they're best friends and they get on well. I've really enjoyed playing it."

Tommy told us recently that you both get recognised a lot by fans as you're always together! How do you find that?
"When you're outside of work, you just forget about the job and you don't realise that people might recognise you. People are surprised enough to see one person from the show but if they see two, they'll think, 'What's going on?!' Me and Tommy are together in real life as well as on screen, but nobody really knows that so it can be a bit weird! It's still always nice to meet the fans, though."

Kacey will be back on screen soon. What can we expect from her return?
"She's just going to come back with a nice tan and expect everything to be hunky-dory and everyone to welcome her back with open arms. But in typical Barry family style, she's not going to get that!"

Away from Waterloo Road, what are your future acting ambitions?
"The good thing about being on Waterloo Road was that I wore a lot of make-up, I had short skirts and wore my hair up, so there was a certain look for the part. For the future I'd just like to try something new and get a role where I don't look like that. I could play the polar opposite where I look like I need a bath! (Laughs.) It'd be great to do something different and try new things."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bad boy Barry Barry left the show in dramatic fashion in this week's episode as his latest money-making scheme backfired badly.

When Barry's sister Dynasty (Abby Mavers) discovered that he was involved in human trafficking, she was appalled and made the life-changing decision to report him to the police.

With Barry now facing jail for his crime, his journey on the BBC One drama has come to an end - so Digital Spy caught up with actor Carl Au this week for an exclusive chat about his departure from the role.

How are you feeling now that your time on Waterloo Road is over?
"It is sad to say a final goodbye to Barry and I will miss working with the level of actors and creatives that Waterloo Road has, but I leave feeling positive as I've been part of something very special. For me it feels right to step out of Barry's shoes and get back into my own!"

Would you have stayed on the show for longer, or did you feel this was the right time for Barry to go?
"It felt right if I'm honest, because Barry was getting older in the show. A lot of the characters are getting older now and they do outgrow the school, so you know yourself when it's time to move on. I wouldn't want to exhaust Barry's time on Waterloo Road, as I feel his time has been full-lived and outrageously bold. 'Go hard or play hard' was my motto throughout when I was playing Barry. 

"Plus, for these episodes I had half of my head shaved with a section of hair on top - which I called 'The Ferret'! (Laughs.) I quite liked changing my hairstyle for the show, but any longer and who knows, I might have been entirely bald! To leave with some hair on my head was better than none at all!"

We're used to seeing Barry as a bad boy, but his exit story saw him take things way too far. How did you feel about that?
"I remember first reading that Barry would get involved in human trafficking and I was surprised that he'd become so messed up, but for Barry to leave the show, it had to be something extreme. At least he wasn't killed off! I'd like to think that Barry would still be his usual self in prison, maybe even forming an alliance with his dad in there. Either way, it's nice to think that his impact will live on.

"Human trafficking obviously is a big storyline and I think it's too big for one episode, although we tried to cram it all into one. But Barry has followed entirely in his dad's footsteps and after being let down by his family and his girlfriend, he sought stability and comfort in the one thing that he knew he could succeed in - business with the big boys. That's how he is and he didn't see another option for himself."

How did you feel about Dynasty being the one who turned Barry in?
"Barry had wronged a lot of people so any one of them could have handed him in, but I think of all the people to get involved, it had to be Dynasty. There's a love between them but also quite a lot of tension, as Barry was never a fan of what he thinks are Dynasty's crazy attempts to distance herself away from the family. 

"If anyone else was standing in his way, Barry would have known about it, but in this case it was the realisation that it was his own family who turned him in. That really hits him hard and it makes him realise that he's crossed way over the line and it's far from mendable. What he's done is unforgivable and even his own family can't stick by him this time."

Are you glad that Barry was seen to get his comeuppance rather than going on the run?
"I think the action man in me would have loved a dramatic chase scene attempting to run away from the police! But I think we all knew that it was going to have to end this way. What Barry does is inexcusable and demoralising. He's bitten off a little more than he can chew this time, but I think it's important to remember his vulnerable, softer side and all of the encounters he's had which have shown that.

"With the lack of stability at home and lack of a father figure, it's no wonder that Barry is a little messed up. I feel that he's totally misunderstood and underneath his hard exterior is a good guy, and we've seen glimpses of that throughout. But Barry thinks that this life of crime is all that he's destined for, and he doesn't know any better."

When did you film Barry's exit?
"The last scenes were filmed in early October last year. As we film the show out of sequence, my last scene was actually one from last week's episode, when Rhiannon tagged along to Barry's romantic meal."

What was your last day on set like?
"After the final scene, our lovely producer Lizzie came out to give me a farewell speech. She handed me a silver picture frame with a picture of the Barry family in it, which had been signed by each of my on-screen family, and she also gave me an empty box for Barry's shoes, which I was wearing at the time! I'd asked earlier that day if it would be possible to keep hold of something of his, so it seemed perfect that I was able to keep his shoes after I've enjoyed walking in them for so long.

"It was a really nice moment, but it was also quite funny because after the presents and the speech, one of our camera guys Alan told us that we had to actually film one shot again. People were getting a bit emotional but we had to pull it together, rein it in and shoot! I had to hand all my gifts back to the producer!"

Would you be interested in revisiting the role of Barry in the future, even just for an episode or two?
"Never say never! You can never predict these things, especially in this business. All I can say for now is that I've loved Barry and being part of the show. It'd be interesting to maybe see him in prison with his dad, as we've never seen that character before. We could also see whether Barry loses his hard exterior or not when he's in jail. It'd be interesting to hear what Barry's fans and followers think about that one!"

Are you hoping Barry still gets some mentions on screen?
"It'd be fun to hear some references and it'd be good to know that he's still alive on screen. I hope Barry's legacy lives on and he continues to strike fear in the hearts of all those teachers who've had the misfortune of dealing with him! I think you either love him or love to hate him and I'm lucky that people have been entertained by the choices I've made as an actor for Barry."

What have you been getting up to since you finished filming?
"I had to allow myself some time to step out of Barry's shoes and get back to wearing my own. I've really enjoyed reconnecting with myself and doing the things that I like to do - seeing my family and friends and going on holiday over the Christmas break. 

"I'm always learning and practising as an actor too. I think it's really important to keep fresh and keep educating yourself, so I've been concentrating on that. I like to keep busy so I've also started writing some of my own material. I don't know where that will go, but it's something I've decided to do for myself. There's been discussions over some new projects, but we shall see and I'm just keeping my options open at the moment."

What are your ambitions for the future?
"I have my personal goals firmly fixed in place, but I want to continue growing as an actor and performing in whichever opportunities come along. I've had so many lovely heartfelt letters from fans which validate to me why I love what I do. If it means I can be part of an exciting drama, film, theatre play or musical, then I'd love to share my passion for all of the above."

Have you kept in touch with your on-screen family?
"I have! I'm in contact with ZÃ¶e [Lucker] a fair bit - I love her to bits and I think she's amazing. I'm planning to visit her at some point as she's invited me over. I've met up with Brogan [Ellis] for food, and I also had a funny text from Abby [Mavers] when she walked into the same shop that I did, just after I'd walked out! Neither of us knew but the shop assistant told her, 'Barry Barry was just in here!' so we had a laugh about that over text. I'm planning to keep in touch with them all."

Would you consider a role in one of the 'big four' soaps?
"My mum and sister absolutely love the soaps, so they'd love to see me in one! Again, never say never - you never know where you'll be or what you'll be doing in this industry. If the opportunity arose, it'd be interesting to see what type of character it would be - would it be similar to Barry or different? In real life I'm not really like Barry at all, so for me, playing this type of character was a great challenge."

What are your favourite memories from your time on Waterloo Road?
"There are quite a lot! The first day when I met the rest of the gang for the first time always stands out. It was nice to be welcomed with open arms and I'll always remember Barry's first scene where he jumped out of a window! That was a great introduction to who Barry really was and I think a lot of the fans saw that from the word go.

"Early on, I really enjoyed working with Jaye Jacobs who played Sian, as Barry went really dark in terms of his mental state in that storyline. We touched on issues that were very sensitive and I enjoyed exploring Barry's real dark nature.

"I also loved the fun moments, like with the magic mushrooms in the woods. Our director Craig gave me a lot of freedom to run with the theme in that episode, which was really exciting. 

"I've enjoyed Barry having a girlfriend in the more recent episodes, too. I think a lot of the fans were wondering whether that was going to happen and whether he would get a love interest, so it was interesting to see how that panned out."

Do you have any final words for the fans who have supported you and followed Barry's journey?
"A million times thank you from the bottom of my heart for your unconditional love and support throughout my time on Waterloo Road. It has meant the world to me hearing your responses as you've followed Barry's journey. Whether you've loved him, feared him or loved to hate him, you've showed me how much of an impact he's made and I hope that has a long-lasting impression. 

"I've said a few times on Twitter that we should go on this journey together and I feel that we've done just that, so I feel infinitely grateful. I'll see you on the next journey, whatever that may be!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road headteacher Christine Mulgrew makes a huge error of judgement in tonight's episode (March 5) as she drives to the school while under the influence of alcohol.

Christine is still intoxicated from a heavy night of drinking when she makes her way to work, but her irresponsible actions soon have worrying consequences when she crashes her car into another vehicle.

Laurie Brett, who plays Christine, recently caught up with Digital Spy to chat about her character's ongoing struggle with alcoholism.

How did you feel about Christine going back to her old ways?
"I always knew that this would be the story arc. It was always the plan that Christine would overcome her issues, become headteacher by default, fight to get the job permanently and then fall off the wagon.

"As an actress, this week's episode was such a great one to do and something for me to get my teeth into. I think the story was also very appropriate for Christine, because she'd had a problem with drinking for such a long time and this is the first time that she has properly stopped. It was quite logical to me that the first attempt may not necessarily be the successful one."

What would you say is the main factor behind it?
"There are a few things, but most importantly, this is happening because Connor has left. All through Christine's life, Connor has always been there, but now Christine is almost like a ship without an anchor. It seems absolutely fitting that Christine should decline because of that, so I was thrilled with the storyline."

Do you enjoy playing Christine more when she's stable or out of control?
"I enjoy playing Christine no matter what type of mode that she's in. I find her such an interesting person, because she's so damaged and flawed in so many ways. Even when she's on an even keel and she's in control, I find her reactions and the way she deals with things quite amusing. Even when she's really tip-top, her reactions can be surprising!

"It's also great to play Christine when she's really not well and she's out of control. She's someone who should never have a drink, and those scenes present their own challenges."

Was the car crash exciting to film?
"I didn't do the crash itself. I would have done, but they wouldn't let me! But I did get to drive the car quite fast down the road with one hand, as Christine is busy looking through a bag and is quite distracted when the crash happens."

"It's always quite exciting when you've got all of that stuff to do. You can feel the adrenaline from the crew, because they've only got one cut to get it right. That makes it really exciting because you can feel the tension." 

So did you have a stunt double?
"Yes, we had a lovely lady who has been my double on other episodes of Waterloo Road as well. She's just great and it's brilliant to watch those guys work. They're doing these crazy things, but they take it in their stride and it's all in a day's work for them."

How does Christine feel after the crash? Is she worried about the consequences for her career?
"Christine crashes her car early in the episode and tries to cover up what happened. She goes to the school as normal, but she has such a bad day that she ends up resigning. She says that she's had enough. 

"Once everything catches up with her, you see a very subdued Christine. She's worked so hard to get sober and she's worked so hard to get the headteacher job and help the kids. Christine loves the kids and she loves English, but she's thrown it all away after a few bad days. I think there's a lot of remorse and regret there."

We'll get to see Connor again, won't we?
"Yes, Christine is feeling down in next week's episode after everything that has happened, but luckily the door goes and it's Connor, who's decided to see how she is. At least she gets a cuddle from her son! It's a hell of a way to get him to come back just for a cuddle! (Laughs.) But he comes back and finds her at her most depressed."

We've had a few episodes without Connor now. Was it strange not to have Shane O'Meara on set for so long?
"Definitely. I adore Shane and we have a really close relationship. It was really odd for him not to be there and I missed him a lot, so it was lovely when he came back. He was off doing lots of auditions and was busy in London, so he was quite happy I think! 

"But it's always odd when someone goes from the set who you've been around for a long time. There's always a hole there for a while, but we're still in touch so I've still got my surrogate son!"

----------


## Perdita

An end-of-term treat for Waterloo Road's students has horrifying consequences next week as Gabriella Wark shows her true colours again.

Gabriella (Naomi Battrick) will develop a rivalry with Kacey Barry (Brogan Ellis) in the next two episodes as she becomes jealous of the attention that Kacey gets upon her return to the school.

The schemer's envious attitude rears its ugly head when Simon Lowsley (Richard Mylan) has a climbing wall erected at Waterloo Road as a reward for the students' work on the resilience education programme.

At first the atmosphere is positive among the pupils as they enjoy the challenge, but it's not long before things take a turn for the worse.

When Gabriella challenges Kacey to a climbing race, both girls are determined to prove themselves - but Gabriella doesn't play fair when she lashes out at her rival on the wall and causes an accident.

With the school rocked by Gabriella's latest stunt, will Kacey be okay? And when Gabriella denies responsibility for what happened, can Christine Mulgrew get to the bottom of the situation?


Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 12 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

An end-of-term treat for Waterloo Road's students has horrifying consequences next week as Gabriella Wark shows her true colours again.

Gabriella (Naomi Battrick) will develop a rivalry with Kacey Barry (Brogan Ellis) in the next two episodes as she becomes jealous of the attention that Kacey gets upon her return to the school.

The schemer's envious attitude rears its ugly head when Simon Lowsley (Richard Mylan) has a climbing wall erected at Waterloo Road as a reward for the students' work on the resilience education programme.

At first the atmosphere is positive among the pupils as they enjoy the challenge, but it's not long before things take a turn for the worse.

When Gabriella challenges Kacey to a climbing race, both girls are determined to prove themselves - but Gabriella doesn't play fair when she lashes out at her rival on the wall and causes an accident.

With the school rocked by Gabriella's latest stunt, will Kacey be okay? And when Gabriella denies responsibility for what happened, can Christine Mulgrew get to the bottom of the situation?

Waterloo Road airs these scenes on Wednesday, March 12 at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road troublemaker Gabriella Wark pulls her worst stunt yet in this week's episode, deliberately endangering fellow pupil Kacey Barry as they race on a climbing wall in the school playground.

Gabriella also jeopardises the career of English teacher Nikki Boston by making a serious allegation against her.

Naomi Battrick, who plays Gabriella, recently caught up with Digital Spy to reveal her thoughts on the drama ahead and what's in store for her character in the longer-term.

What can we expect from Gabriella's storyline in this week's episode?
"Now that Kacey has returned to the school, Gabriella thinks that she's stealing her thunder. Gabriella is not a very happy bunny because of that, so she tries to prove to herself and everyone around her that she is top dog. That's why she really endangers Kacey's safety and kicks up quite a fuss.

"There's also a big kick-off between Gabriella and Nikki in this episode. Gabriella's actions in this episode are a lot more serious than anything else that she's done before, but afterwards you get a bit more of an insight into why Gabriella is behaving this way.

"Towards the end of the episode, I hope that people will really understand Gabriella a lot more. Hopefully people will understand that she's not all that bad."

Do we see more of Gabriella's relationship with her parents?
"Yes, Gabriella's mum comes into Waterloo Road after the trouble with Kacey and Nikki at the school. Those scenes are very interesting, because you'll get to see and understand a little bit more of their relationship. Hopefully that will be good to watch as well."

Will Gabriella feel guilty about what she's done to Kacey?
"Definitely. In the aftermath, you really do get much more of an insight into Gabriella. We really get into the deep and meaningful of why she is the way she is. I think it does change her opinion of the other characters and it changes her relationships within the show."

What can we expect from Gabriella in the longer-term?
"Gabriella is back in the show in September for another term. Obviously there's a new group of people coming into the school and they've got some amazing stuff coming up, but there's also quite a bit of drama from Gabriella's point of view. It's not the type of drama that we're used to from her, thoughâ¦"

With new pupils joining, does that mean Gabriella will be making some new enemies?
"Potentially, but I don't think enemies is the right word, because she comes back with quite a different outlook on life. I'd say she definitely makes some relationships with the new characters."

What has the reaction been like from Waterloo Road fans since you first appeared on screen?
"It hasn't been as bad as I thought it was going to be! Quite a lot of people have been embracing Gabriella and I think people quite like watching a baddie. I think that's why Carl Au had such great feedback for his role as Barry. 

"There were a couple of really devout Connor and Imogen fans who were not happy with Gabriella kissing Connor in her first episode, as I'm sure you can imagine! But it's been alright - I've had mixed reviews, but they've mostly been good!"

Do people ever confuse you with your character?
"A little bit, mostly online! Quite a few people on my Instagram have been writing comments where it seems they think I actually am Gabriella! People have seen that I've got a boyfriend and I had a couple of people saying, 'I thought you were going out with Barry, you bitch!' I have to say, 'No, it's not actually real guys!' It's quite sweet that people do think it's real!"

Were you a fan of the Gabriella and Barry pairing?
"I was such a fan! Carl is brilliant and his character was so much fun. I think it was a very interesting move for Waterloo Road to put those two characters together, because they were so similar in so many ways. Gabriella just thought that she was a little bit higher up the rankings than Barry! 

"I do think that at the start, it was just Gabriella trying to cause trouble and get a bit more attention, but then there was maybe a short period of time where she was quite taken with him. Unfortunately, as soon as Gabriella realised that Barry was very taken with her, the chase was over and so it was boring for her. That's why she ended it."

What's next for you?
"I'm back into castings, which is great because I love doing auditions. Fingers crossed - I'm hoping for the best and we'll see where it takes me. I'm back with my family in London now, which is really lovely and I've been seeing friends too. I'm loving going to the theatre and stuff like that - all of the stuff that I missed when I was away.

"For future projects, I'm happy as Larry to see whatever they'll give me. I've done a few films and there's something special about doing a movie, but then TV is also so much fun, especially something like Waterloo Road where you can really invest so much time into a character. Theatre absolutely terrifies me, but I'd love to do that too!"

Read our full spoiler for this week's Waterloo Road episode
Read more Waterloo Road spoilers and news

Waterloo Road concludes its latest run of episodes on Wednesday (March 12) at 8pm on BBC One.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2vWzT7KTA

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a big episode for Nikki Boston tonight (March 12) as the teacher exits the school in the wake of a serious accusation. 

Nikki's career is thrown into jeopardy when troubled student Gabriella Wark makes a false assault allegation against her following Kacey Barry's climbing accident. 

Digital Spy caught up with Heather Peace, who plays Nikki, about her character's exit and whether will return to the show.

Waterloo Road: Heather Peace as Nikki Boston
Â© BBC Pictures / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd / Toby Merritt

How are things with Nikki and Gabriella at this point? 
"They don't have a really great relationship at all. I sort of stem it from even just as women, they are so far apart. They are poles apart. She [Nikki] is this northern, working class, army hard-worker and she just sees this posh kid that shirks work and is everything that she is not really. Nikki doesn't take into account what might have happened in people's lives. I think she is a bit against therapy and all that sort of thing â she is quite hard-nosed."

Why does Nikki suspect that Gabriella was behind Kacey's accident?
"It all starts to get out of hand because Gabriella is aware that there is something going on with Nikki and Hector and stuff like that. Gabriella has been trouble all along really and has been in all the other episodes. She is right not to trust her but she doesn't really take into account why she is troubled, I think."

When Nikki challenges Gabriella over the accident, she takes revenge by claiming that Nikki assaulted her. What can you tell us about that?
"Well it is one of the biggest things to ever happen in your life to be accused of sexual assault. It's massive. It is career, it is life, it is reputation, it's friends. The thing is, it was in the storyline that Nikki presumes people won't believe it. She presumes people won't think anything of it and the minute that she thinks that perhaps people do think this of her, that is when she decides to go."

Do you think she ever thought that Gabriella was capable of something like this?
"I don't think she ever thought anyone could be capable of something this bad. The thing is, there is a rule with teaching and you shouldn't really be on your own in a room with a student with the door closed. I know that from friends of mine who teach and it is because this sort of thing being able to be misconstrued. So she makes that mistake in the first place by being in a room on her own with the door shut."

Gabriella with her fellow Waterloo Road pupils
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Gabriella with her fellow Waterloo Road pupils

Does that mean that Nikki leaves under a cloud, or could Gabriella confess?
"She resigns when her name is cleared. When all this kicks off, she refuses to resign or go anywhere. They keep trying to send her home and she won't go. When she does manage to clear her name, that is when she leaves. She kind of goes 'Do you know what? Enough! I'm off'. It's a positive exit."

Is Nikki sad to leave the school behind?
"No, she isn't. I think she has genuinely had enough."

Where does she plan to go?
"I won't say too much but it all stems out of the love triangle with Hector, Vix and Nikki. So it is about that decision and it stems around that story."

Were you pleased with Nikki's exit storyline?
"Yes I was. I was a little bit concerned originally when they said there was going to be a love triangle. I wanted it to finish the way I wanted it to finish because there was a lot hanging on it really. But it is a really cracking storyline. It is actually very well developed in terms of the stuff with Nikki's internalised homophobia, which actually happens to a lot of gay people when they would really rather they weren't gay as life is a lot easier if you are not. I think there is quite a lot of depth within that that perhaps hasn't been explored before actually."

Vix Spark and Nikki Boston in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
Vix Spark and Nikki Boston

Have you enjoyed her other storylines this series?
"Yeah I have loved it and I miss it but it was time to move on. There were a lot of new characters coming in and it is time for them to take the helm. I've got two careers running alongside each other with the music and the acting and I needed to focus on the music which I couldn't fully do with the schedules that we work up there so I made the decision to go."

Obviously you are taking a break from the show, do you have any plans to return yet?
"I don't, no. We haven't had any discussions or anything. I think there is a lot more great stuff that could be done with Nikki but that is down to the producers and writers and if they think that is possible. I think it is and me and the production company are very fond of each other. We have had a great time and it has been a lovely way to exit. 

"They really did take care of the character and did it properly. I don't fall off a roof or anything, so the door is left open but there hasn't been any discussions as of yet but they have wrapped up this series now and they will start again around April/May time so there is plenty of time still. So we will just wait and see."

Do you have any other future plans? Or are you just planning to concentrate on your music?
"Yeah, I am just concentrating on my music for now. I have got another drama coming out called Prey where I play John Simm's wife â that comes out in the spring as well. But for now, it is just the music. I have got an album coming out in June and I have been recording that in the studio and then a tour. It's great."

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2vilEXCEY

----------


## Perdita

The BBC has announced that the tenth series of Waterloo Road will be its last.

Announcing the news on Twitter, the broadcaster said it was "incredibly proud of the show".

"Series 10 of #WaterlooRoad will be the final series. We're incredibly proud of the show but believe it has reached the end of its lifecycle.

"We still have a further 20 episodes to look forward to before #WaterlooRoad finishes in 2015, and we'll be sending the show out on a high."

A new drama is expected to fill Waterloo Road's 8pm slot when the series bows out.

The secondary school television drama - produced Shed Media - first appeared on BBC One in March 2006 and has won several awards over its eight year history, including the Most Popular Drama award in the 2012 National Television Awards and Most Popular Drama Series at the 2013 Inside Soap awards.

In 2011, the series was controversially relocated from Rochdale to Scotland, which some cast members criticised at the time.

The show has also been successfully exported across the globe to countries including Spain, Australia and Estonia.

BBC One Controller Charlotte Moore and BBC Drama Controller Ben Stephenson said: "We are incredibly proud of Waterloo Road, and would like to thank Shed Productions and all the cast and teams involved across the ten series. 

"However, we believe it has reached the end of its lifecycle and won't be returning after series 10 finishes in 2015. On BBC One it's important to make room for new drama and we are committed to commissioning new drama series for 8pm. There are some really exciting ideas currently in development but nothing to confirm yet."

BBC Scotland's Head of Programmes Donalda MacKinnon added: "When we originally committed to making 50 hours of Waterloo Road in Greenock we did so for a number of reasons which included boosting drama production skills here in Scotland, as well as improving training and development opportunities for the future.

"We were very pleased to significantly increase our commitment to 70 hours recently and that was partly thanks to the efforts of the Greenock community who helped make the move happen so smoothly and who made cast and crew so welcome.

It's always sad when any long-running show comes to an end and I know the Waterloo Road team will miss Greenock - as will fans of the show.

"Our firm aim now, however, is to use that to continue growing the TV and the wider creative sector here in Scotland utilising the increased skill base arising from Waterloo Road to build up future home-grown culturally representative output." 

_I think it is the right decision, to be honest  but sad to see it go just the same _

----------


## lizann

explains jane's return to eastenders so

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road cast members have begun filming the show's final series.

Laurie Brett and Neil Pearson, who play Christine Mulgrew and Vaughan Fitzgerald, were among those on set in Greenock, Scotland as production resumed yesterday (May 26).

Brett has been portraying Christine on the BBC One drama since 2012, while Pearson will make his first appearance as Vaughan in the autumn.

BBC bosses announced in early April that Waterloo Road would be coming to an end, promising to send the show out "on a high".

Waterloo Road returns to screens later this year with the final ten episodes of Series 9, which introduce Vaughan as the school's new headmaster.

Meanwhile, the ten episodes which are being filmed over the coming months will air in 2015.

Brett will be returning to her EastEnders role as Jane Beale on a permanent basis in the autumn once she has finished working on Waterloo Road.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bosses have revealed a string of new signings for the show's final series.

Casualty and Personal Affairs actress Laura Aikman is among the new recruits who have joined the BBC One drama for its last run of episodes.

LONDON, ENGLAND - SEPTEMBER 10: Laura Aikman attends the launch of Baileys Chocolat Luxe at Bar Chocolat, Covent Garden on September 10, 2013 in London, England. (Photo by David M. Benett/Getty Images for Baileys)
Â© David M. Benett/Getty Images for Baileys
Laura Aikman

Further details of Aikman's character will be revealed nearer the time, but show chiefs have promised that she will be playing a lead role as a new arrival in the staff room.

Aikman commented: "I'm very pleased to be starting filming on Waterloo Road and to be joining the very talented cast. It's exciting to be part of the final series."

Fresh Meat's Rege Jean Page and actor Stefano Braschi have also joined up to play new staff members.

Viewers can also expect some new pupils, with former Hollyoaks actor Andrew Still - who played Joel Dexter on the Channel 4 soap - among those joining the school.

Joel Dexter, Hollyoaks, Andrew Still
Â© Lime Pictures
Former Hollyoaks actor Andrew Still

Former River City cast members Holly Jack and Finlay MacMillan will also be playing students alongside Broadchurch's Charlotte Beaumont and new talent Armin Karim.

Executive producer John Griffin commented: "This will be the last series of Waterloo Road and we plan to give our incredible fanbase a final term they will never forget. In true Waterloo Road style, we're set to go out with a bang."

Christopher Aird, Head of Drama at BBC Scotland, added: "We're delighted to welcome some fantastic new home grown talent to the wonderful cast of Waterloo Road. Each of our new pupils have some very exciting storylines. We're sure the viewers will enjoy seeing them each make their mark on the school."

Filming on the final series of Waterloo Road is already under way ahead of broadcast in early 2015. In the meantime, the final ten episodes of series nine will transmit later this year.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's cast and crew will film the show's final scenes today (August 22).

The popular school drama has been running since 2006, but BBC One has decided not to commission any further series.

The cast and crew of Waterloo Road
Â© Shed Productions (WR) / Stuart Nichol
The cast and crew of Waterloo Road

Production on the programme will come to an end at the Waterloo Road base in Greenock, Scotland today.

Cast involved in the scenes will include Laurie Brett, who plays Christine Mulgrew, and Neil Pearson, who has yet to make his first on-screen appearance as new headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald.

It was announced in April that Waterloo Road would be coming to an end after its tenth series, but bosses promised to send the show out "on a high".

The cast and crew of Waterloo Road
Â© Shed Productions (WR) / Stuart Nichol
Laurie Brett and Neil Pearson with producers and director

The next block of ten episodes is expected to air this year, while the final series will be shown in 2015.

Casualty and Personal Affairs actress Laura Aikman and former Hollyoaks actor Andrew Still are among the new recruits who have joined the BBC One drama for its last run of episodes.

----------


## Katy

Think it was time to call it a day. The best series were definitely when they didnt have as many episodes in them, 1-4. Once it had the ridiculous storyline of merging with the other school...John Fosters if my memory is correct. 

Think I may watch the last series just for old time sake!

----------


## Katy

Think it was time to call it a day. The best series were definitely when they didnt have as many episodes in them, 1-4. Once it had the ridiculous storyline of merging with the other school...John Fosters if my memory is correct. 

Think I may watch the last series just for old time sake!

----------

Perdita (24-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's new recruit Neil Pearson has revealed more details about his role on the show, explaining that his character Vaughan Fitzgerald will have to prove himself when he takes over at the school.

The former Drop The Dead Donkey actor will be playing Waterloo Road's new headteacher when the BBC One drama returns to screens next month.

Neil Pearson as Vaughan Fitzgerald in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Limited/Michele Dillon
Neil Pearson as Vaughan Fitzgerald

Billed as dominant, dynamic and forward-thinking, hopes are high when Vaughan takes up his new position at the troubled school. 

Vaughan is joined by his new partner Allie (Nicola Stephenson), who takes over the art department. Both have their own children and there could be trouble ahead when the kids' warring behaviour threatens to spill over into the classroom.

Speaking of Vaughan's arrival, Pearson explained: "Vaughan is an experienced headteacher with a successful track record and a clear idea of the sort of education he wants any school of his to provide - an education which will help his pupils through life, not just exams.

"Vaughan loves teaching, but the admin and politics that come with the position of headteacher is a source of constant frustration to him. He feels an uncomfortable distance between him and the children, both at school and at home.

"When a new teacher - even a headteacher - arrives at any school, pupils are always wary, unimpressed and looking for weaknesses they can exploit. It's up to Vaughan to prove himself."

Waterloo Road's teaching staff in the classroom
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Limited/Michele Dillon
Waterloo Road's teaching staff in the classroom

Pearson added that he was attracted to the role because he knew Vaughan would quickly run into big problems in his new job.

He said: "Vaughan has a lot going on - a new job, a new relationship, and with the arrival of two stepchildren, new domestic responsibilities too. It was never going to be dull.

"Balancing work and family is a problem for everyone. When, like Vaughan, you're trying to balance work and two families, the problems come thick and fast."

Waterloo Road returns for a new block of ten episodes next month on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Nicola Stephenson has praised upcoming storylines for her character Allie Westbrook.

Allie is a new art teacher for the school, who makes her first appearance when the BBC One drama returns to screens next month.

Nicola Stephenson as Allie Westbrook in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Toby Merritt
Nicola Stephenson as Allie Westbrook

Allie is also the partner of Waterloo Road's new headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald. Although their relationship has been steady, problems arise when his children unexpectedly turn up to live with them and clash with her own kids.

Speaking about her role, Stephenson explained: "Allie is a lovely mix of someone who is confident, emotionally intelligent, relentlessly optimistic and practical. She is very child-centric, liberal and passionate about teaching. 

"I think it's this passion and approach to teaching that is the bond she shares with Vaughan. She is very much in love with him and prepared to overcome all the obstacles life throws at them to be with him and make their family work."

Neil Pearson and Nicola Stephenson as Vaughhan Fitzgerald and Allie Westbrook in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Waterloo Road's Vaughan and Allie

Discussing Allie's new living arrangements, she continued: "It's a great situation for a whole heap of dramatic storylines. But Allie seems ready for it. 

"She's totally in love with her new family but she's also realistic about it. She knows the only way to survive their problems is to tackle them sensitively, but head on. She's a doer!"

Asked what attracted her to the role, she replied: "To play a woman who has all these fantastic qualities, who is so strong and practical but also sensitive, loving and liberal and to see her pushed to her limits by an extremely difficult domestic situation. It's a perfect set up for top drama."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road will return on Wednesday, October 15, it has been confirmed.

The first of ten new one-hour episodes will air at 8pm, with ten final episodes scheduled to air in 2015. 

The new episode will feature the introduction of new head teacher Vaughan Fitzgerald, who is played by Drop the Dead Donkey actor Neil Pearson.

Nicola Stephenson has also joined the cast as new art teacher Allie, who is the partner of Vaughan. 

It was announced in April that Waterloo Road would be coming to an end after its tenth series, but bosses promised to send the show out "on a high".

The cast and crew filmed the show's final scenes in Greenock, Scotland on August 22.

----------


## Perdita

Richard Mylan has confirmed that he will exit Waterloo Road before the show ends.

The actor, who stars as deputy headteacher Simon Lowsley in the BBC One drama, will leave before the series draws to a conclusion next year.

Richard Mylan as Simon Lowsley on Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Mark Mainz

"Simon is definitely facing tough, challenging times ahead - he's blissfully unaware of it though," Mylan told Wales Online.

"I've been keeping Simon's secret quiet for a long time now and it is really hard, but he does leave the show. Fans will be expecting him to be in it until the end, so it's going to be quite a big shock for many people."

Viewers have seen Simon's wife Sue (Vanessa Hehir) kiss PE teacher Hector Reid (Leon Ockenden), with the love triangle set to cause problems in the upcoming ninth series.

"It's a horrible situation to be in. Somebody that you love is acting differently and their behaviour becomes erratic, but you have no idea why," the actor revealed. 

"The pupils pick up on things and can recognise when there is chemistry between teachers - they are really astute and aware. He is never suspecting it, but you'll see that it all comes to blows."

Mylan, who finished filming in December 2013, added that he had "enjoyed acting out everything that Simon stands for" during his time on the show: "He's been really interesting to play and the script is totally beyond what I imagined. It was hard to leave the show, it holds really great memories for me."

Waterloo Road returns at 8pm on Wednesday, October 15.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road newcomer Max Bowden has spoken to Digital Spy about his role on the show, promising "an emotional rollercoaster" for his character Justin Fitzgerald.

The actor is part of a new family for the BBC One drama, who make their first appearance when the show returns to screens this Wednesday.

Max Bowden as Justin Fitzgerald in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Toby Merritt
Max Bowden as Justin Fitzgerald

Justin is the son of Waterloo Road's new headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald (Neil Pearson). As Vaughan takes office at the school, his new partner Allie Westbrook (Nicola Stephenson) is put in charge of the art department, but their new opportunity is soon threatened when their warring children's behaviour threatens to spill out into the classroom.

Along with Justin, Vaughan has a younger boy named Leo (Zebb Dempster), while Allie has two children - Floyd and Tiffany (Leo Flanagan and Sammy Oliver).

Speaking to Digital Spy about the fireworks to come, Bowden explained: "You can expect an emotional rollercoaster for Justin. He's quite traumatised by the fact that his mum and dad have broken up. He sees Allie as the only person who's standing in the way of his parents getting back together, so he thinks it's his job to do everything he can to upset Allie. In doing that, he's upsetting his whole family.

"For Justin, it's daunting to be part of this new family. He's the oldest and he's immediately made to feel like he's got to fit in. The truth of the matter is that he doesn't want to fit in - he wants his family to be what it was before. 

"The Westbrooks are trying to create this family environment and Justin isn't having any of it, but the truth of the matter is that if they weren't in the family environment and only knew each other from school, they probably would have got along really well."

Leo Fitzgerald, Justin Fitzgerald, Tiffany Westbrook and Floyd Westbrook in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Waterloo Road's Leo, Justin, Tiffany and Floyd

Bowden also promised that viewers can expect to see different sides to Justin as the series progresses.

He explained: "Justin does start to become more sensitive and open to one particular character. I won't spoil it by saying who it is, but it'll be interesting to see his change and how somebody can affect him.

"Before that there are some angry moments from him as he feels quite lost. At times, he is quite angry, but he quickly steps out of those situations and finds someone who he can talk to. Things start to change for Justin, or so we hope!"

The character of Justin will be on screen for the final 20 episodes of Waterloo Road, which have now all been filmed. As announced in April, the show will bow out in 2015 after ten series.

Speaking about joining the show for its final episodes, Bowden commented: "Obviously, it was intimidating joining such a long-running drama, but everybody was very welcoming and lovely. It made it much, much easier. More than anything, I'm just excited for people to see it. It was a year ago that we shot it now, so I'm excited to see it all.

"Nicola Stephenson and Neil Pearson were both amazing to work with. I feel as if Neil taught me a lot as a person as well. When I travelled up to Scotland to film for the show, he was like a father figure to me and someone I could go to if I ever needed any help. He taught me a lot about acting, but he also taught me as a person and I owe him a lot."

Neil Pearson and Nicola Stephenson as Vaughhan Fitzgerald and Allie Westbrook in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Waterloo Road's Vaughan and Allie

Bowden also promised a fitting ending for Waterloo Road when the show reaches its conclusion next year.

He said: "The stuff that we've created for the last ten episodes next year is some amazing work. It's certainly work that I'm incredibly proud of. I'm really happy that the show is going to go out with a bang and I'm sure the audience are going to love it."

Waterloo Road returns on Wednesday (October 14) at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

29th October

8.00 - 9.00pm


Rhiannon’s commitment to the virtual baby project causes raised eyebrows, while Carol’s latest scheme puts Maggie’s job in jeopardy. Justin is punished for his bad behaviour.

Allie’s Virtual Baby initiative sees the students confront the responsibilities of parenthood. While Rhiannon takes to ‘motherhood’ like a duck to water, her dedication to the project leaves Darren shaking in his boots.

With her hands no longer in George's pockets, Carol is feeling the pinch. Spotting the opportunity to make some cash, she ramps up the theatrics in the Home Economics class, leaving Maggie fearful for her job.

Allie reveals the full extent of Justin’s anger issues to his father. Vaughan is livid and decides it’s time his son faces the consequences of his actions.

Rhiannon is played by Rebecca Craven, Carol by Zoe Lucker, Maggie by Melanie Hill, Allie by Nicola Stephenson, Darren by Mark Beswick, George by Angus Deayton, Justin by Max Bowden and Vaughan by Neil Pearson.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road star Carl Au has spoken to Digital Spy about life after the show and his future plans, after returning to his theatre roots with a lead part in his home city.

The 27-year-old actor, who played popular bad boy Barry Barry on the BBC One drama, is currently appearing in a brand new play called Bright Phoenix at the Everyman Theatre in Liverpool.

Carl Au at the 2013 Inside Soap Awards, Ministry of Sound, London.
Â© Ian West/PA Wire
Carl Au at the Inside Soap Awards

Au's new project sees him playing the role of Alan 'Icarus' Flynn, part of a diverse gang of misfits who is convinced that he can fly.

Speaking in a catch-up chat with Digital Spy, Au commented: "Theatre was first for me when I started acting. I originally trained in theatre in London, then did some shows and lots of other things before TV came along. I love theatre and TV for different reasons as they're both very different, but theatre is great for the adrenaline that you can get from the audience.

"Once you start, there's no way that you can get off that rollercoaster ride and you just have to play your journey right the way through to the end. As an actor you feel alive, especially when you've got good actors to play with. In this case, the show changes every night and you really feel like you're in the moment."

He continued: "It was a really quick turnaround with the audition process for Bright Phoenix. I went back to London and got a place there with some friends, but no sooner than I went there, this audition came up.

"I didn't know anything about it at first, but when the script came through, it was very raw, very vivid, anarchic and wild in its nature. It sounded awesome and I found it very interesting. I decided I'd really like to go for it because I knew it would be special."

Carl Au in Bright Phoenix at the Everyman Theatre
Â© Everyman Theatre
Carl Au in Bright Phoenix at the Everyman Theatre

Written by Jeff Young, Bright Phoenix tells the story of Alan's gang of friends as they were in the 1980s and in the present day.

Featuring live music and unique staging, the production explores the magic of forgotten and abandoned places against the backdrop of recent regeneration in Liverpool.

Au explained: "Obviously the play is quite political because it talks about the degeneration of Liverpool and the regeneration. Those are the themes explored throughout. The regeneration has been awesome and brings a lot of people to the city, but we also talk about the historic buildings that we've maybe neglected.

"It really challenges people and I think they come away thinking about that. It also talks a lot about invisible people in the city - those down the back alleys and people you maybe don't usually see about. That's what the writer wanted to capture.

"Generally it's been received really well. Everyone seems to think that Jeff's writing has really captured the spirit of Liverpool by touching on the humour, but also including his own wild imagination. People have understood that and appreciated his vision. He is in love with Liverpool and that's why he wrote it."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road troublemaker Lisa Brown is up to her old tricks in tonight's episode (October 22) as she spots an opportunity to make some quick cash using unsavoury methods.

When new headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald launches a community hub at the school, Lisa and her friend Shaznay Montrose (Je'taime Morgan Hanley) hatch a plan after spotting what seems to be a vulnerable target.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Caitlin Gillespie - who plays Lisa - to hear about her character's cunning idea, Waterloo Road's remaining episodes and lots more.

Caitlin Gillespie as Lisa Brown in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Caitlin Gillespie as Lisa Brown

What can you tell us about Vaughan's big idea for the school?
"Because Vaughan is a new headteacher who has come into Waterloo Road, he wants some new initiatives in the school. He wants the school to be a bigger part of the local community, so he opens up a community hub where local people can come in for a chat or for a coffee.

"When Lisa and Shaznay are made to work in the hub, an older man called Mr Carmichael comes along. They look at him and they realise that he's probably worth a lot of money. They come up with a horrible scheme to try to get some money from him!"

We'll see Lisa and Shaznay find an excuse to visit his house and steal from him! Do they find it easy to fool him?
"Well, at the start it's fine for them. They play it very nicey-nice in front of Mr Carmichael and they act like butter wouldn't melt! But they do come into a few problems later on when they think they've got what they want from himâ¦"

Who is the ringleader in this situation?
"Oh, definitely Lisa! Shaznay has much more of a conscience and morals than Lisa does. It's a horrible plan that Lisa brings Shaznay along into."

Will Lisa have to face the consequences of her actions?
"Definitely - just like everything else that Lisa tries, she doesn't end up getting away with it! Let's just say there's definitely a scene in the cooler in this episode!"

Shaznay and Lisa hatch a plan
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Shaznay and Lisa hatch a plan

Would you like to see Lisa change or do you prefer it when she's being bad?
"I like it when Lisa is causing trouble, but she is getting older as the episodes go along, so she is growing up a little bit too. She's maybe not as involved in childish behaviour as she would have been a while back, but she's still getting into trouble and causing a lot of problems."

Could Vaughan manage to put Lisa in her place?
"Vaughan has just come into the school and he's definitely got a really big presence there, so Lisa does listen to him. She does think that what he has got to say is important, and he's actually quite a scary and intimidating headteacher. Lisa has to listen to him!"

Does Lisa form relationships with any of the new characters?
"She takes a bit of a liking to Vaughan's son Justin, because he's the new bad boy of the school. She's got her eye on him, but so does Shaznay!"

Will Lisa be busy on screen across the rest of the series?
"Yeah, Lisa is definitely busy and she's got a lot of stuff coming up in this series. There's a lot of stuff with Shaznay and with Lenny too. Lisa and Lenny go through some problems in this series, so she is still very busy, causing mayhem and causing trouble."

Is Lisa staying in Waterloo Road until the final episode next year?
"Yeah, I'm in the show until the very end. We finished filming the last ever episode in August. It had been really nice actually, because it was almost like we were cherishing the last moments that we had together as a cast. We were all spending a lot of time together and appreciating the time that we all had with each other. We wanted to make the time as fun as possible."

Were you surprised to hear that the show would be ending?
"Nothing is ever certain in this industry and that's the thing - a show is never going to last forever. Waterloo Road ran for a really long time and it had to end at some point, but it's definitely going to go out on a high.

"For the remaining episodes, the storylines are great and they've got lots of new characters in the show. The characters are brilliant and the plotlines are brilliant. There's also a good ending next year with a nice way to round it all off."

What have you been up to since you finished filming?
"It's really nice just now because I'm just living normal life again. When you're filming, you're in a bubble and I didn't really get to do anything or see anybody. I've just bought a flat, I'm getting to see people again and I've been able to make plans to go on trips. I'm actually just enjoying having a little break from work just now.

"With working on River City and Waterloo Road, I'm so lucky with the career that I've had at the age that I'm at. I'm so proud of the work that I've done and I'd like to think that it will hopefully carry on."

What are your fondest memories that you're taking away from Waterloo Road?
"Everybody will say this, but it's the people. We all get along so well and I've made really, really good friends for the rest of my life there. I learned so much on Waterloo Road. All of the people I got to work with, especially the teachers, have given me such great advice and I've had really good mentors there. I'll definitely take a lot from it.

"Georgie Glen who plays Audrey was a great help to me. She's the loveliest woman. Georgie has had the most amazing career, but she's just so down to earth about it all. Laurie Brett who plays Christine has also had an amazing career and I look up to her a lot. I had great advice from Neil Pearson who plays Vaughan too. The established actors all took their time to talk to the younger actors and give advice. They were aware that we're young actors and they were in the same position themselves once."

Do you keep in touch with your friends from the show?
"Yeah, we talk to each other all the time! It's hard sometimes because everybody has got different things going on, but we all make an effort to really speak to each other a lot. We still see each other and talk to each other."

Would you like to do more TV or perhaps move into theatre?
"I love doing TV. Theatre is a bit out of my comfort zone - it scares me a wee bit! It'd be really good to do theatre just to push myself a little bit, but I really love filming as that's where I feel most comfortable. I'd love to carry on filming TV dramas."

Joe Slater and Caitlin Gillespie as Lenny and Lisa Brown on Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Caitlin with on-screen brother Joe Slater

Your on-screen brother Joe Slater (Lenny) was a hopeful on The X Factor in the summer and is now concentrating on music. Do you think he has a bright future?
"Oh yes, there's no doubt at all that he does. He's incredible - he can play every instrument and his singing is just amazing. Joe could have the most amazing acting career, but music is where he wants to go and I totally support him in that."

Do you think the X Factor judges were slightly harsh on him towards the end?
"Yeah, it almost seems like they're looking for a certain type of thing on that show. Joe is so talented and he is a musician - he's not just some singer who doesn't really understand the industry. He'll make it, definitely. 

"It's incredible to think that Joe did make it to boot camp, as there were a lot of stages that he went through to get to that point. I think it's a positive thing that's come out of it and people will look at Joe as a young, aspiring musician. He's lovely - he totally has the personality for it as well."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs ZÃ¶e Lucker's final episode tonight (October 29) as her fiery character Carol Barry bows out from the show.

Following a chaotic couple of years, Carol has one last card to play as she fakes an accident at the school in order to secure some quick compensation.

ZÃ¶e Lucker as Carol Barry in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR)
ZÃ¶e Lucker as Carol Barry

Carol's antics will bring her into conflict with Waterloo Road's no-nonsense headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald, so has she finally met her match?

Digital Spy recently caught up with ZÃ¶e for a chat about her exit from the show and what the future holds.

Were you sad to leave Waterloo Road?
"I filmed my final episode a year ago now, but it was sad to leave. Apart from anything else, it was just because we'd all formed such lovely friendships while working together in Glasgow. Carol was also a character who I really enjoyed playing.

"I think it did come to its natural end, in terms of the character of Carol and where she could go. She's exhausted a lot of options just because of the way she is and the situation that she has found herself in yet again! Every time it looks as if she's maybe got her head above water, something comes up and she sinks again!"

What can we expect from Carol's final episode?
"After all of the stuff with George and the compensation, Carol sees an opportunity to make some more money from the school. She stages an 'accident' and from there on, she's up to no good again as she's trying to get compensation money.

"I don't think Carol expects the outcome to be what it turns out to be, though! She thinks that she's definitely going to get away with it, but when you watch, you'll see what happens!"

Carol stages an accident
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd
Carol stages an accident

Will there be tension between Carol and the school's new headteacher Vaughan?
"Yeah, there will be! At this point, Carol hasn't had the time to get the measure of the new headteacher. She's slightly in denial about how much she can and cannot get away with! I think because Vaughan is very savvy, intelligent and bright, he sees through Carol quite early on. She messes with the wrong person, really!"

The viewers seemed to enjoy seeing Carol's softer side in the last series. How did you feel about that?
"I would say that you saw a softer side to Carol at the end of the last series because of everything that had happened with Barry, Dynasty and Kacey. Unfortunately, it does always seem to be the case that just as Carol is starting to get back on track and things are looking positive, that doesn't last for long!

"I think Carol did have quite a nice relationship with George. Even though that might not have been something that she would ever have expected and it was an unlikely pairing, Carol did have a real fondness for him, even though she saw a financial opportunity there as well.

"When George split up with Carol, she found that experience very humiliating and she has to go back into fighting mode afterwards. You see a much more mischievous side to Carol, so that sensitivity and softness isn't really there because she's got to toughen up again!"

Would you say the public reaction to Carol has changed over time?
"I'm not on Facebook or Twitter, so I have to be honest and say that I have absolutely no idea how people react to Carol! The younger actors on the show all follow their fans avidly and know exactly what the reactions to the characters are, but all I know is that I've allowed a softer side to come through.

"With any character, and especially a mum, it can't just be fighting and hardness the whole time. There has to be an element of something more vulnerable and a caring side underneath. It was important to me for that to come through."

Carol schemes for compensation
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Carol schemes for compensation

Are you taking fond memories away from Waterloo Road?
"Absolutely. I'm still in touch with the girls and with Carl who played Barry. I'm also in touch with Heather Peace, Vicky Bush, Georgie Glen and Mel Hill. We're all still in contact, as we text each other and call each other. It was a lovely group of people and I really enjoyed the job, so I've got really fond memories."

What have you been up to since leaving the show?
"For the first six months after I'd finished Waterloo Road, a lot of the stuff that was coming through was all stuff that would take me away from home for too long, like theatre tours and things like that. I had to say no to a lot of those things. 

"I have just finished a project for the BBC, but I can't talk about it yet as I've got to keep it very hush-hush! For the rest of the time, I've just been doing school runs and looking after my daughter Lil. It's all about finding the right balance, I think."

Would you be interested in another soap role in the future?
"I absolutely loved working on EastEnders, so absolutely. If it was the right character, I would definitely think about that. It's nice to have that developing journey as you're going along - getting the new scripts and characters evolving the whole time. I thoroughly enjoyed my time on EastEnders, so I'd definitely consider it."

What do you make of the decision to bring Waterloo Road to an end?
"I think they wanted to go out on a high, and that's what we're going to see. We've still got this block of ten episodes and then in the New Year, there'll be another ten episodes, so there's still lots more to come. To have that many series is so unusual and a really brilliant achievement for the show."

----------


## Perdita

A new Waterloo Road spoiler video sees Gabriella Wark face a miserable time after returning to school.

Gabriella (Naomi Battrick) becomes a hate figure among the teachers and the pupils, as nobody seems prepared to forgive her after her shocking behaviour last term.

Despite Gabriella promising that she has changed her ways, Kacey Barry's friends team up to play a number of cruel revenge pranks on her in class.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road reintroduces Gabriella Wark in tonight's episode (November 5) as she returns to the school hoping for a second chance.

Gabriella promises that she has changed her ways as she comes face-to-face with those she wronged last term, but nobody seems ready to forgive her vicious attack on Kacey Barry (Brogan Ellis).

Digital Spy recently caught up with Naomi Battrick, who plays Gabriella, for all the gossip on her character's return.

Naomi Battrick as Gabriella Wark in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) / Alan Peebles
Naomi Battrick as Gabriella Wark

Are you looking forward to Gabriella being back on screen again?
"Yeah, of course! There's a difference with Gabriella when she comes back, because she's very much reformed and really trying hard to make amends. It's such a different side of Gabriella for everyone to see and I'm really excited to see what people think of that."

Have you been hearing from fans who are missing Gabriella?
"I have and it's been really sweet, actually. Lots of people on Twitter have been asking where Gabriella is and why she hasn't been on screen so far! I wasn't really expecting that reaction but I've been reassuring everyone that she's going to be back!"

How did you feel about Gabriella taking her bad behaviour so far in the last series?
"It was obviously nerve-wracking having such a big storyline where Gabriella was doing something that was so outrageous. I'd been there for a while when the story kicked off and I'd never thought that it would go that far. When I was reading the script I was genuinely surprised, but it was good fun to be involved in the stunt on the climbing wall. 

"Brogan and I also did a lot of climbing beforehand in order to prepare for the scenes. We'd go to a climbing wall at weekends, which was really good for prep. Working with Brogan was lovely, especially having her back on set when she'd been away for a while."

How is Gabriella feeling about returning to school?
"I think Gabriella has genuinely been working quite hard with a therapist and she really does see the error of her ways. It's obviously up to the other pupils whether they want to believe that or not, but I do think that she is feeling very positive about being back.

"Once Gabriella has returned, she wants to prove to everyone that she isn't a horrible human being and she genuinely has changed. She'd love to make some friends."

Kacey won't be pleased to see Gabriella back
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd
Kacey won't be pleased to see Gabriella back

What's the atmosphere like when Gabriella and Kacey come face-to-face again?
"It's not all cuddles and bunny rabbits! There's a really good shot when Gabriella comes back and you see the reaction from everyone. Nobody is happy to see her, not even Rhiannon. The new headmaster pulls Gabriella and Kacey in and they have a chat in his office, but it's not looking good for them to reconcile. It isn't until something really horrible happens to Gabriella that Kacey thinks she can maybe give her a second chanceâ¦"

Is the backlash at the school worse than Gabriella expected?
"Yes, Gabriella hopes that people will just be glad that she's been to therapy and tried to change. She knows she has to work at it, but I don't think she realises that the Waterloo Road gang are quite so tough to crack!"

Does Gabriella have any chance of settling in?
"Yeah, on the horizon there are some friendship options and maybe even a slight hint of romance, but before that, there's a lot that goes down in the first couple of episodes and it's going to be quite dramatic for Gabriella. 

"Afterwards, Gabriella tries to settle back into the rhythm of school. She starts to realise that school isn't about making a drama all of the time - it's just about keeping your head down and getting on with it!"

Will the show continue to delve into Gabriella's past?
"Yeah, there's more to come with that and it's really, really heartbreaking! Gabriella has made two extreme enemies in Shaznay and Lisa, and they do some pretty terrible stuff to her at her house. I'm not allowed to say too much about that, but it reveals more about the life that Gabriella lived and why she is the way she is. The show will delve into some really sad aspects of Gabriella's life."

The Wark family
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd
The Wark family

What do you think about Waterloo Road coming to an end next year?
"I think it's very sad. It's something that's been going for such a long time and it's been so popular. They've also got such a strong and loyal fanbase. I'm happy and really honoured to have been a part of it. But these things happen and I'm sure there'll be something else that will come along. I don't think anything will ever replace Waterloo Road, but I'm sure there'll be other amazing shows for people to watch."

What have you been up to since finishing up at the show?
"I've been working on a few different projects. I did a couple of feature films - one has just been released and it's called Down Dog. I'm really excited about that because it was a really good project. 

"I've also been doing Ripper Street, Moving On, a horror film, and I've also just started on a new BBC drama called Stonemouth, which is an adaptation of the Iain Banks novel. I'm really excited about that because it's an incredible script and an incredible cast."

Has Waterloo Road helped to boost your profile?
"Absolutely. Gabriella was a fantastic role to play, with such depth and fantastic storylines. Waterloo Road is also such a brilliant show which brings fantastic exposure. I learned so much from the job through working with so many talented people. I really appreciated being on it."

Have you stayed in touch with many of the cast?
"I've stayed in touch with quite a few people. I met up with Caitlin Gillespie (Lisa Brown) while filming in Glasgow recently. Weirdly, the two people I'm arch-enemies with in the show in the next couple of episodes are the ones I'm closest to! Je'Taime who played Shaznay comes and stays with me quite a bit. I've kept in touch with Becky Craven quite a lot, and also Chris who played Archie Wong.

"I've kept in contact with a lot of people and made many good friends - hopefully I'll stay in touch with them all for quite a long time."

What are your hopes for the future?
"Just to work, really! I'm quite lucky as none of my family are in the business, so there's not much pressure coming from anybody. I'm just happy to do whatever. I love my job, I love being on set and I love getting totally scared about stage work! I'm just happy to keep going. I couldn't say that I'd prefer to do one type of acting over another, because I love them all and I'm just happy to bumble along!"

----------


## Perdita

26th November 2014


Kevin and Leoâs hacking lands them in serious trouble. Floyd confronts Justin and Tiffany about their relationship and Sonya puts her friendship with Christine at risk.

Kevin sparks a serious security risk when itâs revealed heâs hacked into a multinational data organisation. The school is in lockdown but Kevin sees it as a chance to prove his skills and turns the situation to his favour.

Justin and Tiffanyâs relationship is uncovered by a shocked Floyd. After he and Justin get into a fight, Tiffany fears he will tell Vaughan and Allie and decides to take matters into her own hands.

When Sonyaâs story â a thinly veiled reference to Christineâs alcoholic past â gets circulated around the school, itâs a race against time to stop it landing in Christineâs hands.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road airs a big episode for Lenny Brown tonight (November 12) as he hits rock bottom due to exam stress.

Desperate to do well in his preliminary tests, Lenny relies on all-night study sessions and excessive energy drinks to get him through - but his bad decisions soon catch up with him in dramatic fashion.

Joe Slater, who plays Lenny, recently caught up with Digital Spy for a chat about the worrying times ahead for his character.

What was it like to film such a big episode for Lenny?
"I loved filming this episode and David Innes Edwards, the director I was working with, was amazing. He was great with me, but it was really challenging because it was the very first time in the show that I'd been heavily featured in an episode. 

"When I was reading through the script, my name was on every page so it was a big task for me and a lot of pressure, but I loved it."

Lenny gets much more nervous about the exams than the other students. Why is that?
"Lenny really wants to do well for himself and go to college and uni. He wants to make something of himself, so with anything that he does, he always wants to do his best. Because Lenny wants to do so well, he just starts getting himself all worked up and he stays up all night trying to study. 

"Lenny's sister Lisa is not like that and a lot of the other pupils in the school aren't either, not even his best friend Darren. They haven't got the responsibility to stand up and say that they want to do well for themselves.

"Lenny is different because he really wants to pass these exams. They're only mock exams, they're not even proper ones - but it just shows that Lenny wants to put his mind to things. That's why he gets stressed out. The problems he has are self-inflicted, but Lenny only means well!"

Given Lenny's troubled background, have you enjoyed showing him genuinely wanting to do well?
"Yeah, definitely. When Lenny first came into Waterloo Road, his life was rubbish but he really does want to turn himself around now. He also wants to prove some things to himself, as he doesn't come from the best background. He wants to achieve something and live for something, so that's why he's very passionate about anything he does."

Lenny struggles in his exams
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Lenny struggles in his exams

We'll see Lenny suffer a panic attack when the pressure becomes too much. Was that challenging to film?
"Yeah it was, but like I said, the director was great with me. I've had panic attacks myself before so I know what it's like, but trying to portray that with a character on screen is hard. 

"When you suffer a panic attack, it's one of those moments in time where everything else around you means nothing at all and it's just you in that moment. I hope it does look as real as possible, but it was quite hard."

Lenny's sister Lisa really opposes his hard work in this episode. Is she jealous?
"She is. When I was playing Lenny, I tried to change him so that he was growing up a lot throughout his story. Lisa is jealous because she doesn't really have the brains or the responsibility to turn around and say that she wants to make something of herself. Lenny does and that's where they're different. 

"Because Lenny is trying to do good, Lisa knocks him down for it and calls him a nerd! Deep down she probably does understand, but it's just not her style to support him. I felt a little bit sorry for Lenny in this story because all he's trying to do is do well, but everyone around him is knocking him down a little bit. That's the way it's always been for Lenny, which is why he's quite a shy and vulnerable person."

What else is coming up for Lenny in the longer-term?
"What I can say is that Lenny is featured more than last year in this series. He's got a little bit of drama going on, but then in the next series which comes on television next year, he's in it a hell of a lot more. Lenny gets a new best friend and there could be a lady involved!"

How do you feel about Waterloo Road coming to an end?
"I love Waterloo Road. I've never aspired to be an actor - I'm a musician and singer-songwriter and that's what I do - but Waterloo Road is a period of my life that I'll never forget. I'll always remember the people I worked with, everything I learned and everything I experienced. It was great and I wouldn't change it for the world. If I could turn back time and do it all over again, I would!"

Christine will try to help Lenny
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Christine will try to help Lenny

Who were you closest to on set?
"The people I spent most time with were Mark Beswick who played Darren, Max Bowden who played Justin, Becky Craven who played Rhiannon, and Zebb Dempster who played Leo. We always did our own little thing. I still say hello to the others every now and again and see how everyone's doing."

In real life, you have a Liverpool accent so was it a challenge to take on a Scottish one for the show?
"People ask me this a lot and I never know what to say! For me, I just do it and I don't think about it. I lived in Scotland for a few years before I did Waterloo Road and I think I just picked it up through socialising with people and going to school there. I don't know how I do it, it just comes out!"

We know that music is your passion and you also appeared on The X Factor this year. Have you closed the door on acting now?
"Right now I'm focusing on music, but if acting jobs came up along the way, it's not that I wouldn't take them because I'd love to do it again. When I was acting in Waterloo Road I loved it, but at the same time it's putting my time onto acting when I could be putting my time into music and progressing with that. 

"You can do both, but I want to take it seriously. I want to do my music first of all, because that's where my heart lies and it's what I want to do for the rest of my life. For now that's what I'll be focusing on."

Do the Waterloo Road fans support your music as well as your role as Lenny?
"Yeah they do - they support my music, but I think they're always going to see me as Lenny! I'm always posting stuff to do with my music on Twitter and at the moment I'm working towards a little EP. Once that's finished I'll get it out there, and I'm quite lucky that the fans do support me for both."

How did you get into the business in the first place?
"It does take a lot of hard work. I'd be lying to you if I said that I just went into the audition for Waterloo Road, got the part and started filming the next day - it doesn't work like that. In this industry - whether you're an actor, singer or dancer - it's really hard work and you've got to graft for it. 

"For years, my family and me spent loads of money on getting on trains, buses and planes or driving to places like Newcastle and London for five-minute auditions where you could end up getting a no. Waterloo Road was my first ever acting job, but since I was about 14, that's what I'd been doing by going for different jobs. It can all come down to little things like what colour your hair and eyes are. I don't think people understand how hard it is, but we do work hard and that's the most important part about it."

----------


## Perdita

3rd December


Despite their parentsâ objections, Justin hatches a plan to keep him and Tiffany together. Rhiannon tries her hand at plus size modelling and Hector begs Sue to leave Simon.

The Vaughan-Fitzgerald household is in full lockdown following the revelation that Justin and Tiffany have been sleeping together. Justin is furious to find out heâs being sent to boarding school and hatches a plan of his own to keep him and Tiffany together.

Rhiannon is horrified to see how thin the models are while visiting Gabriellaâs mum on a fashion shoot but wrestles with her own morals when she is invited to join in as a plus size model.

Sue is determined to put her affair with Hector behind her and looks forward to a fresh start with Simon in Wales. But when Hector hears of their plans, he makes an impassioned plea for her to stay.

----------


## Perdita

10th December


Leo reaches out to a mysterious new girl at school but soon realises that thereâs a lot more to her than initially meets the eye. Sue is desperate to stop Simon finding out about her affair but Hector has other plans.

A neglected Leo is pleased to be befriended by mysterious new girl Mandy but is taken aback by her sudden burst of violent behaviour towards a raging Justin. As she reveals the truth about her situation, Leo takes pity and vows to help - but alarm bells start to ring for Audrey and Vaughan when neither she nor Leo can be found.

Hector has had enough sneaking around and threatens to reveal his affair with Sue to Simon. Can Sue reach Simon before he does?

----------


## Perdita

17th December


Justinâs temper erupts with extremely serious consequences, meanwhile Sue is nursing a broken heart. A familiar face makes a surprise appearance at the school dance with some interesting information about the school.

Unable to deal with the breakdown of his and Tiffanyâs relationship, Justin erupts into a fit of uncontrollable rage that sets off a chain of events that will change the whole familyâs lives forever.

Hector pushes Sue to move forward with their relationship but is left in the cold when she makes it clear that she needs some space.

George Windsor makes an unannounced appearance at the school dance with some important information about the future of Waterloo Road.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's deputy head Simon Lowsley is left devastated in tonight's episode (December 10) as he discovers that his wife Sue has been cheating on him with their colleague and friend Hector Reid.

Viewers can expect an angry reaction from Simon after the truth is revealed and the dramatic situation that follows leads to him leaving the school for good.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Richard Mylan, who plays Simon, to hear more about the fireworks to come.

Was this an enjoyable episode for you to film?
"It was, because there was so much for me to get my teeth into. It's quite a dramatic episode, so I enjoyed filming it a lot.

"It's one of those things where Simon just has no idea of what's about to unfold. He knows there are cracks in his marriage, but he has no idea that Sue has been having an affair with his best mate. When the truth comes out, Simon's world comes crashing down - and his reaction is quite out of character for him."

Who does Simon feel most betrayed by?
"I think he feels let down by both of them, but his immediate reaction is one of anger. I enjoyed showing a different side to him as I love it when you can flip it for the audience. They think they know a character and think they know the limits of that character, so it's really good fun when you can challenge that and push the boundaries."

Simon often advises the students about reacting to situations in the right way, but now he's the one making a scene! Is he in a tricky spot?
"I think it puts him in a compromised position. Simon shows a side of himself that the audience saw a little bit of with the Barry Barry story not so long ago.

"We know that Simon does have this side to him where he won't be pushed, but he really goes too far this time. There's an element of conscience-clearing to be done after an event like this. Simon definitely puts himself in uncharted territoryâ¦"

What kind of a reaction have you seen to the storyline?
"Everyone seems to be really digging the storyline. The fans have already seen a little preview clip of Simon holding a baseball bat above Hector and saying, 'Give me one good reason why I shouldn't!' The reaction to that was brilliant. Twitter blew up, and I had tweets from people saying, 'Smash him!' 

"It was quite a violent reaction but I think it's because the audience had had enough of Simon being treated like that. He's a good guy and he doesn't deserve it, so he's going to get his revenge in some way!"

We know that this is your final episode, so how did you feel about leaving the show at this point?
"I was sad to leave, because I'd had such a great time and such a great experience on the show. It had been a really positive experience for me. I really loved playing the character but I felt that Simon didn't really have anywhere else to go. 

"Simon had been in the running for the headship against Christine Mulgrew, he'd conceded because he thought she was the better person for the job, and then a new head was brought in. I think it was for the best that he went out with a bang."

Was there part of you that was sad your on-screen marriage didn't work out?
"In a storyline sense, there wasn't one part of me that was sad it didn't work out! As an actor, you want the drama, the conflict and that's why I do it. I was really, really pleased when I read this episode because it was really good stuff."

What was your last day on set like?
"Well, there's one scene in particular in the episode with Simon and Christine and I knew that would be the last scene I'd shoot with Laurie Brett. That was an emotional time and we added a couple of things to that scene which I hope they've kept in it.

"That scene in particular was a sad time for me, because so much of my stuff in the show had been with Laurie and I knew that was the end of that. I'd enjoyed working with Laurie so much."

Have you kept in touch with many people from the cast?
"I've kept in touch with Laurie, Angus Deayton, Carl Au, Rebecca Craven and Max Bowden. I keep in touch with a lot of people - it's a family and it's sad that it's come to an end!"

What have you been up to since leaving?
"I did a theatre tour in a play called The Believers and I've also shot a film called Marked with Kiefer Sutherland and Stephen Fry. That was great and it comes out at Christmas on Sky Arts. 

"In the New Year I'm shooting a film called Canaries in Wales and I'll also be doing some work with the Royal Court in London, so there's lots to look forward to!"

Would you be interested in another long-running drama or soap role?
"Yeah, I'd love to do another long-running family drama or a soap. I'm open to anything. As an actor, I don't think you should be closed to any opportunities because you're lucky to work. I'd be more than happy to do another one, so bring it on!"

Will you be watching Waterloo Road's final series next year even with no Simon on screen?
"Yeah, I've become a massive fan of Waterloo Road and I'll definitely watch the final series. It's an iconic series, it's got a massive following and I think it's brilliant, well-made drama. It's family drama at its finest and even though it's sad that it's going to be over, I'm still glad to have been part of such an iconic series."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road will lose its primetime BBC One slot next year, Digital Spy can confirm.

The show has traditionally aired at 8pm on BBC One, but its premiere airings will switch to BBC Three in January for the final ten episodes.

Waterloo Road takes a short break from screens next Wednesday, before returning on Monday, January 5 at 8pm on BBC Three.

Monday will be the new night for the long-running drama, which will also have a repeat screening at the later time of 10.35pm on BBC One.

A BBC spokesperson told Digital Spy: "In order to create space in the schedule for new shows at 8pm, the final series of Waterloo Road will transmit on BBC Three in peak on Monday nights, with a repeat at 10.35pm on BBC One. It will also be available on BBC iPlayer."

Waterloo Road has dipped to an overnight average of 2.63m in the ratings with its current set of episodes, although the show still has a loyal following and is a strong performer on iPlayer.

----------


## alan45

Justin's impulsive actions will have far-reaching consequences that will undoubtedly change the course of the family's future forever.

We recently caught up with Nicola Stephenson, who plays Allie, to chat about her exit from the show and what the future holds.

How would you sum up your time on Waterloo Road?
"It went by in a flash, really. I was there for three months and we finished filming it a year ago now, weirdly. It has just taken a long time to come on screen. It was a really intense three months of lots and lots of filming. They double bank the episodes and there are two units on the set all the time, so if you are not on one unit, you will be on the other one. I wouldn't say it was hard work because I don't think my job is ever hard work as it is essentially just pretending for a living, but it was long hours, intensive and challenging, but also really good fun. 

"My character has a real journey throughout the series. She starts off by being really capable, confident, kind and accommodating, but she ends up getting really worn down by the situation she is in and loses her grip by the end."

Fans will be quite surprised that you're only in these 10 episodes. Was that all you wanted to do, or was that just the way the storyline turned out?
"That was the way it panned out really and I had other commitments. It just worked out like that with my availability and also the storyline."

The Allie and Justin storyline has been great to watch. How did you feel about filming so many intense scenes with Max Bowden?
"It was really good fun. He is a really good, young actor and very confident. All the young actors and actresses in the show are really professional, confident and fun to work with. It was good from that point of view and we had some good stuff to do, especially in this episode - the conflict really comes to a head. Justin's behaviour really spirals in this episode and there will be far-reaching changes for the whole dynamic of the family."

Can you understand why Allie has been so against the relationship between Justin and Tiffany? Is it because Tiffany is only 15, or is it because Allie doesn't trust Justin?
"I think Allie uses the fact that Tiffany is only 15 as an excuse really. I don't think she genuinely thinks that people don't have sex until they are 16 and I think she knows that these things happen when you are teenagers. I think her real problem is that she doesn't trust Justin and she thinks that Justin will chew Tiffany up and spit her out. All he really wants to do is come between Allie and Vaughan. From day one, Justin has been violent - he slammed the door in her face, he has been threatening and he has generally just been trouble! She just doesn't trust him and out of everybody that Tiffany could confided in her about sleeping with, the fact that it is Justin is the worst thing."

Does Allie think Justin is only with Tiffany to cause trouble and split the family up then?
"Yes absolutely. She doesn't trust that he has got any feelings for Tiffany whatsoever." 

What kind of reaction have you seen on Twitter? Are the fans backing Justin and Tiffany or do they see Allie's point of view?
"I think generally the reaction has been a bit like "Mum's a bitch" because she is coming between them. I think people are probably all behind them because everybody likes a romance, don't they?"

Do you think other mums will be able to see Allie's point of view?
"Yes I do. I think it is all very well to be liberal and "down with the kids" but when it is your own daughter, you would do anything to protect her."

At the start of the series, Allie was determined that Justin couldn't come between her and Vaughan, but now she's starting to doubt their future. Why would you say she's starting to give up?
"I think the whole thing gradually over the series has just worn her down. Not just Justin's behaviour but the whole situation like finding out that Vaughan was paying thousands for Olga's treatment in the clinic. She has kind of lost faith in him and in their relationship as well."

We know that this week's episode will see the storyline come to a head in a dramatic fashion. Can you give us any hints on what we can expect 
"Some really outrageous behaviour from Justin! And Allie being put in a really difficult position."

Justin has obviously been violent before, but how far does he go this time?
"It's quite shocking - there is definitely a real shock. I won't say much more than that."

Can you say whether it's a sad ending for your character or does she leave on a high?
"I think it's quite sad, but you will have to wait and see. The viewers will hopefully like the ending. I think it comes to a good climax and hopefully everyone will enjoy it."

Is there a part of you that's sad over Allie and Vaughan's relationship seemingly not working out?
"It makes good drama, doesn't it? I suppose it is sad and these things do happen, but if it was happy families all the way through then there wouldn't have been any drama. I think it is played out really well and what the writers have done with it has been really good and really juicy."

Did you enjoy working with the younger cast and did they ever approach you for advice?
"No, they don't need any advice from us! [laughs] I think young actors these days are so clued up - I am in awe of them. I think it is a much more competitive industry than it was when I was that age and starting out. You've got to be so much more disciplined now and able to sell yourself on social media and through your showreel and agent etc. They just seem so much more on it nowadays and much more professional and hard-working than I remember being when I was younger. It's really impressive."

Who did you most enjoy working with?
"Neil and I got on very well because obviously we had most of our stuff together and like I say it was a really intensive shooting schedule. I would spend 12 hours a day with this man so we had a good laugh, worked hard and it was good fun."

How do you feel about still being associated with Brookside (and the lesbian kiss) after all the other work you've done?
"People really remember Brookside fondly, don't they? They always want to talk about it and it was a really loved show. I had a real gift of a part on it and it was the first big thing that I did. People do always talk about it and I don't mind at all. I think it's really nice that people remember it and I am really flattered."

What does the future hold for you? Would you like to do another soap in the future?
"Not at the moment I don't think. I am really enjoying doing lots of different kinds of work. I obviously did Waterloo Road which is an ongoing series and then this summer I did a children's show which was a a really high energy, slapstick comedy for CBBC. That was so much fun because it was really over the top mucking about. I have also just been in the Lake District doing a four-part thriller for ITV and that was really heavy, gritty drama. I am really enjoying doing a real varied mix of work at the moment and so unless a really amazing part came along, I am enjoying having those opportunities. I think I would feel a bit sad if I was doing a soap and I was in it for a few years and I was missing those opportunities. I am really lucky to have them."

----------


## Perdita

Angus Deayton returns to Waterloo Road in tonight's episode (December 17) as his character George Windsor returns to drop a bombshell.

George pays a visit to the school with the excuse that he was in the area and wanted to drop by, but Christine Mulgrew can sense that there is more to his unexpected appearance than meets the eye.

With the school facing another chaotic day, George quickly finds himself roped into the last-minute preparations for the end-of-term dance party, which will be taking place that evening.

George is surprisingly happy to help out, but when he hears about another angry outburst from Justin Fitzgerald, how will he react to being proved right about the troubled teenager?

Later, the true reasons for George's return become clear as he approaches headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald to make a surprising offer - and share some shocking news about the school's future.

Could George's revelation cast a shadow over the pupils' party?

Waterloo Road airs tonight at 8pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road returns to screens for its final ten episodes in January as the long-running show goes out with a bang.

Some new characters will be joining the show to shake things up in the last series, while there are also big storylines planned for the existing regulars.

For some early gossip on what to expect from the 2015 episodes, Digital Spy recently chatted to series producer Huw Kennair-Jones. Read on to find out what he had to say!

Waterloo Road's teaching staff in 2015
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Waterloo Road's teaching staff in 2015

How would you sum up Waterloo Road's final ten episodes?
"I think they are classic Waterloo Road. Because we knew the show was ending, we absolutely wanted to go back and make sure that we told stories that the fans and viewers will relate to. 

"What's brilliant about Waterloo Road is that it's a family viewing experience. It's the kind of programme that young people can watch with their parents, but still at its very heart is complete entertainment.

"While planning the final episodes, we were looking for lots of drama and lots of laughs so people could have fun too. We also have some cracking new characters coming in, as well as the returning cast who are fantastic, so hopefully there's something for everyone."

How did you approach the task of ending such a long-running show? Will it be an explosive conclusion or something more low-key?
"We wanted to make sure that we finished the show with a big, proper ending. When you know that something is finishing, you do have the opportunity to do it properly. As we knew this would be the final series, we were thinking of how we were going to end the show when we started right at the beginning. We were able to then design the stories to fit that ending.

"I don't think people will be disappointed. The story coming up is something that threatens the very being of Waterloo Road, so that's quite explosive in itself! I'm really proud of it and I think it's going to be a great series."

What can we expect from newcomer Lorna Hutchinson, played by Laura Aikman?
"Lorna comes in as the school's new deputy head. She's quite young but she doesn't pull her punches! Lorna is not afraid of saying what she thinks, but as you can imagine, that might put some people's noses out of joint. I can say that Lorna and Christine together will be an interesting combination! 

"Everything isn't quite as it seems with her, which we'll find out as the series goes on."

Laura Aikman as Lorna Hutchinson in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Laura Aikman as Lorna Hutchinson

Can you tell us a bit about the new pupils?
"We've got some great new pupils joining. Kenzie Calhoun is played by Charlotte Beaumont, who viewers may also know from Broadchurch as she plays Chloe, the sister of the boy who was murdered. 

"Kenzie turns up with a secret and she's also in a last-chance saloon as far as her education goes. Kenzie and Scott Fairchild, played by Andrew Still, have both been thrown out of every other school so they've got to make this work. Unfortunately, they don't get along, so there's going to be fireworks between those two all the way through the series!

"Bonnie Kincaid is another new character arriving, played by Holly Jack. She's fantastic. Bonnie is an existing pupil who surprises everyone on the first day of term, as she's undergone a big makeover during the holidays!"

What's coming up for the familiar faces among the cast?
"We've still obviously got Darren and Rhiannon being brilliant along with Shaznay. There's good stuff for both Lisa and Lenny in this series too. 

"We'll also see more of Justin. Justin has got a big role to play in this series, and Leo does too. The Fitzgerald family are still dealing with everything they've been through in the last series, but they've got even more to do in the series coming up! It's going to be fun to see how that family unit works. 

"There'll also be a surprise for Vaughan in the very first episode that will slightly put the cat among the pigeonsâ¦"
[
Waterloo Road's Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott

How does Vaughan cope with the threat of the school being closed?
"In typical Vaughan style, he's absolutely got the interests of the school and the young people at heart. What you'll see is that he starts to do the wrong thing for the right reasons. Fundamentally he's desperate to save the school, and that can be at the detriment to Justin and Leo sometimes. 

"Vaughan is dealing with the situation in his way, but his methods are quite unusual, so some of the teachers are right behind him and some of them aren't. He brings Lorna in as his appointment to shake things up a bit. 

"You'll see that Vaughan has got a plan which some people like and some people don't. What he has planned is a high-risk strategy!"

Which of the pupils will have the biggest stories?
"What we wanted to do this time was make sure that all of the characters have got stories, so they've all got some good stuff running through. 

"Leo's got a decent story, Justin has too and certainly through the latter half, Lenny and Lisa come into their own as well. There's lots for fans of the existing cast to enjoy, but hopefully lots involving the newer characters as well. The newcomers all settle in really quickly and it all becomes one happy family - well, maybe it's not always happy!"

Is there anyone from the younger cast who you'd tip to go far?
"We were so lucky because we've got such a brilliant cast, but there's a new actor Armin Karima who plays Abdul in the new series. I wouldn't want to single anyone out, but he's very new and I think he's a bit of a find!"

Armin Karima as Abdul Bukhari in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Armin Karima as Abdul Bukhari

Did any of your plans have to change when you found out the show was ending, or were you given enough time to plan everything?
"We found out that it was going to be the final series pretty early on, so we were able to approach the final half of the series certainly knowing that it was going to be the last one ever. 

"If I'd had all the money and time in the world, I can honestly say that I don't think we would have done it any differently. The story we told was the right one for the series but also the right one for the end of the show. We were desperate to make it a good Waterloo Road ending and I think we've done that, so we're all really pleased."

Does anyone return for the final episodes?
"You'll have to wait and see for what happens at the very end! That's all I'll say at the moment because I don't want to give too much away!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road introduces a troublesome new student to the school in early January as former Hollyoaks star Andrew Still takes on the role of Scott Fairchild.

Scott has been expelled from several other schools, but is given a chance by headteacher Vaughan Fitzgerald along with a handful of other new pupils with difficult backgrounds.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Andrew to hear more about his new character and his memories of playing Joel Dexter on Hollyoaks.

Andrew Still as Scott Fairchild in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Andrew Still as Scott Fairchild

How did your new role come about?
"I originally auditioned for a character for the Waterloo Road series that has just gone out. It went really well, but with different things happening, we were unable to go for it.

"When we came back around for this series, all of the producers had changed so it wasn't like they'd already seen me and wanted me to play Scott - I still had to go in for a regular audition process. It ended up working out really well for me and I can't thank the guys enough for giving me the opportunity."

How was it to join for the show's final series?
"Waterloo Road has been on screen for ten series now and it was a fantastic place to work. The atmosphere in the place was electric. Everyone knew the show was winding down, but they really wanted to go out with a bang. I think that showed in the writing and in everyone's performances."

What can we expect from Scott?
"Scott first appears to be quite a self-assured and arrogant smart-****! (Laughs.) But as the series goes on, one of the most interesting things about Scott is that he's a really three-dimensional character.

"The great thing was that, because everyone knew this was the final series, there was a real character arc for Scott from beginning to end. He really changes as the series progresses and you'll see a lot of different sides to him. It was definitely the most challenging role I've had to do so far."

Waterloo Road actors Andrew Still, Charlotte Beaumont, Max Bowden, Holly Jack
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Scott, Kenzie, Justin and Bonnie

Scott has been expelled from many other schools! Is it fair to describe him as a troublemaker?
"He is! Scott is a troublemaker but he's so blasÃ© about it. He thinks however he falls, he's going to land on his feet. Scott doesn't quite realise that Waterloo Road is his last chance. He's been kicked out of seven schools before this, but he doesn't seem to care. Over the course of the series, though, he finally discovers some things about himself and has a bit of a realisation."

We've heard that Scott has a history with Kenzie, one of the new female pupilsâ¦
"Yeah, straight off the bat in the first episode, Scott and Kenzie cross paths in the playground. You can already feel that there's a tension there and a bit of history. They've definitely met before! At first you're not quite sure what's happened, but that will play out and you'll see there's definitely something there. You'll have to wait and see what that could be, though!"

There's also an interesting dynamic between Scott and another new character called Bonnieâ¦
"Yeah, Scott's a bit of a ladies' man, I'll give him that! He's a bit of a dirty dog! Scott has got a lot of things going on with a lot of different people and you'll see how he tries to worm his way out of different situations - sometimes a lot more successfully than others! He sometimes backs himself into a corner!"

Does Scott clash with the show's current bad boy Justin?
"Yeah, he does. Max Bowden who plays Justin was a real pleasure to work with. He'd just come off the back of doing his first series, which has just been on TV, and he totally knocked it out the park in that. 

"Max really stepped it up a gear for this final series and me and him had a really, really good working relationship. I haven't seen anything yet so I'm excited to see how it plays out!"

Waterloo Road's Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott

What was the atmosphere like on set when Waterloo Road shut down production for the final time?
"It was really bittersweet because we all knew that we'd done a really good job and really pushed ourselves, but of course it's sad when you're saying goodbye to all of these people who you've been working with. 

"A lot of them had been working with each other for a lot longer than me. I was there for three months, but some of them had been working together for years and years! I think we're all happy with how it's all turned out and how it's going to look, though."

Have you kept in touch with the cast since then?
"Yeah I've met up with a couple of them. I really like the guys and me and Max keep in contact. It's nice because a lot of times you can come out of a job and lose contact with people, but I can't be more complimentary of the people I was working with. They're such good guys."

You seemed to take some time out from acting after Hollyoaks. Was it a conscious choice to take a break for a while?
"I came out of Hollyoaks and I was still really young. I was pretty homesick so I just wanted to get back to Glasgow. When I got back, I was still acting and still loved acting but I think I needed a bit of time to look at myself and figure out what was going on with me, which is what I did and I'm a lot happier now.

"After doing Waterloo Road, I've got a lot more confidence in myself and I think that's really important for any actor. You have the down times and then you have the up times and it's learning to deal with both of them."

Do you look back fondly on your time playing Joel on the show?
"I do! I look back and go, 'Oh God, I was young and I made a lot of mistakes' but I think the essence of the character was there. I'm very proud of the work that I did in Hollyoaks Later. When I look back on my time, I see a very young guy who wasn't sure what he was doing, but I do look back fondly. Actors like Emmett [J Scanlan] and Rachel [Shenton] were fantastic to work with and they really taught me a lot."

Joel follows Walker in Hollyoaks
Â© Lime Pictures
Andrew as Joel in Hollyoaks

Do you keep in touch with any of the Hollyoaks gang?
"Everybody's so busy and a lot of the people that I worked with have gone away and they're doing crazy things! I saw Emmett in Guardians of the Galaxy and I thought, 'Jeez, he's done well for himself!' Of course he was always going to do well for himself! 

"Everybody is so busy and it's hard to keep in touch, but they'll always have a place in my heart. They were my family for a year and a half."

You did some music work in a band called Peppermint Fiction after Hollyoaks - are you still involved with that?
"Yeah, I'm still doing music stuff. I've been doing that for a good while now. We're releasing our first EP in the New Year. That should come out January, February time so I'm really excited about that."

What else is coming up next for you?
"I've been doing some filming for a BBC Three comedy that'll be coming out in the summer. I'm just trying to keep working away. Like I said, Waterloo Road has given me that confidence back, so I'm ready to throw myself into the acting world again and see what happens."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road introduces a troubled new student in early January as Kenzie Calhoun joins the school. 

Kenzie enrols at Waterloo Road following a number of previous expulsions at other schools, but it is clear she hasn't learned many lessons when her bad temper results in her accidentally hitting new deputy head Lorna Hutchinson.

We recently caught up with Charlotte Beaumont to hear more about what is in store for her new character.


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Charlotte Beaumont as Kenzie Calhoun

What was it like to join Waterloo Road for the final series?
"It was great. There was such a lovely feeling surrounding it and it was nice because it felt like this would really be the series that went out with a bang. There was a nice atmosphere, it was fun to do and there were some really nice storylines. There was a great energy as well and there was no negativity on set."

What was the audition process like and how did you feel when you got the part?
"I was so chuffed! I went to TGI Friday's and had a cocktail - it was great! I realised I needed a tie on the morning of the audition so I went to Primark and bought one and had to ask a shop assistant to tie it for me. I then ran in all flustered and did the audition. I gave it my best shot but I never thought I would get it. They auditioned quite a few people and there was no-one else there that looked anything like me - they all looked completely different. 

"I went in on the Friday to audition and then the following Friday - a week later - my agent called me and said they wanted me to do it. There wasn't a recall or anything and it happened really fast. Before I know it, I was in Glasgow! Initially, they weren't sure if they were going to be able to make it work because I was also filming series two of Broadchurch at the same time, but luckily they did. It was great and I was so happy. I like to go out and celebrate getting a nice job."

How would you describe the character of Kenzie and what can the viewers expect from her when she joins?
"Her heart is always in the right place and she is very defiant, very, very strong and always stands up for what she believes in. She has this secret and because of that, she never wants to look like a fool and she never wants to look stupid which is a constant fear of hers. Whenever she is backed into a corner, or if she feels someone is getting on her nerves, she is intolerant. If someone is teasing her, she won't have it and sometimes she can be a bit violent as you will see in episode one. 

"That isn't actually who she is, but violence is always a last resort. She never wants to be violent but when she is backed into a corner, she will do anything to get out of it. 

"Saying that, when she sees other people who have been wronged or are hard done-by, she will stand up for them. I think it's easy to think she is a bully but she really isn't. She cares about people and her relationship with her mum also makes her a very caring person, but she puts up this front."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott

Why does she put up a front?
"It is because she has this secret. She has a secret and she doesn't want anyone to know. The reason for that is that she believes people will think less of her if they knew, so she just puts up this big front to hide it. You find out what her secret is in episode one and it explains a lot about her. Kenzie is a character that has moved from school to school and that is because she has it in engrained in her that she needs to kick off all the time. It is the only way she knows how to respond to things and she doesn't respond well to authority. She can't handle teachers telling her what to do."

Is that why she has been expelled from so many previous schools?
"Yes. She has been expelled from these other schools because she never wants people to find out who she really is. She does that on purpose. She kicks off, lashes out and is loud and aggressive to teachers. These are all reasons that she has been expelled before and I think she has a stigma attached to teachers as they all say they can help her and never do. She is quite guarded and also very closed. After she meets Luara Aikman's character Lorna, things start to change for her."

We've heard that she's hiding some deeper issues â is that to do with her secret?
"Yes, there is her secret and also something else on top of that which has made her into the person she is. "

Can you tell us about the history between Kenzie and fellow newcomer Scott, played by Andrew Still?
"They used to date. You do find that out but I don't want to ruin it for anyone by saying more. There is a history there and in the first episode, you don't quite know what it is but know there is something going on. I think they are similar people in a way but Kenzie catches onto things quicker than him and is generally nicer."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Andrew Still as Scott Fairchild

We know that there's a bit of a love triangle brewing between Kenzie, Scott and Justin - what can you tell us about that?
"There is a sort of love triangle but it is almost a love square as another character Bonnie is involved somewhere as well. That was an exciting plot to play. We didn't know where it was going to go or who was going to end up with who. They all end up with each other at some point I think!"

Do you think she's better suited to Scott or Justin?
"Probably Scott. They annoy the hell out of each other but they are similar and they do know each other very well. I think her relationship with Justin does work as well though. I am not sure how much you will see but obviously he has been very aggressive in his previous storyline and things do begin to calm down for him. I think Kenzie is well suited to both of them really."

Can you tell us about the scenes where Kenzie accidentally hits the new deputy head Lorna?
"It was a fun scene to do and it was quite funny. It was a very nice introduction for my character as well. Scott keeps trying talk to Kenzie and for whatever reason, she is not having it. She keeps walking away but he ends up pushing her over the edge. Kenzie gives him a big push, he pushes her back but she tries to punch him in the face and he ducks. Unfortunately, Lorna is standing directly behind him and gets hit. It was a fun scene to play."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Laura Aikman as Lorna Hutchinson

How did you feel about getting such an explosive entrance and having to hit the ground running?
"It was really exciting but also a really big challenge. It was quite nice not to know anyone that well when filming those big scenes for my first episode and I think that helped. It was really good to have something to get my teeth into and experiment with."

Will Kenzie calm down over the course of the series or does she cause fireworks all the way through?
"She varies I think. At the beginning she is very much a troublemaker but I think she will get easier. She goes on a journey while at the school and throughout the series. I think there will always be an element of her that will want to lash out but she does change a lot and Waterloo Road helps her do this."

Do you think Waterloo Road's final series will see the show go out on a high?
"I hope so! It was so much fun filming it. Everyone was in very high spirits and I had such a good time there. I hope that translates onto camera and everyone feels satisfied with the ending."

In the storyline, there's a real danger that the school will close down in this series. What kind of impact does that possibility have on the staff and pupils?
"Quite a big one. I don't think I can say that much but it does have a big impact and it is the driving force for quite a few storylines. I think it's a really good plot."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Waterloo Road's teaching staff in 2015

Who did you make friends with most while working in Greenock?
"Everyone was lovely and everyone had their own character and position with the group. I was sharing a flat with Rebecca Craven who plays Rhiannon and that was really lovely and she was great to live with. It worked well and it was very easy and relaxed. I shared a dressing room with Holly Jack and we would dance and do yoga and just have a giggle. We had a really good time together. 

"Lots of my scenes were with Andrew Still and we got to know each other very well and very quickly as we were together all the time. It is really nice getting to know someone like that but also quite odd because when it finishes you don't see them much anymore, but I am hoping we will all get together soon. I also got on really well with Neil Pearson. I think he's great. "

Do you have any plans to watch your first episode as it goes out?
"I would like to watch it with a glass of prosecco in my hand with my family. It has become a tradition that when I am in something new on the telly, we will watch it together. I might be working that night so I might have to to record it and then watch on the planner, but I am really excited to see it all. There are some lovely scenes further along in the series where we all go on a school trip. They are really worth looking out for."

What was it like to go back to Broadchurch for the second series?
"It was great! It was so nice to see everyone again and create more of what went down so well the first time. I am really excited about that coming out and I am excited to see what kind of response it will get. I think it is going to be good and it was great fun to go back."

What is next for you?
"I am doing a play at the National Theatre in London until February. Other than that, I am just putting myself on tape and going to meetings and seeing if I can get myself another job."

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road returns to screens for its final series tonight (January 5) and along with the show's old favourites, there are some new faces being introduced to help the BBC drama go out with a bang.

Here, Digital Spy takes a look at the newbies and shares some teasers on what to expect from them over the next ten episodes.

Lorna Hutchinson (played by Laura Aikman)

Laura Aikman as Lorna Hutchinson in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Lorna is Waterloo Road's new deputy headteacher, who is brought on board by Vaughan Fitzgerald as a strong ally for his fight to save the school from closure.

The idealistic new recruit shares Vaughan's vision of helping children with problems and making Waterloo Road the best school it can be, but she can be tactless and immediately causes friction with Christine and the older members of staff!

Olga Fitzgerald (played by Pooky Quesnel)

Pooky Quesnel as Olga Fitzgerald in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

We first met Olga briefly in the last series when she made an emotional appearance as Vaughan's ex, but the new set of episodes will see her return with a whole different attitude.

Having turned her life around following a breakdown, Olga now works as a supply teacher for Waterloo Road and its local rival Havelock High. Her history with Vaughan means that she knows exactly how to push his buttons, but she is popular with the other staff members and her youngest son Leo is delighted to have her back in his life again.

Guy Braxton (played by RegÃ©-Jean Page)

Rege Jean Page as Guy Braxton in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Guy is brought into Waterloo Road as a new science teacher as part of the government's new School Direct teacher training scheme. His lack of experience annoys some of the others in the staff room, including fellow new recruit Marco.

Little more is known about Guy's character but he does share a history with new pupil Carrie, which will cause a major chain of events for the schoolâ¦

Marco D'Olivera (played by Stefano Braschi)

Stefano Braschi as Marco D'Olivera in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Marco is another of Vaughan's new recruits for the teaching staff. Although he has only just graduated, he certainly isn't lacking in self-confidence and is very serious about the job at hand.

Marco takes an immediate dislike to Guy and it looks like there could be some tension between them as their opposing personalities are bound to clash.

Kenzie Calhoun (played by Charlotte Beaumont)

Charlotte Beaumont as Kenzie Calhoun in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Kenzie is one of a handful of new pupils welcomed into the school by Vaughan, as he wants Waterloo Road to increase its reputation for successfully redeeming 'no-hopers' who aren't welcome elsewhere.

It's obvious to most that Kenzie will be a real challenge as she was expelled from her last school for bad behaviour, including stealing. However, when Lorna realises that there is much more going on behind the scenes for Kenzie, she tries her best to help her.

Scott Fairchild (played by Andrew Still)

Andrew Still as Scott Fairchild in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Scott has also been expelled from other schools, but Vaughan has high hopes of getting him back on the right track.

Billed as confident and charming, Scott becomes an instant hit with the female pupils but his attitude is seen as arrogant by the boys. Scott also has a history with Kenzie, which leads to trouble on their very first day! 

While Bonnie is a new character, she has always been a pupil at Waterloo Road but hasn't stood out from the crowd until now.

Bonnie used to be a swotty and shy student nicknamed 'Boring Bonnie' by her classmates, but she immediately turns heads when she returns from the school holidays with a major makeover! Scott is particularly drawn to Bonnie, but it seems that there may be a price to pay for her new look when nasty texts start arriving on her phoneâ¦


Dale is a talented cyclist, who moves to Waterloo Road after Vaughan promises that the school can help him to progress further with his talent for the sport.

Dale becomes a new friend for existing pupil Lenny Brown and seems to be settling in well, but could there be trouble when he starts to put unrealistic pressures on himself with his cycling ambitions?

Abdul Bukhari (played by Armin Karim)

Armin Karima as Abdul Bukhari in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

One of the younger new pupils, Abdul is polite, organised, caring and will look out for his fellow students in the episodes to come.

Abdul has a close bond with his father Faisal, who also has a role to play on screen as he runs a bike shop which supplies the school when Vaughan sets up a new bike hub scheme.

Carrie Norton (played by Tahirah Sharif)

Tahira Sharif as Carrie Norton in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

Carrie is an intelligent new girl, but faces huge pressure as her mother is very pushy and is determined to ensure that her daughter achieves academic success.

Carrie's clever nature doesn't go unnoticed by troublesome Lisa and Shaznay, who start bullying her to do their work. Fans should also keep their eyes peeled to see what the history is between her and new teacher Guy.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road introduces another new character in tonight's episode (January 19) as Guy Braxton joins the school.

Guy is a graduate teacher who arrives as a new recruit for the science department, but he has a terrible first day as he struggles to win the respect of the students and develops an instant rivalry with one of his colleagues.

Digital Spy recently caught up with RegÃ©-Jean Page, who plays Guy, to hear some gossip on what to expect from his character.


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Rege Jean Page as Guy Braxton

How would you sum up your time on Waterloo Road?
"I really enjoyed it. It was a bit strange to jump on board with a show that people have invested in for so long. There have been so many series before this, so to know that you're going to close that book is quite a big responsibility but also really exciting. It was loads of fun to be part of it.

"This job was also a huge learning experience for me, because it was the longest I've worked on anything on television. Being away for so long, going to work every day and having to deliver is quite a big deal. But it's the same as any other job - the more you do it, the better you are at it."

How did the role come about?
"The audition process was super-quick! I remember that I had about three auditions that day, so I was running on instinct and was barely aware of where I was! (Laughs.) 

"I stumbled into the room carrying a massive bag with different clothes for different characters. I forgot the lines a couple of times before I finally got through it, but it was a lot of fun as well. When you're running on instinct, you tend not to think about things too much. That's a lot like my character Guy, so maybe that helped a lot!"

What can we expect from Guy?
"Expect the unexpected from Guy! He's still young, so he's stuck between being a kid and being an adult. I was right in the middle of the show's younger cast and the adult cast. Guy finds himself in this weird 'in between' world, so it's slightly confusing for him. He does his best, but he also makes a couple of pretty costly mistakes."

We've heard that his first day doesn't go very wellâ¦
"Not going very well is an understatement! (Laughs.) It probably couldn't go any worse! There are a couple of surprises in there and nobody knows quite what to make of Guy. He doesn't help himself either, because he keeps his cards close to his chest a lot of the time. That shoots him in the foot pretty badly."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Guy with his fellow teachers

Guy doesn't have much teaching experience. Does he feel nervous or confident?
"I'd say it's definitely a bit of both. Guy has no idea what he's doing, but he is a smart kid and he has the capability. He's just not so big on the planning! Guy will jump in knowing that he can do it, but he's not quite sure how he's going to do it. That recklessness can get you in trouble, and it does!"

Guy is being fast-tracked into the school as part of the government's School Direct teacher training scheme, which is a relevant issue in real-life schoolsâ¦
"Absolutely, and I think that's one of the things that Waterloo Road has always been so good at. The show is a very accessible way into dealing with issues that are happening in the real world. It focuses on really important issues like education, how we teach kids and how we get top quality teachers into schools.

"Guy gets fast-tracked because he is a smart kid and the best way to learn is by doing the job. Guy certainly learns a lot very quickly. He is a good teacher for the kids, but because he's gone through the process so quickly, he needs support and it takes a while for people to work out how to support him to get the best out of him."

Not all of the teachers warm to Guy! Is there anyone in particular he has problems with?
"I think everyone goes through periods of not quite knowing what to make of Guy. I can't give much away, but there's a pretty big twist on Guy's entrance and the mistakes he makes at the beginning take a while to get undone.

"Guy and Marco, another new teacher at the school, are the classic case of chalk and cheese. They were never going to be best buddies as they come from completely opposite ends of the spectrum. While Guy wings it and tries to talk to kids like he's on the same level as them, Marco is from the complete opposite school of thought. Marco has a stick so far up that place where the sun doesn't shine! (Laughs.)

"They butt heads a little bit over how you approach this job - partly because it's a competitive world, like any other job. They're both new guys, so each of them wants to be better than the other."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Stefano Braschi as Marco - Guy's big rival

Whose side do you think the viewers will be on?
"I couldn't possibly speculate! Guy and Marco both have their own charms, but they're very different charmsâ¦"

Will the students respect Guy for trying to act like he's one of them, as you mentioned?
"I think Guy definitely hopes so, but there are also dangers in him trying to talk to them like he's one of them, because he's not! Once you're a teacher and you're in a position of responsibility, there is only so far you can go with trying to be on the same level as them. It takes Guy a while to figure out that he's not a student anymore and there is a difference when you're on the other side of the desk."

We'll also learn that Guy has a prior connection with one of the students. Will that be a big story for him?
"Yeah, there are consequences to Guy's first day at the school and how he deals with his past coming back and suddenly blowing up in his face! That will affect him for the rest of the series. There's never really a full recovery from that and it's a big deal."

What's next for you?
"There's no rest for the wicked! I'm back in London bouncing between auditions, which I quite enjoy. After you play one character steadily for a while, I find it quite refreshing to then be a bunch of different people each week and get your head out of that one place. I do this job because I like pretending to be other people so I get a bit restless if I'm stuck in one place for too long!"


Waterloo Road continues tonight (January 19) at 8.30pm on BBC Three. The episode is repeated at 10.35pm on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

9th February


Daleâs dreams of pro-cycling are thrown into disarray when the pressure of mock exams take over.

Abdul is shocked when a deeply-buried family secret is revealed and Kenzieâs relationship with her mother falls apart.

Itâs the day that Daleâs been waiting for: his once-in-a-lifetime try out for a professional cycling team. The whole school is behind him but with mock exams interrupting his stringent training routine, Dale is feeling the pressure. Lenny is suspicious over how little his friend is eating and as the day draws on itâs not long before Daleâs pushed to breaking point.

Abdul is baffled by his fatherâs reaction to his genetics science project. Worried Hassan is keeping the risk of a genetic disorder from him, Adbul pushes his father for answers - but the truth is more devastating than anything he could imagine.

Unable to reconcile with her mother, Kenzie moves out but hasnât banked on where she might now live. Bonnie looks to Leo for support when the school finds it difficult to track down her cyber bully.

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road teenager Bonnie Kincaid faces a dangerous situation in tonight's episode (January 26) as she falls down a steep ravine while on a school trip to the coast.

The shock accident occurs just after Kenzie Calhoun has exposed Bonnie's relationships with both Scott Fairchild and Justin Fitzgerald, leading to a huge row between the foursome.

Holly Jack as Bonnie Kincaid in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Holly Jack as Bonnie Kincaid

Bonnie's romance dramas are the least of her worries once she suffers her fall, but will anyone be around to rescue her following the tense showdown she's just had?

Digital Spy recently caught up with Holly Jack, who plays Bonnie, for all the gossip on the dramatic episode and her character's future.

What kind of a reaction have you seen from Waterloo Road fans since you arrived on screen?
"It's been a huge reaction - the fans are very vocal and great fun! I've got a lot more followers on Twitter and people seem to be really positive about the show. They're always tweeting what they think and it's really nice to have such great support, especially when there are so many other new characters who have come into the show.

"Waterloo Road is also my biggest role because it's a national television show with a lot more viewers than I've ever had before. The reaction has been very exciting."

How do you look back on your time filming with the show?
"It was great fun. The whole experience was brilliant as everyone was so lovely. We were filming for three months and spending pretty much every day together, so it was important to get on well with everyone - which we did!

"It was just a great experience as we were filming over the summer and we had beautiful weather in Greenock. For this week's episode, we also got to go to a gorgeous location which was really fun."

Did you enjoy filming Bonnie's love triangle with Scott and Justin?
"It was really fun! The four characters of Bonnie, Scott, Justin and Kenzie have got very interesting storylines and we all worked together a lot. The three guys were so lovely to work with and we got along really well.

"As well as being a really fun storyline to be part of, I thought it really echoed teenagers' lives very well - it rang true to me when I read the scripts. The story is so messy and there were a lot of things I could relate to from when I was a teenager and how confusing it can be, so I really liked that."

Waterloo Road actors Andrew Still, Charlotte Beaumont, Max Bowden, Holly Jack
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Scott, Kenzie, Justin and Bonnie

Do the Waterloo Road fans have any strong opinions on who Bonnie should be with?
"It's quite mixed so far! I've read quite a lot of tweets from people mentioning 'Jonnie' - Justin and Bonnie put together, which made me laugh quite a lot! But I'm not sure how people are going to react, because I think the audience are going to really like Kenzie as a character as well. I'm not entirely sure how they're going to feel about how it all develops, but I'm interested to find out!"

Who do you think she's better off with?
"I changed my mind back and forth a few times when I was filming the series, but I was just hopeful that Bonnie would eventually learn her lesson and come out of the whole thing a stronger, more confident person. Fingers crossed that will be the case!"

What can we expect from tonight's episode?
"It's a great episode. As soon as I read the script, I was very excited to film it. I could see that it'd be a really fast-paced and exciting episode, so hopefully that's how it comes across on screen! 

"Kenzie finds out that Bonnie has been seeing both boys and decides to use that against her. Bonnie tries to make out that she's not bothered if Kenzie tells the boys, but underneath she is quite scared of how they will react.

"Once all of the secrets start coming out on a school trip, it leads to a bit of a fall for Bonnie. She ends up slipping and falling down quite a steep ravine, so that's how it all escalates! With tensions running so high, the question is who's going to come and rescue Bonnie - if anyone?"

A school trip for the teens will go wrong
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Neil Davidson
A school trip for the teens will go wrong

Were you nervous about filming such big scenes in only your fourth episode?
"Yeah, I was very nervous actually. It's quite a big responsibility when you're going to be such a big part of an episode. I was also very excited, though. When the stuntman came to ask me how much of the stunt I'd be willing to do, I said I wanted to do as much as possible.

"On set that day, it was like being in a James Bond film because I had a proper harness on and had to abseil down the side of the ravine. It was a great experience as an actress - that's the kind of thing we sign up for!"

How much of the stunt did you get to do in the end?
"I got to do quite a lot of it, which was great and I was really glad about that. We did have a stunt double for the actual fall, so the bit where you see Bonnie actually falling off the side of the ravine wasn't me, thankfully! 

"The girl who did the fall was great - she had absolutely no fear whatsoever. I got to sit and watch on the monitor when they were filming it and I jumped out of my seat when I saw the stunt. It was so odd because obviously the stunt double was dressed exactly the same as me. It was a very strange experience, but really cool to sit and watch her do it."

How much notice did you get before filming such a big moment?
"We tended to get our scripts about two or three weeks before we started shooting, so I knew it was coming up. The producers and the stunt co-ordinator came and spoke to me about it a few weeks before we had to film it, just to make me aware of what was going to happen. That was quite nice as I could mentally prepare for it all!"

Waterloo Road's latest school trip
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Neil Davidson
Waterloo Road's latest school trip

Bonnie also starts to get some malicious texts in this episodeâ¦
"She does, which is a shame! I actually feel really sorry for Bonnie because she's not a bad person. She's a nice girl underneath, but she's just going through quite a traumatic time trying to find herself after coming back to school with this new image. 

"It's Bonnie's new image and attitude which sparks the negative texts and it is bullying. She suffers with that for a while over the next few episodes and she tries to find out who's doing it. So that'll be the next big thing for Bonnie to deal with!"

This kind of bullying is very relevant for young people, so were you glad to delve into it?
"I was, because that's what I've always enjoyed about Waterloo Road - they really do explore these big issues that young people face. I think it's really nice for young people to watch a TV show and see that these things do happen to other people too. They can also see how to deal with it, so I think it's great that Waterloo Road is tackling that sort of issue. 

"I feel quite lucky that I missed Facebook and Twitter being so big! When I was at school, it was all just taking off, but now I think there's a lot of pressure on young people to have social media sites and act and look a certain way on them."

How did you feel about taking on Bonnie's 'bombshell' image?
"I was actually really excited because I've never played a character that was quite so glamorous. When I first got the role, I was really excited that I would be wearing the tan, the fake hair and the nails. 

"It was really fun at the beginning, but as I went on, it could become a bit of a chore! I had to sit in the make-up chair from 6am for an hour and a half every day for three months, but hopefully it will all be worth it for Bonnie!"

Holly Jack as Bonnie Kincaid in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Brian Grant
Bonnie transformed her image before the new school term

How did you feel about being part of Waterloo Road for the show's final conclusion?
"It was such a privilege to be part of the last series. I know a lot of people were sad that it was ending, but for me it didn't really feel like anything was coming to an end because it was my first series. I had three months to do the filming and I always knew that would be it. The show will go out with a bang and I hope the viewers will enjoy the last seven episodes that are still to go out."

We've heard that you're about to join the New York Film Academy for a month! Are you excited?
"I'm so excited. It's the New York Film Academy but it's the LA campus, so I get to go to the sunshine which is lovely! The course sounds amazing too. It's acting for film and television, so it's exploring more of the style of acting that I love to do. 

"They have some amazing guest speakers who go there and Al Pacino was there last month! It's such a great opportunity to get to go and experience it over there and I'm really looking forward to it."

Is it tricky to get a place?
"I think so - you have to apply by sending over your CV and showreel and then they get back to you. But they got back to me really quickly actually - I only had to wait for two days! They invited me to come along, so I was absolutely thrilled that I got a place for it. I go this week and I can't wait."

Do you feel there's always more to learn as an actor?
"Oh, without a doubt - I don't think you ever stop learning as an actor. I always feel that the more life experience you have, the better actor you become, because you get a better understanding of different situations and human behaviour.

"What I'm really excited about is getting a bit of the American vibe. I think American actors are very good at saying, 'Look at me - I'm good at this' while actors on this side of the world are maybe a bit more reserved. I think they're a lot better at selling themselves, so I'm hoping to come back with a bit of that!"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road's history teacher Audrey McFall takes centre stage in a comedic storyline in tonight's episode (February 2) when she is caught with a racy novel in her possession.

Audrey is delighted when a copy of a saucy new book turns up for her at the school, but it soon falls into the wrong hands and extracts end up being read out over the tannoy by some troublesome pupils! 

Georgie Glen as Audrey McFall in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Georgie Glen as Audrey McFall

Afterwards, the story takes another twist when it becomes clear that Audrey is much more involved in the book than she first let onâ¦

Digital Spy recently caught up with Georgie Glen, who plays Audrey, to hear more about this week's episode and how she feels about the BBC drama coming to an end.

Was this a fun episode to film?
"It was huge fun and I was really delighted when this storyline came up. We'd actually discussed it some time before, when I was having a glass of wine at the BBC with the producer Margaret Scott. We were talking about possible storylines for Audrey and which would be the right way to go with her.

"I think we were probably on the second or third glass of wine when this idea came up, and I thought it was great! We began thinking more along the lines of Mills & Boon and with Fifty Shades of Grey coming out, it just seemed like good timing for something like this to happen.

"To me, it seemed like something that Audrey would be quite capable of doing. It may surprise the audience, but I justified it myself because I felt that Audrey would be quite capable of quietly doing something like this."

How does Audrey feel when her book is spread around the school?
"Audrey is mortified when she mislays the book. She's just taking it out of its packaging for the first time and she's very excited about seeing it. Audrey rather foolishly takes it into a class with her and puts it on the side, but then an incident happens and one of the pupils gets hold of it. 

"First of all there's the ensuing panic when Audrey realises that the book is missing, and then it gets worse when the students get hold of the tannoy and start reading it out! The whole story unravels in quite a comic way. It's the light relief of the episode because there are darker things going on too."

How do Audrey's colleagues feel about the book?
"Well, Audrey has to make a decision when she is challenged about it. Christine and George rumble the fact that Audrey is more involved with this book than she let on originally. She decides to brazen it out, so she admits to it and is quite defiant! 

"Audrey often has that defiance, which is what I loved about the character. She's quite capable of standing up to people and defending herself. After an initial panic that she's going to get into hot water, she decides to be bold about it."

The tannoy incident is bad timing, though, as there's a PTA inspection at Waterloo Road on the same dayâ¦
"Yes, and Audrey's storyline adds to the other things that have gone wrong that day. When the PTA are coming round, you obviously want to make the best impression, but there are all these little incidents happening. They all potentially bang another nail in the coffin for the school, but I think Waterloo Road is strong and the staff are all out to fight their corner. I think they can carry on without these problems bringing the school down.

"Audrey is also caught in class, after she decides to turn the situation into a lesson on the history of eroticism! She's caught doing that and everyone is shocked, but I'm sure Audrey would be capable of explaining herself in an intellectual, academic way. Look at Mary Beard - she's an academic but she thinks nothing of discussing sexual things. So I think Audrey can defend herself!"

You mentioned discussing story ideas with the producer, so were they always open to ideas?
"They were always very open to ideas and suggestions. I think obviously the producers had to have their eye on a bigger arc too, but they can also be the puppet masters and see the best way to work in a storyline for someone.

"The producers always welcomed input. Some time ago, I had a story with a much younger man who Audrey brought back from Africa and was going to marry, and I worried about that. When it was discussed with me I thought, 'Is Audrey going to look ridiculous? Will this be a turn-off for viewers to think of this ageing woman with this much younger man?' But in fact we discussed all of that and I thought they handled it all really sensitively and well. My concerns were taken on board and it was all absolutely fine. 

"There was never any reason to worry at Waterloo Road, because if there was something you really felt strongly about, you would always go to see the producers. We were all in the same building in Greenock and that was fantastic, because often producers are away in another building or another town. Having them there with us was a real luxury."

Did you prefer Audrey's comedic storylines or her more dramatic moments?
"I have enjoyed playing Audrey hugely. She had both comedic and dramatic material and I loved them both because they were both part of the same person. I've been an actress for some time now - about 35 years - and I know that Audrey would be in my top three characters that I've ever played. 

"By playing Audrey for three years, I got to know her very well. I liked that she wasn't just what she seemed. There were a lot of layers to her, and anyone who took her at face value did so at their peril! 

"I also felt that I was doing it for all the women of a certain age out there who were watching the programme and may have felt they'd become invisible in society. You get to a certain age and you wear your sensible skirts and comfy shoes and somehow people stop thinking of you having an interesting life, but you don't get to that age without having a history. 

"A woman of Audrey's age would have been to university in the '60s and the scriptwriters were great because they worked that in. There was a class where she was talking about music festivals and the students were open-mouthed!

"Audrey is a wonderful combination between being conventional and eccentric. I've been amazed at how many people have approached me in the street to say that Audrey reminds them of a teacher they had at school. Thank God there are teachers like Audrey out there who are genuinely passionate and excited about the job!"

Waterloo Road's Melanie Hill, Georgie Glen and Victoria Bush
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz

What was the atmosphere like on set when Waterloo Road finished up production?
"It was so sad. My last day was before the very final day of filming and I was very sad about that. I think they were originally going to have a big staff room scene on the last day, and those were always my favourite days, but we couldn't do that in the end due to scheduling. I was very sad not to be there for the last day, but I still stayed up in Glasgow because we had a big party that night. 

"On my own personal last day, I was just really sad. I got through it all and then I cried on the way back in the car! I cried quietly, I wasn't weeping and wailing! (Laughs.) But I thought it was so sad because I'd really enjoyed so much about the job. I loved being in Glasgow and Greenock and working with such a wonderful group of people.

"We did bond as a family and because so many people were away from home, it almost became like what I imagine going to university would be like. You'd get together in the evenings and our flats in Glasgow became like a hall of residence where we'd wave at each other out of the windows and decide where we'd be going that evening. I do miss that - quite apart from the job, I miss the life."

Are you still in touch with many of the cast?
"Absolutely - I was talking to two of them yesterday! When we were filming, we did a thing called 'the Tuesday club' where we'd all go out for dinner together once a week. We thought we'd try to keep it going once the show was over. So far we've met up three times and we'll be planning another one soon. 

"I've definitely made friends for life and not just the actors. I met up with three of the costume designers last week. It's so nice that we've all got each other's numbers and can catch up with each other. We'll all work together again at some point as well - it's a small world!"

This was the first time you'd done a continuing drama role. Would you be tempted to do it again with another show?
"Yes, I think I would. I think I would weigh up what it was, but I loved Waterloo Road and I would love to repeat that kind of experience. I think Waterloo Road was unique in many ways, because it was on my old home turf and I was able to reconnect with a lot of my past. I also loved the character and I loved the show. 

"I would weigh it up, but the truth is I'd probably say yes and grab it with both hands! What I did discover about continuing drama is that it's very nice to have longer to get to know a company and get to know your character. That is a real advantage of it, which I would find inviting again."

What's next for you?
"I've done an episode of a new comedy called Hoff the Record with David Hasselhoff. That's the fun - even though I was sad when Waterloo Road was coming to an end, you suddenly realise all the other work out there that you could get and all of the other people you could potentially work with. It was great that my first job afterwards was with David Hasselhoff because it was like working with a legend. He came up to my expectations - he was fantastic and a really nice guy.

"I've also got another job that I've done four episodes of. It's a Disney production and we're just waiting for it to be greenlit. It's a huge drama for all the family, so I'm very lucky. I've also got a few other pilots that I did last year which will come to fruition this year, but that will be later in the summer."

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's Abdul Bukhari takes centre stage in tonight's episode (February 9) as he makes a shocking discovery about his past.

The drama begins when the schoolboy starts working on a genetics science project involving his family tree, which leaves his father Hassan deeply shaken. Abdul initially becomes worried that his dad is keeping the risk of a genetic disorder from him, but the truth is more devastating than he could have imagined.

We recently chatted to Armin Karima, who plays Abdul, to get some teasers on what to expect from the latest episode.


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Armin Karima as Abdul Bukhari

What was this episode like for you to film?
"It was amazing to film. I built up such a bond with Ian Aspinall, who played Abdul's dad Hassan. When you have such a bond with another actor, it means you can really perfect the scenes together. We also had a great director for the next two episodes coming up. These were my main episodes in the series, so they were really fun to shoot."

Did you always know this storyline was coming up for Abdul?
"No, it actually came as a surprise to me, to be honest. The cast received the scripts for the first four episodes and then we didn't receive the next ones until a month later. I wasn't expecting this storyline but I knew something was going to happen to my character, because Waterloo Road are so famous for their dramatic storylines! That's what makes the show really great." 

How long after receiving these big scripts did you start filming them?
"We received the scripts about a couple of weeks before, but as we didn't have our call sheets then, we didn't know exactly what scenes we'd be shooting and when. The lines kept being amended as well, so you had to keep learning new versions of the scripts. You couldn't learn your scripts a week or a month before, you usually had to do them the night before!"

What can we expect from this week's episode?
"Abdul is doing a science project about genetics and his family tree. Abdul is really smart and organised, so if he wants to do something, he will definitely follow it through. The story really starts when Abdul notices that his father is acting really vague. Abdul starts asking questions about that, but the answers he gets are really weird and he wonders why Hassan won't tell him the truth.

"As the story develops and Abdul does find out the secret that his dad's been keeping, he starts questioning his identity. Then as it continues, I can also say that the police will be knocking down the door..."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Neil Davidson
Hassan and Abdul Bukhari

We see a different side to Abdul once the truth is out. Did you enjoy exploring that?
"Yeah, I did. Abdul had always been really polite, organised and such a gentleman! He never got into any trouble. After Abdul finds out the truth, he does change - but anyone would in this situation that Abdul ends up in. The teachers try their best to take care of Abdul, but he gets put into a really hard position."

Is Abdul's relationship with his father strong enough to survive all of the drama coming up?
"Abdul has got a really great connection with his dad. After school, Hassan always tries to make plans for them and he really does love Abdul a lot. There's a lot of drama coming up, but they could probably overcome it because their love is really strong. 

"After [Abdul] finds out the truth, though, he really doubts his existence and he breaks down. He starts questioning himself and wonders why he exists. It really does hurt him and he goes through such a journey, especially with his dad. They had such a great bond before this."

How do you look back on your time on the show?
"I can simply say that it's been amazing. Waterloo Road has been such a success over the past ten years and it's been a privilege to work on it. When I was in secondary school, everyone talked about Waterloo Road. The school looked so cool - there was always so much drama going on and then when you looked at your own school, it seemed kind of boring! (Laughs.)

"This was my first big job and working with such established actors really helped me, because I could pick up many things from them. It's a real privilege to have worked with them."

Was it a long audition process to get the role?
"The audition process was very quick because it was just one recall. They were shooting the first episode while I was auditioning and they had to cast Abdul really quickly. The first audition was very quick - it was just eight lines! I think they wanted to see who had the right look for the part, but then there was a proper recall afterwards and thankfully I managed to make a good impression!"


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Abdul Bukhari, Carrie Norton and Leo Fitzgerald

What kind of reaction have you seen from the fans?
"I was really surprised by the reaction. Abdul hasn't really appeared much compared to some of the other new characters yet, but the support that the fans show is still really solid. You really wouldn't expect it. This is my first major job and the support I'm getting is really surprising. I was waiting for my storyline to at least pop up before people would be supportive, but it's happening already! The fans are really great."

How did you feel about being part of the show for the very end?
"I was gutted in that sense, because Waterloo Road is such a unique show for the BBC. It's been such a success for the past ten years and watching it go kind of hurts me because all of my friends and everyone I know has been watching it. There's such a solid fanbase and being part of the final series was overwhelming. I couldn't believe I was there at the wrap party and was part of finishing Waterloo Road!"

Who did you make friends with from the cast?
"All of the young cast. I got along with the older cast members as well, but we were separated because we had our own apartment and everyone was really nice."

Who did you look up to from the older cast?
"I could pick many things up from Laurie Brett - she's an amazing actress. Angus Deayton is so brilliant too and he really enjoyed playing George. His acting always seemed very natural. It was the same with Neil Pearson and everyone else, to be honest - I was just observing everyone!"

What have you been up to since the show finished filming?
"I've shot a feature film with a prominent actor from Iran who came over here to film it. I think being part of Waterloo Road will also be helpful for the future. When you go to a casting it's great for them to know you've done already something major. The show can open up many doors for actors, including myself hopefully!"

----------


## Perdita

Demolition work has begun at the set of Waterloo Road this week.

The long-running school drama was filmed at the former Greenock Academy site in Scotland for nearly three years, but the building has stood empty since production on the BBC show was completed last August.

The cast and crew of Waterloo Road
Â© Shed Productions (WR) / Stuart Nichol
The cast and crew of Waterloo Road

A demolition team arrived at the site this week and began the process of flattening the former school.

Pictures taken at the scene are currently being shared on social media, showing the work well under way.

Was Crying today waterloo road demolished noooooo !!!!! pic.twitter.com/dp33ZBOecQ

â Niamh (@Niamh_emilee) February 10, 2015

Poignant photo in the rubble as Greenock Academy/Waterloo Road demolition starts | Click http://t.co/lXtCLcWrB9 pic.twitter.com/9PhZGEzSvg

â Inverclyde Now (@inverclyde_now) February 11, 2015

BBC One announced its decision to bring Waterloo Road to an end last April. The news that the school would be demolished was confirmed just a few days later.

Greenock Academy was founded in 1855 but closed as a real-life school in 2011. Shortly afterwards, it was chosen as the new setting for Waterloo Road when production moved from Rochdale to Scotland in 2012.

Once demolition work has been completed, the school site is expected to be re-purposed and sold off by the council for redevelopment.

Waterloo Road has four episodes still left to air and is currently being broadcast in an 8.30pm Monday slot on BBC Three.

----------


## Perdita

Monday 2 March 8.30-9.30pm BBC THREE


Vaughan struggles to separate his professional and private life as the threat of the merger draws closer, Lornaâs past catches up with her at the school gates and Sonya is forced to face up to the reality of her condition.

Vaughanâs stress levels are at an all-time high: not only is it the day before the final merger consultation, but Justin is being threatened with exclusion for his part in the cyberbullying. As the school gears up for one last round of campaigning, Vaughan sees how neglectful heâs been to his sons and realises he must decide where his priorities lie.

Lorna is shocked by the sudden appearance of her estranged husband at the school but as he lends some much-needed expertise to the merger campaign, Lorna is forced to reconsider her feelings for him.

Sonya discovers something about Guy that forces her to confront her guilty secret - with devastating results.

----------


## alan45

Waterloo Road's deputy head Lorna Hutchinson receives a shock in the show's penultimate episode tonight (March 2) as her estranged husband arrives at the school unexpectedly.

Lorna's ex Rob (Gareth David-Lloyd) has managed to track her down after she ran away from her old life, but her attempts to get rid of him are thwarted when he offers to help launch a last-minute PR campaign to save the school from closure.

We recently caught up with Laura Aikman, who plays Lorna, to hear how her character will be affected by Rob's arrival.

What was this storyline like to film?
"It was really enjoyable. I've got a lot more to do when Gareth David-Lloyd comes in playing Lorna's husband Rob. He's fantastic, so that was really fun to start with. 

"I also got to do a lot more with Stefano Braschi who played Marco. He and I had a very bad giggling problem, so every time we had a scene together, it took ages because the two of us couldn't stop laughing! (Laughs.) We've got some quite serious stuff coming up too, so we couldn't really get away with it!"

Lorna has always been quite cagey, but did you always know she had this husband out there?
"Yeah, I always knew because of the stuff I did early on when Lorna said to her mum that she was in London. I needed to know why she was lying to her mum, so I knew from the start that she had run away from her old life and was trying to start again. 

"There have been other clues too, like when they were trying to take a picture of Lorna for the school website and she didn't want to do it because she didn't want Rob to know where she was. It's such a shock when she sees Rob and she realises that he must have tracked her down somehow."

How does Lorna feel about Rob being back on the scene?
"Lorna has run away from her life, so it's a complete shock and surprise when she sees Rob. I think there's also a part of her that's quite scared of him and scared of what he will do. He doesn't just turn up to her work - he confronts her in the school playground right in front of all the kids and in front of Marco. She's obviously trying to keep her cool, but it's a massive shock."


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Neil Davidson
A normal school day for Lorna will go wrong

Lorna has always been quite private, so it must be difficult when everyone is gossiping about her all of a sudden!
"It's awful! Rob also immediately offers to help out with this crisis that the school is in, because he used to work in a PR company. He wants to put a spin on things and help Vaughan save the school, but that means everyone at Waterloo Road is going to know he's her husband and all about their personal life. That's Lorna's personal hell, but because Rob offers to help out in front of everyone, she can't say no. So she's definitely having a bad time of it in these final two episodes!"

Rob's ideas to save the school involve Sonya, don't they?
"Yeah, because everyone still thinks that Sonya has cancer at this stage, Rob convinces her to give a testimonial saying how much the school means to her and how supportive everyone has been throughout everything. He thinks that could bring in positive publicity for the school. Obviously we know as the audience that Sonya hasn't really got cancer, so she is also getting into deeper and deeper water the longer that Rob stays around!"

Is there a chance that Lorna could warm to Rob again?
"Well, she did marry him so obviously there's something there and she loved him once. That spark is still there, but there were also a huge amount of problems before she ran away. It's quite fraught over the final two episodes, but Rob is a very charming character and it's quite hard to ignore his charms!"


Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Neil Davidson
Sonya and Rob try to save the school

Do you think Lorna is better suited to Marco?
"Yeah, I think Marco would make her happier, but maybe she's a glutton for punishment!"

This week's episode also sees the truth about Bonnie's cyberbullying finally come out. Is Lorna involved much in that?
"By that point, Lorna is really preoccupied with Rob being back and the campaign to save the school. The longer Rob stays around, the more the campaign goes into overdrive. That becomes Lorna's focus - managing that campaign and also managing him!"

How do you look back on your time on Waterloo Road in general?
"I had a brilliant time. I'm actually in Glasgow now working on another show, and I'm working with a lot of the same crew. It's a bit weird, like a blast from the past! I had an absolutely great time on Waterloo Road - I had such fun. All the cast are so funny so it was hard to keep a straight face!"

Obviously you always knew this was the final series, but was it still sad when it came to an end?
"It was, but I think it was a lot harder for the people who'd been in the show for a long time. The good thing was that it created a really nice vibe for the final series, because everyone was trying to make the last ten episodes the best that they could be. Everyone knew the show was coming to an end, so everyone really pulled together and it was great. The final two episodes send the show out with a bang as they're very explosive."

How much of a reaction have you seen from the fans?
"I've seen a lot, I have to say! People like Lorna a lot more than I thought they would. When I was playing her, I thought she was being a real bitch to everyone, but people seem to be quite thrilled with her! 

"I've seen a lot of support from people who are at school themselves and are going through difficult times. People seem to respond to that side of Lorna and a lot of people have messaged me saying they wish they had a teacher like her who really cared about the students. So I've had a really amazing reaction."

Have you kept in touch with any of the cast?
"Yeah, all of the teachers! I went to lunch with Stefano last week, I spoke to Vicky [Bush, who plays Sonya] this morning and we all stay friends."

Is there anyone from the younger cast who you'd tip to go far?
"Definitely Charlie Beaumont who plays Kenzie. Her mum and dad were my drama teachers when I was a teenager, so I already knew her a little bit before I joined Waterloo Road. I think she's brilliant. Obviously she's been in Broadchurch as well and I think she's going to do amazing things."

What's next for you?
"I'm in BBC Three's Bluestone 42 which starts again on the 9th March. I come into the show in the second episode as a new series regular. It's a comedy about an IED disposal department in Afghanistan and it's very funny. 

"At the moment I'm in Glasgow filming a comedy pilot for BBC One called Stop/Start, which is about three married couples. Nigel Havers is playing my husband in that. I'm also doing The Job Lot again in the summer."

Would you be interested in another ongoing drama or soap role?
"Yeah, I guess maybe another ongoing drama. I get itchy feet quite quickly, though. I did a year in Casualty and felt that maybe a year is my maximum sentence before I need a change!"

Did you watch EastEnders' Live Week to see your Waterloo Road co-star Laurie Brett in action?
"Yeah, I don't usually watch EastEnders but I watched all of Live Week and I was completely obsessed with it. I thought it was brilliant! I didn't even know who Lucy was at the start of it, but by Friday I was completely filled in!"

Waterloo Road's Melanie Hill has also just joined Corrie...
"Has she? I didn't know that! I'm so pleased for her and she'll be brilliant - that's great news. I'll have to give her a text! Oh God, I'll have to watch Corrie now! (Laughs.)"

----------


## Perdita

Waterloo Road bows out in style tonight (March 9) as an emotional final episode sees the students band together for a last-ditch attempt to save the school from closure.

The show's last outing marks exactly nine years of Waterloo Road, as the popular drama first hit screens on March 9, 2006.

Digital Spy recently caught up with Rebecca Craven, who plays long-running pupil Rhiannon Salt, to get the gossip on the final ever episode.

Rebecca Craven as Rhiannon Salt in Waterloo Road
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Rebecca Craven as Rhiannon Salt

What can we expect from the final episode of Waterloo Road?
"It's going to be quite a tearful one, but hopefully it's a happy episode too. With the life of the school still hanging in the balance, the last episode is going to focus on how much the pupils love Waterloo Road and need it to stay. They don't want the merger. 

"As the heart of the show over the last ten series has been the pupils, I think it'll be nice for the fans to hear from the kids themselves as they explain how much Waterloo Road means to them. There's a really nice scene where the kids have an assembly and they all speak about how much Waterloo Road has done for them and changed their lives."

Vaughan isn't around to steer the ship for part of the episode, so do the kids find it difficult when they have to try saving the school on their own?
"Absolutely! Darren, Rhiannon and Lenny take it upon themselves to try their best to save the school and go against what the teachers are saying by skipping lessons to focus on the campaign. They're so passionate about it - especially Rhiannon because she's been there for three years. 

"The school really has changed Rhiannon as a person and has helped her to overcome her many demons. She just wants to show the PTA and the Havelock people how amazing Waterloo Road really is. Yes there's been some bad pupils in the past, but the school has helped the kids to change no matter what bad press it's had. Vaughan's not there so they have to do it themselves, and hopefully the outcome will be positive."

Will the fans be pleased with the show's ending?
"Absolutely. It wouldn't be Waterloo Road without a bit of drama, so throughout the episode it's all up in the air as to what will happen. But the fans will definitely be happy. The episode also pays homage to previous series at the end, so it'll be very tearful!"

Did you all know the ending well in advance?
"No, we just waited for the scripts to come out. There was quite a bit of speculation about how they were going to do it - would there be a massive disaster, or would it be really happy? When we got the final script, we were all really happy because we wanted the show to end on a great note and we're really proud of the last episode. There's some really great shots of the school that our director Steve Hughes has done and I've heard through the grapevine that it's going to look amazing."

Was it important to you to be there for the ending?
"I was just so honoured to be asked to be part of the last ten episodes. I was initially a bit scared thinking, 'Oh gosh, Rhiannon's been in school for quite a while now', but to be part of the last ten was amazing. Obviously Rhiannon as a character has been on a journey, but for me as an actress and a person, it's just been this massive chunk of my life which has been an amazing time. I was absolutely chuffed when they asked me back for the final ten."

You stuck around for a while longer than some of the other pupils. Were the writers big Rhiannon fans?!
"I just think I'm very lucky! (Laughs.) I'm the type of girl who just feels very happy and very lucky to be where she is. As long as you get to do something you love for a living, you should be happy. Not to blow my own trumpet, but I'm quite easy to get on with, and I'll always be on time and know my lines. I just think I'm very lucky, and obviously the writers and producers saw what a lovely time I was having over the years and that I was working very hard. I really just grabbed it by the horns and went for it for the three years. I think that's why they kept me on!"

Waterloo Road's Bonnie, Kenzie, Justin, Darren, Rhiannon and Scott
Â© BBC / Headstrong Pictures (WR) Ltd/Laurence Cendrowicz
Rebecca with her Waterloo Road co-stars

Did you enjoy Rhiannon's transformation from school bully to one of the most popular characters?
"Absolutely. The storylines I've had over the three years have been amazing. When I first got the job I was like, 'Wow, this character has got so many levels to her. She's like a little onion and you need to peel them off'. I really enjoyed doing the first ten episodes with the bullying, but then the self-harm storyline came out and viewers realised that Rhiannon's inner demons were the reason she was a bully. That was brilliant and then we had the little relationship with Darren and how Rhiannon dealt with that as a teenager. 

"I think she's a very typical teenager, which is why the fans have grown to love her. She has got issues and she didn't want to speak up about them, but then she finally did and it's given the fans the confidence to do the same if they're in the same boat. I've had some lovely tweets from viewers about being a bully or being bullied. It's been a dream of an arc and it's nice to end it on a really nice note and see how much Rhiannon has learned and grown over the journey."

What was the atmosphere like on set when they shouted 'cut' for the final time?
"I wasn't in on the last day of filming, but there were quite a few of us who had our last scene together on the second-to-last day. It was mine, Mark's, Joe's, Georgie's, Mel's and Angus's. It was really weird because we knew it was coming to an end and we were trying not to get emotional, but then they said 'cut' and that scene was complete. We all just went 'whoa' and it felt so surreal. It was emotional and we made sure to have a little picture with the clapperboard at the end. But everyone was also really happy and proud. Obviously we were going to be sad because it was a massive part of our lives, but we were really proud of what we'd achieved."

How was the wrap party afterwards?
"That party was amazing! We all got glammed up and out of our pupil and teacher uniforms. Everyone let their hair down and celebrated what we'd achieved over the summer. Obviously we had a few drinks and danced the night away. Everyone went - from the writers, cast and crew. The heart of Waterloo Road was there."

Rhiannon and Darren kiss at the party
Â© BBC / Shed Productions (WR) Ltd/Alan Peebles
Rhiannon and Darren

What have you been up to since?
"I did a panto in the Lyric Hammersmith in London over Christmas, so that was a lot of fun because it was a completely different discipline to what being on a telly set is like. I finished that in the middle of January, then I went home for a couple of weeks because I hadn't really seen my family and friends for months after being in London over Christmas. 

"I've moved to London now and I've been here for about three weeks, so I'm just settling in and auditioning. Now it's just doing that thing of what being an actor is really like - 99% of the time you're not in work, so I'm auditioning and meeting new people."

Would you like to do another ongoing drama role, or perhaps join a soap?
"I'd absolutely love to do anything like that. I started off in musical theatre as a kid, but the experience and exposure on Waterloo Road has made me realise how much I do love screen acting. It's something that I'd really love to focus on again, on a long-running soap or drama. Television is amazing because it's so personal to the audience as we're on your screens so often. You become a part of people's lives and that's a really cool thing."

Who have you kept in touch with since leaving?
"My best friend in the whole world is Victoria Bush who plays Sonya. I was a bridesmaid at her wedding last year and she's like a sister to me. I was recently in Newcastle visiting her. I spoke to Mark Beswick for like three hours yesterday! We all had such a massive impact on each other's lives, so we have made friends forever. 

"We're also very good at supporting each other. For example, Max Bowden is in a UK tour of Birdsong at the moment and a few of us are going to try and catch him when he comes down south again. Everyone will always keep in touch with what we're doing. When I did Hairspray in Leicester last year, quite a few of the cast came to see me in that. Quite a few of them saw me in panto as well, so we're a massive family."

Did you watch EastEnders' Live Week to see Laurie Brett in action?
"Absolutely. I was obsessed with it! Laurie was absolutely amazing and they should all be so proud. It was so insane, especially that live Friday episode - I was so emotional watching that. The performances from Adam Woodyatt and Laurie were insane. I'm just so proud of her and it's just fantastic that I got to work with that lady. I've learned so much from her, and seeing her go back into EastEnders and absolutely smash it is brilliant."

You must be equally proud of Melanie Hill joining Corrie!
"Oh my God, I know! How amazing is that? She started shooting last week and that's so exciting for her. I think she's perfect for Corrie, so I'm excited to see her come on screen and see what stories are going to unfold for her."

What has Waterloo Road meant to you over the years?
"For me, it's just about how much I've learned as an actress and as a person. Over the three years, I've changed a lot and I can't thank the cast and crew enough for how supportive they've been. They've been my family and we literally lived in each other's pockets for those three years. I started the job when I was 20 and I left when I was 23, so it was a massive deal. I can't thank them enough for how much they mean to me, how much I can take from the experience and how much I can now put into my next jobs. 

"I'll also just remember how much fun we had! Obviously there'd be times where it was 8am and you were freezing and tired in the playground, but you've just got to realise that when you get to do something you love for a living, that's the luckiest thing in the world. Getting up in the morning, going into work, sitting in the make-up chair and then going onto set was just the best thing ever, so I'm very grateful."

----------

